#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Дзогчен >  > > >  >  >  Адвайта-веданта vs дзогчен

## Petrok

Если взять "Всевышний источник" и убрать оттуда весь мифологический слой, подправить терминологию и добавить вдохновения, то получим чистую и сверкающую адвайто-веданту, если называть адвайто-ведантой то, что можно извлечь (и то, чего нельзя извлечь в силу известных свойств) из "Я есть то" Нисаргадатты Махараджа и "Истина есть" Пападжи.

Теперь вопрос: почему "Всевышний источник" умудряется все так запутывать и усложнять? Возможно ли, что это связано с тем, что необходимо было "запихнуть" жемчужину Дзогчен в буддийско-бонский контекст?

----------


## BODHIPBAHA

Если взять любую концепцию и убрать из нее весь мусор, то получим чистую и сверкающую другую концепцию, 
Аааааааааааааааааааа
всевышний источник, как был за пределами любых концепций, так там и останется...
 :Wink:

----------

Антончик (27.07.2014)

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

Дорогой Petrok,

За адвайту-веданту нет времени разговаривать - приезд Патрула Ринпоче на носу.
Ну, думаю, есть кому ответить - Игорь или Аркадий напишут.
Смущает Ваш тон про "запихивание жемчжины в буддийский контекст". Здесь буддийский, а не духовно либеральный форум. Посему, пожалуйста, относитесь с должным пиететом и почтением к Будде, его Учению всех колесниц и всем наивысшим собраниям, в. т. ч. к монашеской Сангхе, а то в Ваших сообщениях в последнее время проскальзывает некое неуважение. Давайте лучше уж про новые книжки дискутировать.

----------


## PampKin Head

Адвайта-веданта vs дзогчен -> 0:1

----------


## Petrok

Исключительно из-за уважения и заинтересованности и был задан вопрос. Иначе же, как вам известно, вопросы и не возникают.




> Давайте лучше уж про новые книжки дискутировать.


Хм, вот, однако, и проскальзывает ваше уважение: мол, каждой собаке палку и кость, знай свое место. ОК.

----------


## Petrok

> Адвайта-веданта vs дзогчен -> 0:1


Бинарное какое-то мышление у вас. Чистейший образчик дуальности. Как похоже на слова женщин: "Лучшие годы... на тебя!.. а ты?!"  :Smilie:

----------


## Petrok

> Если взять любую концепцию и убрать из нее весь мусор, то получим чистую и сверкающую другую концепцию, 
> Аааааааааааааааааааа
> всевышний источник, как был за пределами любых концепций, так там и останется...


Да. Спасибо. Вот и я об этом же.

----------


## Амритавиграха

> *Адвайта-веданта vs дзогчен -> 0:1*


Конечно, ноль и единица - для бога, а для остальных - производные.

----------


## Игорь Берхин

Поскольку в появлении "Всевышнего источника" на русском языке есть немалая доля моей вины, то и отвечать видимо мне. :Smilie: 



> Если взять "Всевышний источник" и убрать оттуда весь мифологический слой, подправить терминологию и добавить вдохновения, то получим чистую и сверкающую адвайто-веданту


Уважаемый Петрок! Попробуйте получить передачу дзогчен, выслушать сущностные наставления по учению "Всевышнего источника", посвятить хотя бы несколько лет усердной практике в соответствии с этими наставлениями. Возможно тогда Вы перестанете обнаруживать во "Всевышнем источнике" мифологический слой, которого там в помине нет, возможно тогда у Вас исчезнет потребность менять терминологию, поскольку она станет Вам понятна, и возможно тогда сам "Всевышний источник" станет для Вас источником неисчерпаемого вдохновения, к которому ничего добавлять не нужно. Тогда все окажется чистым и сверкающим, а не только адвайта-веданта.


> Теперь вопрос: почему "Всевышний источник" умудряется все так запутывать и усложнять?


Все усложняет и запутывает не "Всевышний источник". Все усложняет и запутывает Петрок, который пытается что-то отнять, что-то прибавить и что-то изменить в Великом Совершенстве.

----------


## Petrok

Да.

----------


## PampKin Head

В некотором смысле говорилось, что Дхарма Будд ведёт за пределы и единого, и недвойственного, и за пределы чистого/нечистого, тёмного/сверкающего... За пределы "Ты есть То/Ты есть Это"... За пределы "Истина есть/Истины нет/Истина и есть, и нет"

OM ГАТЭ ГАТЭ ПАРАГАТЭ ПАРАСАМГАТЭ БОДХИ СВАХА

К тому же... А что вам известно о "чистом и сверкающем" кроме слов? 

И накой правоверному буддисту адвайтная упаковка? 

Типа, ещё более недвойственная, чем Шуньята и Дзогчен?

P.S. А в чём тайный посыл этого топика? Типа, давайте все вместе сольёмся в экстазе духовного плюрализьму и недвойственности?

----------


## Petrok

> К тому же... А что вам известно о "чистом и сверкающем" кроме слов?


Рекламу по ТВ видели? Стоит совсем не дорого. Прекрасное чистящее средство. И убивает всех-всех, кого нужно. И делает поверхность чистой и сверкающей. А вы думали? Тайный месседж искать нужно на поверхности. В глубинах одно мракобесие. Если, конечно, хватит духу признаться.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Рекламу по ТВ видели? Стоит совсем не дорого. Прекрасное чистящее средство. И убивает всех-всех, кого нужно. И делает поверхность чистой и сверкающей. А вы думали? Тайный месседж искать нужно на поверхности. В глубинах одно мракобесие. Если, конечно, хватит духу признаться.


/// Да-с.  Если  вы  заботитесь  о  своем
пищеварении,  мой  добрый совет -  не говорите  за  обедом о большевизме и о
медицине. И - боже вас сохрани - не читайте до обеда советских газет.
     - Гм... Да ведь других нет.
     - Вот никаких и не  читайте. ///

----------


## Petrok

Yep, so do i.

----------


## Sonya

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Petrok_ 
> * Бинарное какое-то мышление у вас. Чистейший образчик дуальности. Как похоже на слова женщин: "Лучшие годы... на тебя!.. а ты?!" *


 От всех женщин - спасибо за такое замечательное мнение  :Wink:  И от скольких из нас вы такое слышали? Если не секрет, каэшна...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Пы. Сы. Из надписи на кабинете одного профессора: "Люди делятся на 10 категорий: те, кто понимают бинарную алгебру, и те, кто не понимает... "

----------


## KELVIN

> Рекламу по ТВ видели?....


Нигде так не разит свежестью и чистотой как в морге, ничто не радует в сартире как бумага "Радость Попки"®.  



> Тайный месседж искать нужно на поверхности. В глубинах одно мракобесие.


Жемчуг наверняка начинён песчинкой мракобесия, остальное - поверхность.  Итак, что же и во что запихнуто или может обнимает изнутри?  :Cool:

----------


## Бонец

Здравствуйте, Petrok.

1. Учителя Дзогчен отрицают слияние сознаний в один Ум (или один Ум под маской множества сознаний). Это не адвайта.  

2. Строгий монизм Сознания тождествен строгому монизму Материи по практическим следствиям. Выводы из бытия одной-единственной Субстанции, стоящей за иллюзорным бытием отдельных индивидов (будь это непостижимая Материя-в-себе или непостижимое Сознание-без-другого) - одинаковы.

Всё, что говорится о Брахмане адвайта-веданты, можно сказать о Материи материализма.
Дайте мне любое утверждение адвайты, и я без ущерба для _практических_ следствий переведу его на язык материализма.

----------


## Бонец

Прошу Вас.

Дайте мне любое утверждение адвайты, и я без ущерба для _практических_ следствий переведу его на язык материализма.

(Или мы логически придём к отрицанию "без другого" в онтологическом, всеобще-бытийственном значении, сведя значение выражения "без другого" к состоянию конкретного практика. А это будет выходом за рамки адвайтистской парадигмы.)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Ах, Бонец, Бонец... Я-то давно раскусил, кто Вы...  :Wink: 

Ну далась Вам эта адвайта, Господи Боже мой Ваджрадхара!  :Big Grin:

----------


## elmez

Адвайта рассмотренная как концептуальная система существует лишь в умах исследователей, так же как и философские построения буддизма. 
Но Реальность Сознания (называемый Атманом в Адвайте и ригпа в Дзогчене) независит ни от каких умственных построений, хотя и делает их возможными.

----------


## kirava

> _Первоначальное сообщение от elmez_ 
> *Адвайта рассмотренная как концептуальная система существует лишь в умах исследователей, так же как и философские построения буддизма. 
> Но Реальность Сознания (называемый Атманом в Адвайте и ригпа в Дзогчене) независит ни от каких умственных построений, хотя и делает их возможными.*


А вы знаете, адепты адвайты говорят так: "Мы конечно Намкая Норбу очень-очень уважаем, но вот состояние самоосвобождения (ригпа) - это не высший уровень, у нас ещё выше есть состояния и глубже....."

----------


## Sadhak

Мало, кто что говорит, что за ярлыки-то?

----------


## PampKin Head

А когда пойдём за пределы Адвайты?

----------


## kirava

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Sadhak_ 
> *Мало, кто что говорит, что за ярлыки-то?*


Так сказала одна молодая лысая адвайтиская монахиня, которая приезжала из ашрама к нам в город собирать группу для приезда учителя....но не собрала.....

----------


## Бонец

Здравствуйте, Дмитрий!

* Ну далась Вам эта адвайта, Господи Боже мой Ваджрадхара! * 

Изучение адвайты помогает мне понять буддизм.
Отталкиваясь от других доктрин (и критики буддизма их адептами), мне легче осознать особенности Дхармы.

Интерес к адвайте, например, позволил понять идею буддолога Рудого о "дхармине" - и, через объект отрицания, лучше усвоить, что такое "дхарма".

Это имееет самое прямое отношение к моей садхане.
Как я могу созерцать пустотность "дхарм" или "подносить" дхармадхату, если не понимаю, что такое "дхарма"?

За всех не говорю.
Но лично мне спор с адвайтистом помогает _в практике_.

----------


## Бонец

Здравствуйте, elmez.

Обратите внимание на тождество практических следствий.

Адвайта:
*Адвайта рассмотренная как концептуальная система существует лишь в умах исследователей, так же как и философские построения буддизма. 
Но Реальность Сознания (называемый Атманом в Адвайте и ригпа в Дзогчене) независит ни от каких умственных построений, хотя и делает их возможными.* 

Материализм:
"Материализм, рассмотренный как концептуальная система существует лишь в умах исследователей, так же как и философские построения буддизма. 
Но Реальность Материи (называемая "Потоком Упорядоченных Электрических Импульсов Мозга" в Материализме и "Ригпа" в Дзогчене) не зависит ни от каких умственных построений, хотя и делает их возможными". 

Продолжим?

----------


## Sadhak

> В состоянии сущего, как оно есть, не воспринимается
>  Ни наличие атмана, ни отсутствие его,
>  Поэтому Великомудрый предостерегал нас
>  От возрений об атмане и не-атмане. (Нагарджуна "Ратна-авали раджа-паритха"


  Здравствуйте, Бонец. Мы же уже мусолили эту тему  :Smilie: . Игрушки все это, перевернуть для себя можно что угодно и как угодно.

///Обратите внимание на тождество практических следствий.///

 Христианин, буддист и туземец-людоед, совершенно одинаково спасают ребенка от опасности, т.е. практические выводы из своего мировозрения будут тут совершенно одинаковыми, но тождественны ли сами их мировозрения? На Курае есть тема о сознании с материалистами, стали бы все они там спорить со мной, будь наши взгляды одинаковы?

----------


## Бонец

Здравствуйте, Садхак.

Речь идёт:
1. О чистой иллюзорности индивида.
2. Об отсутствии "свободы воли".

_Онтология (теория)_
И а адвайте, и в материализме всё есть Субстанция-без-другого. Функции индивидуального сознания делает возможным Субстанция (Материя или Брахман) - и это Её функции, к которым непричастен иллюзорный индивид.

_Сотериология (практика)_
С точки зрения освобождения от неведения, совершенно неважно, что есть Субстанция-без-другого - Материя или Сознание.

----------


## Sadhak

///Речь идёт:
1. О чистой иллюзорности индивида.
2. Об отсутствии "свободы воли".///

 Ну да, это я обычно всем кто попадается, доказывать пытаюсь  :Smilie: .

///И а адвайте, и в материализме всё есть Субстанция-без-другого. Функции индивидуального сознания делает возможным Субстанция (Материя или Брахман) - и это Её функции, к которым непричастен иллюзорный индивид.///

 В материализме есть нечто, что никак не обусловленно сознанием, они обзывают это материей. Но в адвайте нет никакого множества или составного, как нет и единицы, поскольку если бы таковая была, то уже обладала бы качествами, сторонами, аспектами и т.д. - то есть уже не являлась бы единичной, собственно первичной субстанцией, "пра-кирпичом". А без достоверно установленной единицы, нет и множества. И это еще при том, что подобный анализ вообще не может быть применим к нечто, что вне подобной концептуальности или любой тройственности наблюдателя-наблюдаемого-наблюдения. Откуда в адвайте Субстанция? Можно ли вообще говорить о ее присутствии или отсутствии (см. Нагарджуну выше)?
 Про то жественность "практических" выводов - выше о "бедном ребенке и сострадательном людоеде".
 Кстати, а вот дхармы Вы поняли все же как нечто реальное или чистую условность?

----------


## elmez

Боюсь что за словами упускается метод. Главное не конкретное сочетание слов-концепций обусловленных конкретными историческими условиями и авторитетными авторами и личными историями тел/умов беседующих сейчас о том и сем. А в том, что а) к любому тезису можно построить анти-тезис (и это есть метод не только мадхьямики-прасангики, но и практиков нео-адвайты РМ, НМ, РБ, ПД, и даже такого неизвестного здесь учения как СМД-методология) и это логическая работа ума не более б) эта практика будучи разворачиваема при каждом появлении мысли реализует ригпа/атман, в Дзогчене это названо (очень точно) самоосвобождением в собственную природу и может трансцендировать ум то есть привести к просветлению в) есть еще социальные сообщества приписывающие себе имена типа Дзогченпа, буддист, адвайтист и прочие. Мы то бишь  :Smilie: .
И тут надо всегда понимать что тела/умы ограничены. Всегда  :Smilie: .
Поэтому тема изначально сформулирована ошибочно.
Про материализм. На мой взгляд Бонец допускает ошибку объективации, любой текст будучи понят как ограниченный и конечный (и это правильно) - ложен. Но возможно субъективное усилие к пониманию, где ограниченность средств преодолевается именно за счет того, что мы ЕСТЬ вечное и абсолютное сознание, хотя неизбежно пользуемся конечным. Такова природа ТОГО, ЧТО ЕСТЬ.
Вы, бонец, сознаете и я сознаю, и это главное. Все остальное - игра Духа. И материализм тоже игра и для многих интересная и стоящая.
Величайшей ошибкой является отождествление Сознания с какой-либо концептуальной системой вообще. Будь-то материализм или будизм или адвайта или бон  :Smilie: .
Концепции появляются в Сознании ибо такова его природа с ними можно играть и забавляться, но не надо делать из них идолов, а то можно и Христа нечаянно распять.

----------


## Бонец

Здравствуйте.

Нагарджуна напоминал о том, что чистое отрицание "я" настолько же неправильно, как его утверждение (демонстрируя уход от двух крайностей). 

В адвайте индивидуальное "я" полностью отрицается (1-я крайность) в пользу утверждения всеобщего "Я" (2-я крайность).

Воззрение адвайты было сформировано Шанкарой путём превращения буддийской "пустоты" в субстанцию. 

Но пустота пуста от собственных характеристик: сама по себе она не бытие и не сознание. Если сознание Будды и существа одинаково пусто, это не значит, что пустота есть Сознание-без-другого, лежащее в основе того и другого сознания. 

Пустота неотрывна от проявлений, являясь характеристикой и сознания Будд, и сознания существ - которые не являются проявлениями общего Сознания-без-другого, общего Ума на всех.

Пустота же, превращённая в субстанцию, стала не пустотой сознания (возможной только В проявлениях), а всеобщим Сознанием (стоящим ЗА проявлениями, которые могут исчезнуть без каких-либо последствий для Сознания). 

Адвайта:
"Даже если вся вселенная исчезнет, Я останусь".

Буддизм:
"Пустота это форма, форма это пустота.
Если нет формы, как возможна пустота?"

Буддизм с самого начала отрицал такой дхармин - реальность, лежащую ЗА дхармами и способную к самостоятельному бытию вне временно рождённых (силами дхармина) дхарм.

В буддизме поток дхарм и есть дхармин: пустота неотделима от конкретных проявлений, и при этом пустота пуста.

Так, Дхармакая - не пустота, а пустое сознание конкретного Будды. Пустоту нельзя "оторвать" от конкретного Будды, и рассматривать как нечто отдельное, объединяющее в Ум-без-другого всех Будд и существ (это был бы дхармин).

Это несубстанциональность пустоты, пустота пустоты.

Что же касается Брахмана, подобно пустоте находимому адвайтистами во всём сущем, то он полон истинной реальности. Не пуст от самого себя, в отличие от пустоты буддизма. 

Брахман "без другого", но не "не без другого".
Пустота ни "без другой пустоты", ни "не без другой пустоты".

Улавливаете отличие?

Если же говорить о Брахмане в стиле бесед о пустоте (Ниргуна), а потом вдруг называть его _всеобщим_ сознанием (дхармином), это не клеется друг с другом. Пустота равно наблюдается во всех _конкретных_ проявлениях, а не ассиметрично в дхарме-без-другой, по-главенству стоящей НАД другими дхармами.

Иначе как же пустота пуста? Иначе как Брахман - Ниргуна?

Ниргуна Брахман должен быть Ниргуной тоже равностно, а не сначала Сагуной (в качестве "Всеобщего Я") - и лишь потом, через эту субстанцию, обнаруживаясь в других проявлениях.

Ниргуна-Брахман должен обнаруживаться одновременно и равностно во всех феноменах. Не только во "Всеобщем Я", но и в индивидуальных "я" - что ставит "Всеобщее Я" в один ряд с ними, а не сводит индивидуальные "я" ко "Всеобщему" (последнее не наблюдается в опыта).

Одним словом, трактуемый как пустота Ниргуна-Брахман исключает Сагуна Брахман как Сознание-без-другого: Сагуна Брахман окажется ниргунист равностно с другими атманами.

Любой атман будет ниргунист одинаково, равностно.
Что индивидуальный атман, что Сагуна Брахман окажутся не в иерархических отношениях, а на одном уровне реальности: что исключает "Всеобщее Я", иерархически возвышающееся над атманами (как менее иллюзорное).

Каждый атман окажется Сагуна Брахманом: Брахман не будет без другого.

Так что: Брахман не без другого?
Или адвайта, прямо скажем, не буддизм?

----------

Михаил_ (29.04.2017)

----------


## Бонец

Здравствуйте.

*  Кстати, а вот дхармы Вы поняли все же как нечто реальное или чистую условность?* 

Дхармы я понял как феномены, _подобные_ иллюзии.
И в этом смысле все они условны.

Это не означает иллюзорность дхарм в пользу реальности дхармина. Опыт дхарм и есть дхармин.

----------


## Бонец

Здравствуйте.

*///Речь идёт:
1. О чистой иллюзорности индивида.
2. Об отсутствии "свободы воли".///

 Ну да, это я обычно всем кто попадается, доказывать пытаюсь .* 

1. Будда (а вслед за ним и процитированный Вами Нагарджуна) предостерегал от отрицания "я". Индивид _подобен_ иллюзии, но не вчистую иллюзорен.

2. Будда говорил, что можно достичь Освобождения (3-я Благородная Истина). Будда говорил, что (кроме обусловленного) есть необусловленное, и поэтому можно достичь Освобождения.
Если бы не было "свободы воли", было бы только обусловленное. Будда говорил как раз обратное.

Поэтому, адвайта - не буддизм.
В частности, не Дзогчен.

----------


## Бонец

Здравствуйте.

Суть в том, что материя (в которой материалисты стремятся найти Единое Поле, общую основу гравитационных и электромагнитных сил) точно так же не мыслит себя ни единицей, ни множеством. 
Любые идеи о материи накладываются на неё извне учёным. 
Но этот учёный, в реальности - та же самая материя. 
И хотя учёный полон гипотез о сути материи, полон иллюзий о ней - сама материя, его основа, не впадает относительно себя в иллюзию. Ничего не напоминает? :-)

Материализм:
Ложные гипотезы возникают из материи (мозг, нейроны, электрические импульсы), но сама материя, при этом, не имеет оносительно себя ложных гипотез. 
Материя недоказуема: она основа для доказательств (материя - основа любой информации, в т.ч. имеющегося в мозге идеалиста отрицания материи).
Кроме материи, нет ничего другого (индивид материален, время и пространство тоже неотделимы от материи).

Адвайта:
Майя возникает из Брахмана, но сам Брахман, при этом, не имеет относительно себя иллюзий, не пребывает в майе.
Брахман недоказуем: он основа для доказательств (сознание - основа любой информации, в т.ч. имеющегося в сознании материалиста отрицания сознания).
Кроме Брахмана, нет ничего другого (Атман - это Брахман, время и пространство тоже неотделимы от Брахмана).

Практические выводы из разных слов о Субстанции-без-другого всегда одни и те же:

1) Полная иллюзорность индивида.

Есть только Субстанция-без-другого, которую можно назвать:
а. "Брахман".
б. "Материя".

2) Отсутствие "свободы воли".

За любым действием стоит только Субстанция-без-другого, которую можно назвать:
а. "Брахман".
б. "Материя.

Какая разница, каким словом называть Субстанцию-без-другого, если результат получится один и тот же? 

Если "прописку" назвать "постоянной регистрацией" - то разве возрастёт степень свободы? 
Если "ГАИ" назвать "ГИБДД" - перестанут брать взятки с водителей?

То же и с адвайтой. Это такой же монизм, как материализм: слова разные, а результат один. 

А как насчёт "бритвы Оккама"?

----------


## Бонец

Здравствуйте.

Теперь обещаный транслит:
(комментарии по переводу выше)

* В материализме есть нечто, что никак не обусловленно сознанием, они обзывают это материей. Но в адвайте нет никакого множества или составного, как нет и единицы, поскольку если бы таковая была, то уже обладала бы качествами, сторонами, аспектами и т.д. - то есть уже не являлась бы единичной, собственно первичной субстанцией, "пра-кирпичом". А без достоверно установленной единицы, нет и множества. И это еще при том, что подобный анализ вообще не может быть применим к нечто, что вне подобной концептуальности или любой тройственности наблюдателя-наблюдаемого-наблюдения. Откуда в адвайте Субстанция? Можно ли вообще говорить о ее присутствии или отсутствии?* 

"В адвайте есть нечто, что никак не обусловленно материей, они обзывают это сознанием. 
Но в материи нет никакого множества или составного, как нет и единицы, поскольку если бы таковая была, то уже обладала бы качествами, сторонами, аспектами и т.д. - то есть уже не являлась бы единичной, собственно первичной субстанцией, "пра-кирпичом" изучаемой нами материи: Единым Полем. 
А без достоверно установленной единицы, нет и множества. И это еще при том, что подобный анализ вообще не может быть применим к тому, что вне подобной концептуальности или любой тройственности наблюдателя-наблюдаемого-наблюдения. Откуда в материи Субстанция? Можно ли вообще говорить о ее присутствии или отсутствии?"

----------


## Бонец

Здравствуйте.

Я повторю манёвр.

* Про материализм. На мой взгляд Бонец допускает ошибку объективации, любой текст будучи понят как ограниченный и конечный (и это правильно) - ложен. Но возможно субъективное усилие к пониманию, где ограниченность средств преодолевается именно за счет того, что мы ЕСТЬ вечное и абсолютное сознание, хотя неизбежно пользуемся конечным. Такова природа ТОГО, ЧТО ЕСТЬ.
Вы, бонец, сознаете и я сознаю, и это главное. Все остальное - игра Духа. И материализм тоже игра и для многих интересная и стоящая.
Величайшей ошибкой является отождествление Сознания с какой-либо концептуальной системой вообще. Будь-то материализм или будизм или адвайта или бон .
Концепции появляются в Сознании ибо такова его природа с ними можно играть и забавляться, но не надо делать из них идолов, а то можно и Христа нечаянно распять.* 

"Про адвайту. На мой взгляд Шанкара допускает ошибку объективации, любой текст будучи понят как ограниченный и конечный (и это правильно) - ложен. Но возможно субъективное усилие к пониманию, где ограниченность средств преодолевается именно за счет того, что мы ЕСТЬ вечная и абсолютная материя, хотя неизбежно пользуемся конечным. Такова природа ТОГО, ЧТО ЕСТЬ.
Вы, Шанкара, материальны и я материален, и это главное. Все остальное - проявление движения Материи. И адвайта тоже движение Материи, и для многих интересное и стоящее.
Величайшей ошибкой является отождествление Материи, особенно понимаемой как Единое Поле, с какой-либо концептуальной системой вообще. Будь-то адвайта или будизм или материализм или бон  :Smilie: .
Концепции (единицы информации) появляются в Материи ибо такова её природа (быть носителем информации): с ними можно играть и забавляться, но не надо делать из них идолов, а то можно и авторитет Вед нечаянно отвергнуть".

----------


## Бонец

Здравствуйте.

* а) к любому тезису можно построить анти-тезис (и это есть метод не только мадхьямики-прасангики, но и практиков нео-адвайты РМ, НМ, РБ, ПД, и даже такого неизвестного здесь учения как СМД-методология) и это логическая работа ума не более б) эта практика будучи разворачиваема при каждом появлении мысли реализует ригпа/атман* 

Будда был противником чистого отрицания, нигилизма.
У прасанги есть конкретный объект отрицания: самобытие. 
Не 4 Благородные Истины отрицаются, например, а именно самобытие.

В каждой системе есть молчание, но в молчание погружаются в разных контекстах. Наивно полагать, что молчат об одном и том же.

Буддийский Учитель вне традиции - или Будда, или не Учитель.
Вы думаете, что РМ, НМ, РБ, ПД - Будды? Ну что ж...

ДОКАЖИТЕ, что ригпа - это атман.

----------


## Бонец

Что может быть омрачено, кроме Брахмана?

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

2Бонец

//Что может быть омрачено, кроме Брахмана?

А кто вам сказал, что омрачение имеет собственное бытие?
И если все же рискнете принять, что не имеет, то Брахман, как истинно существующий, никак к омрачению не касается.

//ДОКАЖИТЕ, что ригпа - это атман.

а что для вас будет доказательным?

Буддисты и адвайтисты расходятся совсем не в этом, а в методологии практики. И то - только от того, что кое-кто(с обоих сторон) ввиду предубеждений рассматривает упаю как философию и на этом строит свою критику. Но это же смешно.

----------


## Бонец

Здравствуйте.

* А кто вам сказал, что омрачение имеет собственное бытие? .*

Вот именно, что не имеет: омрачение есть бытие Брахмана.
Нет больше ничего, что может быть омрачено, кроме Брахмана.

* И если все же рискнете принять, что не имеет, то Брахман, как истинно существующий, никак к омрачению не касается.*

Как раз напротив, если размышлять _логически_.
Омрачение касается только Брахмана.

//ДОКАЖИТЕ, что ригпа - это атман.

* а что для вас будет доказательным?* 

То, что логично.

* Буддисты и адвайтисты расходятся совсем не в этом, а в методологии практики. И то - только от того, что кое-кто(с обоих сторон) ввиду предубеждений рассматривает упаю как философию и на этом строит свою критику. Но это же смешно.* 

Смешно игнорировать логику.
Смешно игнорировать слова держателей линии Дзогчен (я про Лопон Тензин Намдака, например) которые недвусмысленно отвергают общность Дхармы и адвайты.

Если бы на всех существовал Ум-без-другого, пробуждение Шакьямуни означало бы пробуждение всех остальных.

----------


## Бонец

Намкай Норбу Римпоче:

"Полностью реализовавшим существом можно назвать не только Будду Шакьямуни, исторического будду, поскольку буддисты условно допускают, что любое просветленное существо становится Буддой Шакьямуни. Такова уж свойственная людям ограниченность, но это не обязательно так. Существует бесчисленное множество просветленных существ". («Беседы в Конвее» 1-й том.)

Намкай Норбу Римпоче:

"Необходимо также понимать конкретные различия между учениями буддизма и индуизма. В индуизме, например, утверждается, что, обретя реализацию, человек растворяется в абсолюте Брахмы. То есть, пока человек пребывает в состоянии двойственности, он существует как личность, а потом, в конце, все сливается воедино. В буддизме же — и в Сутре, и в Тантре. и в Дзогчене — все совсем не так. Ведь принцип личности существует с самого начала и до самого конца, и это всегда так. Это не меняется. Здесь ничто не требует совершенствования или какой-то перемены.
Конечно, если речь идет о реализации, то это состояние выходит за рамки всех ограничений. А все рассуждения о человеке — это наш ограниченный способ видения. Но это не значит, что личность исчезает. Представим себе. что мы оказались перед обширным собранием бодхисаттв. Возьмем в качестве примера бодхисаттву Манджушри—он уже обрел полную реализацию. Будда Амитаюс — тоже. То же самое верно и для Ваджрасатгвы. Перед нами целый сонм реализовавших существ. Это не значит, что все они — один единственный Будда, который проявляется в разных образах и исполняет разные роли. Например, мы говорим «тысяча будд». Тысяча будд—это тысяча разных индивидуумов. Уровень их реализации одинаков, но то, что они находятся на одном уровне реализации, не значит, что все они превратились в одну личность". («Беседы в Конвее» 1-й том.)

Лопон Тензин Намдак: 

"Естественное Состояние - свое у каждого живого существа. Мы не представляем собой «Один Ум»."
(«Учения Дзогчена в традиции Бон» в изложении Лопона Тензин Намдака, изд-во Центр «Уддияна», 2000 г.)

Лопон Тензин Намдак:

"Оно одинаково у всех живых существ, но у каждого из них свое. Оно вовсе не так называемый "Один Ум". Качества ума человека и насекомого различны, однако их личные Естественные Состояния обладают одинаковым качеством - йермэд. Такое воззрение в корнем отличается от утверждения веданты о существовании единого Брахмана. Достижение нирваны нельзя сравнивать со слиянием капли воды с водами океана. Находимся мы в нирване или в сансаре, везде существует отдельная личность".
(«Учения Дзогчена в традиции Бон» в изложении Лопона Тензин Намдака, изд-во Центр «Уддияна», 2000 г.)

----------


## Бонец

Вопрос к адвайте:
Чем отличается человек (выносящий суждения) от мощного компьютера (выносящего суждения), если в них проявляется одно и то же Сознание-без-другого (основа суждений)?

Вопрос к материализму:
Чем отличается человек (оперирующий информацией) от мощного компьютера (оперирующего информацией), если в них проявляется одна и та же Материя-без-другого (носитель информации)?

----------


## Sadhak

Учитель привел такую аналогию: некто коротал дни в анатомическом театре, сверху наблюдая, как опытный хирург в окружении восхищенных студентов, делал трепанацию черепа, одним движением скальпеля излечивая ужасные недуги. Наконец, наблюдатель пробирается ночью и выкрадывает скальпель, а потом несется по улицам пытаясь найти жертву, чтобы продемонстрировать мощь, красоту и величие инструмента, что как он сам видел, приводит людей к исцелению. Ничего не напоминает?
 Ладно, начну потихоньку разбирать построчно, насколько времени и терпения хватит.

///Нагарджуна напоминал о том, что чистое отрицание "я" настолько же неправильно, как его утверждение (демонстрируя уход от двух крайностей). ///

 Не уход, а прямое указание, что этот вопрос не стоящий рассмотрения, не приводящий к просветлению и вообще даже концептуально неверный.
Перечитайте приведенную цитату еще раз, если надо то можно привести и соседние строфы, чтобы был понятен контекст. Это уже Ваш комментарий к Нагарджуне, я не нашел у него там никакого утверждения о третьем пути "посередине", только то, что и отрицание и утверждение Атмана не должно занимать ум и тем более строить на этих концепциях практику в поисках просветления.

///В адвайте индивидуальное "я" полностью отрицается (1-я крайность) в пользу утверждения всеобщего "Я" (2-я крайность).///

Я Вас возможно удивлю, но точно так же отрицается и всеобщее "Я". Все отрицается и даже само отрицание, поскольку недоступно ни для ума, ни для интеллекта, ни для чувств, за отсутствием субъектно-объектных отношений.

///Воззрение адвайты было сформировано Шанкарой путём превращения буддийской "пустоты" в субстанцию. ///

 Это Ваше мнение как о самом наличии субстанции в концепциях адвайты, так и о источнике их возникновения. У меня оно совершенно другое.

///Но пустота пуста от собственных характеристик: сама по себе она не бытие и не сознание. ///

 Вы тут же соорудили парадокс, наградив "пустоту" характеристикой отсутствия характеристик... Вы это понимаете?

///Если сознание Будды и существа одинаково пусто, это не значит, что пустота есть Сознание-без-другого, лежащее в основе того и другого сознания. ///

 Это бред какой-то с моей точки зрения, Вы о уме говорите? Он не может быть пустым, он само движение, поток мыслей. Если Вы имеете в виду душу Будды и соседнего существа, то эта "душа" изменяема или неизменна? Если неизменна, то и взаимодействовать она ни с чем не может, образую свою бесконечную и неограниченную реальность, а значит являясь всем. Если изменяема, токакое именно ее состояние именно эта душа, а уже не соседняя? У меня подозрение, что Вы под "сознанием" имеете в виду все же одну из этих двух видов "душ", конечно же отрицая сам этот термин, но придерживаясь все же его содержания и сути. Если же Атман, то в нем нет двух, как и любой вообще любой концептуальности (нельзя говорить есть-нет). Если Вы про Брахман, то см. выше о "пустой пустоте", что можно сказать тогда вообще? Что же Вы имеете в виду под "сознанием" здесь? Я вообще этой фразы даже по смыслу не понял, Вы про что? 

///Пустота неотрывна от проявлений, являясь характеристикой и сознания Будд, и сознания существ - которые не являются проявлениями общего Сознания-без-другого, общего Ума на всех///

 Как может пустота, т.е. несуществующее, характеризовать нечто существующее? Какой "общий Ум", мамочки... с меня пока хватит... Мы о чем вообще говорим, такое впечатление, что я о зеленом, а Вы о комбайне. И почему здесь-то? Есть "адвайтные" темы, будет желание поговорим там, но очень медленно и обстоятельно, чтобы не выплывала более не "ум", не "субстанция"...

----------


## Бонец

Здравствуйте.

Знаете, я очень ценю исторический вклад Шанкары как реформатора шиваизма: как человека, отменившего человеческие жертвоприношения капаликов.
Современную адвайту рассматриваю как ступень развития, ведущего от монотеизма - через монизм - к буддизму. 

* Это уже Ваш комментарий к Нагарджуне, я не нашел у него там никакого утверждения о третьем пути "посередине", только то, что и отрицание и утверждение Атмана не должно занимать ум и тем более строить на этих концепциях практику в поисках просветления.*  

Будда характеризовал своё Учение как Срединный путь (избегание крайностей позитивного утверждения чистого бытия и чистого небытия). Это общая установка буддизма. Утверждение Атмана содержится в работах Шанкары, гуру адвайты.

Конечно же, цитируйте целиком текст Нагарджуны.
Я процитирую Шанкару. Разница станет очевидной.

///В адвайте индивидуальное "я" полностью отрицается (1-я крайность) в пользу утверждения всеобщего "Я" (2-я крайность).///

* Я Вас возможно удивлю, но точно так же отрицается и всеобщее "Я". Все отрицается и даже само отрицание, поскольку недоступно ни для ума, ни для интеллекта, ни для чувств, за отсутствием субъектно-объектных отношений. *  

Я об этом писал в конце треда: если рассматривать Ниргуна-Брахман как пустоту (из чего последует отрицание отрицания), мы с необходимостью придём к проявлениям.

Невозможно говорить о пустоте без форм.
Невозможно говорить о пустоте без множественности.

Если же это производится в адвайте, здесь мы сразу и увидим разницу "пустоты" буддизма и "пустоты" нео-адвайты. Форма-без-другой ("Всеобщее Я") получится менее иллюзорной, чем  множество. 

Это коренное отличие от буддизма: иерархия большей-меньшей "пустотности" проявлений.

///Но пустота пуста от собственных характеристик: сама по себе она не бытие и не сознание. ///

* Вы тут же соорудили парадокс, наградив "пустоту" характеристикой отсутствия характеристик... Вы это понимаете?*  

Пустота пустоты - часть Учения о пустоте. Как раз та его часть, что удерживает от впадения в нигилизм и этернализм.
Пустота пуста и от отсутствия характеристик, Вы правы: поэтому, пустота есть форма. А где форма, там и множественность. Но нельзя найти за этой множественностью что-либо без другого, т.к. пустота пуста от "без другого".

///Если сознание Будды и существа одинаково пусто, это не значит, что пустота есть Сознание-без-другого, лежащее в основе того и другого сознания. ///

* Это бред какой-то с моей точки зрения, Вы о уме говорите? Он не может быть пустым, он само движение, поток мыслей.*  

Пустота - это форма. Ум пуст (от самобытия).
Движение, поток мыслей свидетельстует о пустоте, т.к. иначе все мысли оказались бы замурованы в своей "рангжин", самосущей природе, и движение не могло бы возникнуть.

* Если Вы имеете в виду душу Будды и соседнего существа,*  

Ну да, соседнего. Я понял юмор.
Суть в том, что нераздельность, недвойственность _не_исключает_неслиянность._

* то эта "душа" изменяема или неизменна?*  

Извините, не понял контекст вопроса.

Если говорить о Плоде, достижение его необоратимо (буддство неизменно: сансара вновь не начнётся).
Если говорить о движении, его нельзя отрицать как аспект состояния Будды (ясности свойственно проявляться).

* Если неизменна, то и взаимодействовать она ни с чем не может, образую свою бесконечную и неограниченную реальность, а значит являясь всем.*  

Да, это замкнутость в рангжин (самобытие).

* Если изменяема, токакое именно ее состояние именно эта душа, а уже не соседняя?* 

Думаю, его не найти.
А теперь главное: его не найти точно так же, как нельзя найти  _общего_ для двоих состояния (чтоб исключить софистику, сразу же отмечу: речь идёт об онтологии).

_Нераздельность_не_исключает_неслиянность._

* У меня подозрение, что Вы под "сознанием" имеете в виду все же одну из этих двух видов "душ", конечно же отрицая сам этот термин, но придерживаясь все же его содержания и сути. * 

Имею в виду не "сознание без другого сознания".
Отталкиваясь от опыта сознания, встретившегося с другим сознанием, викальпировать идею Сознания без другого - не буддийский путь.

* Если же Атман, то в нем нет двух, как и любой вообще любой концептуальности (нельзя говорить есть-нет).* 

_Так_что_же_Вы_говорите:_"НЕТ_двух"?_ 

Если (сами же только что написали!) "нельзя говорить есть-нет"? Здесь не будет не только "двух", но не будет и "не двух".

_Нераздельность_не_исключает_неслиянность._

* Если Вы про Брахман, то см. выше о "пустой пустоте", что можно сказать тогда вообще? Что же Вы имеете в виду под "сознанием" здесь? Я вообще этой фразы даже по смыслу не понял, Вы про что?* 

Вот что сказал:
///Если сознание Будды и существа одинаково пусто, это не значит, что пустота есть Сознание-без-другого, лежащее в основе того и другого сознания. ///

Вот что имел в виду:
_Нераздельность_не_исключает_неслиянность._

///Пустота неотрывна от проявлений, являясь характеристикой и сознания Будд, и сознания существ - которые не являются проявлениями общего Сознания-без-другого, общего Ума на всех///

* Как может пустота, т.е. несуществующее, характеризовать нечто существующее? * 

Не думаю, что пустота=несуществующее. Несуществующее тоже пусто (хотя бы потому, что викальпируется при отталкивании от "существующего": оно не само по себе). 
"Пустота", как термин, это именно "пустота".

В том-то и суть, что пустота характеризует нечто "существующее". Мало того - проявления без пустоты невозможны (жёстко, позитивно существуя, они оказались бы замурованы в своём самобытии, рангжин). 

* Какой "общий Ум", мамочки... с меня пока хватит... * 

Наименее иллюзорное понимание Ниргуна Брахмана - разве не Сагуна Брахман: "Всеобщее Я", "Сознание-без-другого"?

_Вы_отрицаете_Сознание-без-другого?_

* Мы о чем вообще говорим, такое впечатление, что я о зеленом, а Вы о комбайне. И почему здесь-то? Есть "адвайтные" темы, будет желание поговорим там, но очень медленно и обстоятельно, чтобы не выплывала более не "ум", не "субстанция"...* 

Разговор уже начат: Вы сами пришли в эту тему. Теперь не уходите от ответа. В чём отличие человека от сверхмощного компьютера, искусственного интеллекта?

----------


## Бонец

Вопрос к адвайте:
Чем отличается человек (выносящий утверждения и отрицания) от сверхмощного компьютера, искусственного интеллекта (выносящего утверждения и отрицания), если в них проявляется одно и то же Сознание-без-другого (основа утверждений и отрицаний)?

Вопрос к материализму:
Чем отличается человек (оперирующий информацией) от мощного сверхкомпьютера, искусственного интеллекта  (оперирующего информацией), если в них проявляется одна и та же Материя-без-другого (носитель информации)?

----------


## Бонец

Здравствуйте.

* Какой "общий Ум", мамочки... с меня пока хватит... Мы о чем вообще говорим, такое впечатление, что я о зеленом, а Вы о комбайне.* 

Я имел в виду Вашу идею:

http://buddhist.ru/board/showthread....&threadid=3421

Цитирую:
"Нирвана, как представление ума о ней, для меня сейчас означает абсолютную внеконцептуальную реальность, чистую недосягаемую для объективного мира Субъективность, подобно «отношениям» снящегося мира с его событиями и людьми и сознания, что этот мир «спит»-образовывает, «выдувает» из себя в себе же (понятна условность понятий времени, пространства и субъектно-объектной дихотомии), не являясь ни одним из его объектов, ни их «горкой» в совокупности, ни творя-делая или разрушая этот объективный мир, но «позволяя» ему (кому ему? Нет же больше никого, как и самого понятия «нет-есть», в уме они все) вообще «условно-иллюзорно» быть, озаряя его".
Цитирую:
"Сознание сияя, играет миллиардами солнечных зайчиков, блики которых выглядят для ума миром, «я» и «другими»".

Повторяю вопрос: Вы отрицаете, что вышеописанное Сознание БЕЗ ДРУГОГО?

----------


## Temper

Бонец,

сообщите, пожалуйста, откуда у вас такие глубокие представления об адвайте -- интересуют литературные источники.

Спасибо.

----------


## Sadhak

Здравствуйте  :Smilie: .

///Современную адвайту рассматриваю как ступень развития, ведущего от монотеизма - через монизм - к буддизму. ///

 Это Ваше право  :Smilie: , как я могу помешать его реализации? По мне все ступени сами по себе ничего не стоят, как думаю не имеет значения бежать по тем или этим, лишь бы в ту сторону  :Smilie:  и даже это не важно.

///Будда характеризовал своё Учение как Срединный путь
(избегание крайностей позитивного утверждения чистого бытия и чистого небытия). Это общая установка буддизма.
Утверждение Атмана содержится в работах Шанкары, гуру адвайты.///

 Cрединный путь, не потому что есть какое-то еще решение между отрицанием атмана и его утверждением, а некорректности постановки такого вопроса в принципе. Во внеконцептуальности вопроса по поводу "бытия-небытия" уже не существует. Что касается этого утверждения Шанкары, то я специально с дня три назад, подтвердил свои подозрения на этот счет у своего учителя адвайты и могу заверить, что они с ним не расходятся, но Вы не понимаете их суть и смысл. Вы понимаете атман как объект и форму, "единый общий ум" или тотальную осознанность.

///Конечно же, цитируйте целиком текст Нагарджуны.
Я процитирую Шанкару. Разница станет очевидной.///

 Конечно разница будет, инструменты и концепции разные и что? Но вот смысл их для меня  (и не только для меня) выглядит совершенно одинаково. У меня есть DVD с встречей Рамеша с буддийскими монахами, есть интервью и встреча Чоки Ньима Ринпоче с Пуньджи в Непале - и все они говорят о том, что обе стороны расстаются чрезвычайно довольные друг другом и никаких противоречий между этим концепциями на таком уровне просто не возникает...
 продолжу чуть позже.

----------


## Бонец

Здравствуйте.

Если я где-то ошибаюсь: прошу Вас меня поправить.
Не все из источников под рукой, цитирую по памяти.

Костюченко "Веданта и неоведантизм".
Исаева "Шанкара и его учение".
Чаттерджи, Датта "Индийская философия".
Мюллер "Индийская философия".
(забыл автора-индуса) "Введение в индийскую философию".
Радхакришнан "Индийская философия" (2-й том)

Переводы трактатов Шанкары.
Перевод "Веданта-сутры".
Переводы Рамеша Балсекара из rbru.

----------


## Бонец

Здравствуйте.

* Вы понимаете атман как объект и форму, "единый общий ум" или тотальную осознанность. * 

Понимаю как единый общий ум, иллюзорно воспринятый как нечто индивидуальное. В чём ошибка?

*  Конечно разница будет, инструменты и концепции разные и что? Но вот смысл их для меня  (и не только для меня) выглядит совершенно одинаково. У меня есть DVD с встречей Рамеша с буддийскими монахами, есть интервью и встреча Чоки Ньима Ринпоче с Пуньджи в Непале - и все они говорят о том, что обе стороны расстаются чрезвычайно довольные друг другом и никаких противоречий между этим концепциями на таком уровне просто не возникает...* 

Неужели?
Процитируйте слова Чоки Нима Римпоче, утверждающего совершенно одинаковый смысл Дхармы и адвайты.

----------


## elmez

Уважаемый *Бонец* я чувствую, что Вы сильно вовлечены в анализ текстов недуальных традиций.
Позвольте мне высказать свое отношение. И заранее извиниться, так как мое мнение может показаться Вам невежливым. Я опираюсь на свой опыт, когда я точно также был вовлечен в интеллектуальный анализ и реагировал на нижеследующие слова крайне нервно. Поэтому я конечно же могу ошибаться в отношении Вас.
Вы впадаете в ошибку когда:
1. отождествляете тексты и практику. 
2. сравниваете тексты из разных практик (на самом деле Вы сравниваете свои интерпретации этих текстов).
Такой подход естественен для обычных человеческих деятельностей, но никак неприменим к недвойственным текстам, которые всегда вторичны относительно практики и/или состояния сознания.
Мне кажется вы идете по пути интеллекта, а тексты на которые Вы ссылаетесь это либо традиционные тексты либо тексты исследователей, допускающих ту же ошибку.
Я рискну дать Вам совет (основываясь на собственном опыте и прошу прощения если это вызовет у Вас раздражение). Почитайте Кена Уилбера.
Еще раз прошу прощения за непрошенный совет.
Если хотите я мог бы попытаться более подробно объяснить это свое мнение в личной переписке или ICQ.

----------


## Бонец

Здравствуйте, Elmez.

В первую очередь я практик (соответственно, нерадивый член конкретной буддийской общины и плохой ученик конкретных Учителей) - но практика, без понимания, неправильна.
Ведь для меня не всё равно, _что именно_ практиковать. 

Поэтому я читаю Чандракирти, сравнивая (для отчётливого понимания различий) его текст с текстом Шанкары.

Если Вы не видите различий между Дхармой и адвайтой - они станут очевидны для других. Есть логика. Есть тексты. В конце-концов, есть Гуру-йога и указания буддийских, бонских Гуру, признанных традицией.

Дзогчен - не Адвайта.

----------


## Бонец

Я хочу задать этот вопрос и Вам, Elmez.

Вопрос к адвайте:
Чем отличается человек (выносящий утверждения и отрицания) от сверхмощного компьютера, искусственного интеллекта (выносящего утверждения и отрицания), если в них проявляется одно и то же Сознание-без-другого (основа утверждений и отрицаний)?

Вопрос к материализму:
Чем отличается человек (оперирующий информацией) от мощного сверхкомпьютера, искусственного интеллекта (оперирующего информацией), если в них проявляется одна и та же Материя-без-другого (носитель информации)?

----------


## Temper

> Если Вы не видите различий между Дхармой и адвайтой - они станут очевидны для других. Есть логика. Есть тексты. В конце-концов, есть Гуру-йога и указания буддийских, бонских Гуру, признанных традицией.
> 
> Дзогчен - не Адвайта.


А вы попробуйте-таки почитайте *Кена Уилбера*, а так же, например, прочитайте книги _"Истина есть"_ *Пападжи* и _"Я есть то"_ *Махараджа*. 

А потом перечитайте то, что писали в этом трэде.

И поймете, тогда, возможно, почему, цитирую:



> У меня есть DVD с встречей Рамеша с буддийскими монахами, есть интервью и встреча Чоки Ньима Ринпоче с Пуньджи в Непале - и все они говорят о том, что обе стороны расстаются чрезвычайно довольные друг другом и никаких противоречий между этим концепциями на таком уровне просто не возникает...

----------


## Бонец

Здравствуйте, Temper.

Доброжелательная стреча Чоки Нима Римпоче с адвайтистским гуру ни о чём не говорит в плане совпадения смысла традиций. Не будет же Римпоче драку с ним устраивать. Если Его Святейшество Далай-Лама встречался с Папой Римским, это тоже не означает совпадения смысла Дзогчена с христианством.
(Хочу заметить, отказ от приглашения в гости является нарушением обета Бодхисаттвы.)

Отсылка к другим конференциям, к книгам, к практике - никак не является аргументом в идущей дискуссии. Но я иду Вам навстречу. Хочу уточнить: в указанной Вами литературе содержится _отрицание_Сознания_без_другого_ как наименее иллюзорного представления о невербализуемом Абсолюте?

Если "да" - не могли бы Вы процитировать такое отрицание?

----------


## Sadhak

Продолжу, но боюсь полностью отдаться этой полемике мне не позволит время, Вы чрезвычайно плодовиты в постах  :Smilie: , насколько хватит энтузиазма и времени, просто тупо повторять одно и тоже не хочется. Предыдущие посты комментировать уже не буду, бегло посмотрел - ошибки, как мне кажется, одни и те же. Разберем их и все остальное уже не потребует ответа. Только один момент. Если Вы хотите оспорить философию и концепты адвайты, то хотя бы искренне попытайтесь вникнуть в мои аргументы, а не писать одно и то же листами, указывайте на сомнительное место и возвращайтесь к нему снова и снова, если довод будет слаб или не убедителен - пишите почему,что непонятно, откуда вывод и следствие и т.д., не пропускайте их молча. Если же хотите, чтобы я попытался объяснить адвайту, как понимаю сам, то мои посты будут уже идти совершенно в другом ключе, чтобы Вам действительно было понять меня легче (не настаиваю на истинности своего понимания, сугубое имхо). Буду стараться придерживаться пока первого варианта, если опять меня понесет в поэтическо-сказочной форме, то терпите, это пройдет  :Smilie: .


///Если я где-то ошибаюсь: прошу Вас меня поправить.
Не все из источников под рукой, цитирую по памяти.///

 Буквоеды и "адвайтологи" меня не интересуют, используем только "просветленных" авторов, а не их библиографов. Из первого абзаца читал только Чаттерджи&Датта, а рассмотрения стоит только последняя троица, т.е. второй абзац. Дело не в том, правильно или неправильно все они излагают букву, а в смысле за ней. Учитель на прошедшем семинаре начал речь со слов - "Все, что Вы услышите здесь от меня, не является истиной или правдой, все это только указатель и она за всеми этими словами...". Чтобы было понятна линия преемственности и используемые авторитетные для меня источники - Рамана Махарши-Нисаргадатта Махарадж-Рамеш Баселкар-Рам Цзы. Есть еще одна ветка Р.Махарши - Х.Пуньджа. У самого Махарши живого учителя не было, но он с удовольствием использовал труды Шанкары. То есть, могу вести предметный разговор только по этой линии, в самой адвайте есть и другие школы и другие концепты подобно "адвайте" Рамануджи. 

///---Вы понимаете атман как объект и форму, "единый общий ум" или тотальную осознанность. ---
Понимаю как единый общий ум, иллюзорно воспринятый как нечто индивидуальное. В чём ошибка?///

 Нет, тут путаница в терминах. Когда говорят, что "все, что существует - это только Сознание", не имеют в виду личное ощущение осознанности, чувство бытия, интеллект, память или еще что-то ментальной природы, что существует только в уме - никакого "общего Ума" единого или множественного. Тотальность проходящая через инструменты своего проявления, в том числе и через ум-тело конкретного индивида с иллюзией отделенности и различающей мыслью. Никакой осознаности, никакого блаженства и супер-переживания, экстаза или пребывания кого-то в нирване, раю или чего-то в таком духе. Блаженство, покой, сат-чит-ананда в его наивысшем выражении - их полное отсутствие без фиксации подобного факта. То есть, когда говорят, что йог преодолевая какие-то там ступени и стадии, добирается до наивысшей и тонет словно "соляная кула в океане блаженства", означает не ужасающее в своей мощи переживание, а его растворение, возврат к источнику. "хорошо и приятно почесать рану, но еще прятней, когда раны нет". Здесь есть моя тема "Переживание Нирваны и т.п." на общем, посмотрите там, когда меня мучали сомнения по этому поводу. Я потом нашел ответ у Махарши и сейчас подтвердил правильность понимания у живого учителя непосредственно. Продолжу.

----------


## Sadhak

///Неужели?
Процитируйте слова Чоки Нима Римпоче, утверждающего совершенно одинаковый смысл Дхармы и адвайты.///

 14 cтраниц переписывать? Да еще не за столь неблагодарный труд не получить увренности в оправданности таких усилий  :Smilie: ? В "Путь к себе" и на "Олимпийском", без труда найдет книгу "Шри Пуньджа. Интервью." изд София, стр.251-265. Пара предложений оттуда: 



> Чоки Ньима Ринпоче: "Я согласен, что в сравнении с недвойственным состраданием обычное сострадание  выглядит нечистым, неистинным. Внеконцептуальное сострадание возможно только при осознании Пустоты. Очень хорошо! Мы согласны во всем! (Смеется).
>  Пуньджа: "У меня нет места для несогласия."
> Чоки Ньима Ринпоче: "Я был рад встретиться с Вами и очень доволен нашей беседой (укрывает плечи Пуньджи молитвенной накидкой).
>  Переводчик: "Этим Ринпоче хочет выразить пожелание новой встречи с Вами"...


Достаточно? Подробности в книге. Диск с DVD и беседой Рамеша "Advaita and The Buddha" можете заказать на ganga.ru
 Продолжу.

----------


## Бонец

Здравствуйте, Sadhak.

* Нет, тут путаница в терминах. Когда говорят, что "все, что существует - это только Сознание", не имеют в виду личное ощущение осознанности, чувство бытия, интеллект, память или еще что-то ментальной природы, что существует только в уме - никакого "общего Ума" единого или множественного. * 

А я и не имел в виду что-то личное, наподобие своего ума.
Под "атманом" адвайты я подразумевал иллюзию индивидуального сознания, накладываемую на Сознание всеобщее - разумеется, отличное от сознания индивида.
Не вижу (исходя из вышесказанного) своей ошибки.

* Тотальность проходящая через инструменты своего проявления, в том числе и через ум-тело конкретного индивида с иллюзией отделенности и различающей мыслью.* 

Ну? И что же у меня неправильно в понимании адвайты?
Индивидуальные сознания - всего лишь проявления Всеобщего Сознания, несводимого к уровню одного из них. Индивидуальное сознание - это иллюзия отдельности, индивидуальности, наложенная на Всеобщее Сознание (которое тоже иллюзия, НО МЕНЬШАЯ, наложенная на Брахман). Что у меня не так? 
Почему я не прав в том, что в адвайте уверждается существование "Всеобщего Я" (менее иллюзорного проявления Брахмана, чем индивидуальное "я")? Одной-без-другой основы всех более иллюзорных индивидуальных сознаний? 

* Никакой осознаности, никакого блаженства и супер-переживания, экстаза или пребывания кого-то в нирване, раю или чего-то в таком духе. Блаженство, покой, сат-чит-ананда в его наивысшем выражении - их полное отсутствие без фиксации подобного факта.* 

Значит, это не дхарма (подобно нирване без остатка), так как дхарма означает опыт... 
И в чём же я ошибался, говоря о полном отрицании индивидуального "я" в адвайте, если при растворении иллюзии индивида прекращается опыт?

* То есть, когда говорят, что йог преодолевая какие-то там ступени и стадии, добирается до наивысшей и тонет словно "соляная кула в океане блаженства", означает не ужасающее в своей мощи переживание, а его растворение, возврат к источнику. "хорошо и приятно почесать рану, но еще прятней, когда раны нет".* 

Ну? 
И почему это не полное отрицание индивидуального "я" в пользу "Всеобщего Я" (как менее иллюзорного понимания Брахмана)?

----------


## Бонец

Здравствуйте, Sadhak.

А где утверждение Чоки Нима Римпоче об одном смысле, одном результате адвайты и буддизма?  :Big Grin:  

Это описание встречи Ламы с человеком, сказавшим ему что-то о пустоте и сострадании - в ответ на что Лама в шутливой форме предложил углубить свои знания о Дхарме.

Правда, рассмешили.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sadhak

Вернусь к началу страницы:

///Повторяю вопрос: Вы отрицаете, что вышеописанное Сознание БЕЗ ДРУГОГО?///

 Ответ уже дал выше. Это не "Я-сознающий", а ...., думаю теперь уже должно быть понятно.

///Поэтому я читаю Чандракирти, сравнивая (для отчётливого понимания различий) его текст с текстом Шанкары.///

 Вы можете понимать умом, что угодно, но это ни на миг не приблизит Вас к цели. Ни мое, как я думаю более концептуально "верное", ни Ваше с моей точки зрения, совершенно неправильное - так вот, оба наших "понимания" выеденного яйца не стоят, поскольку "цель" не достигается умом, философским анализом или мощностью голосовых связок. "Просветление" не является объектом или следствием определенных практик, оно внеконцептуально и вневременно, событие может иметь место, та или иная практика может сопровождать безличный процесс - врубиться даже в это, уже есть приятие и событие-веха. А Вы сравнивать и различать... Что буквы что ли, каллиграфию указателей?

///Если Вы не видите различий между Дхармой и адвайтой - они станут очевидны для других. Есть логика. Есть тексты. В конце-концов, есть Гуру-йога и указания буддийских, бонских Гуру, признанных традицией.
Дзогчен - не Адвайта.///

Кто бы спорил, вилка это не ложка, но уплетаем мы им обед одинаково ловко...

///Чем отличается человек (выносящий утверждения и отрицания) от сверхмощного компьютера, искусственного интеллекта (выносящего утверждения и отрицания), если в них проявляется одно и то же Сознание-без-другого (основа утверждений и отрицаний///

 Человек принципиально даже от камня не отличается, не то что уж от компьютера. И тот и другой проявление Тотальности (чтобы не путать Вас термином Сознания) в виде тех или иных объектов с интеллектом или чувствительностью или без них. 
Продолжу.

----------


## Бонец

Садхак.

* 14 cтраниц переписывать? Да еще не за столь неблагодарный труд не получить увренности в оправданности таких усилий ?* 

Бремя доказательства лежит на том, кто выдвигает тезис.
Если Вы утверждаете совпадение смысла буддизма с адвайтой, подкрепляя это ссылкой на авторитетного буддийского Учителя, _Вам_ нужно это доказывать - а не мне искать какой-то текст, чтоб опровергнуть Вас.

Лень постить - незачем было ссылаться.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Бонец

Здравствуйте, Sadhak.

*Вернусь к началу страницы:

///Повторяю вопрос: Вы отрицаете, что вышеописанное Сознание БЕЗ ДРУГОГО?///

 Ответ уже дал выше. Это не "Я-сознающий", а ...., думаю теперь уже должно быть понятно. * 

Садхак, но я же не имел в виду индивидуальное сознание, обычный профанический ум-разум, вроде своего.
Вы отрицаете совсем не то, о чём я написал.

(нотации поскипаны: призывать других к практике я умею не хуже: нотации не имеют отношения к нашей дискуссии.)

///Если Вы не видите различий между Дхармой и адвайтой - они станут очевидны для других. Есть логика. Есть тексты. В конце-концов, есть Гуру-йога и указания буддийских, бонских Гуру, признанных традицией.
Дзогчен - не Адвайта.///

* Кто бы спорил, вилка это не ложка, но уплетаем мы им обед одинаково ловко... * 

Дело за доказательствами.

///Чем отличается человек (выносящий утверждения и отрицания) от сверхмощного компьютера, искусственного интеллекта (выносящего утверждения и отрицания), если в них проявляется одно и то же Сознание-без-другого (основа утверждений и отрицаний///

* Человек принципиально даже от камня не отличается, не то что уж от компьютера. И тот и другой проявление Тотальности (чтобы не путать Вас термином Сознания) в виде тех или иных объектов с интеллектом или чувствительностью или без них.* 

Ну, заменили мы слово "Сознание" на слово "Тотальность".
Что это решило? Результат точно такой же (впредь, однако, буду говорить "Тотальность" - чтоб не потерялась нить дискуссии).

Если человек не отличается от камня, как практиковать Ваш путь? Практика принципиально невозможна: нет разницы, кто практикует: живой адвайтист или его гипсовая статуя в позе лотоса. В чём тогда смысл адвайты как таковой? Зачем все эти книги и споры в БФ? Как бы человек ни жил - будь он прилежный йогин-адвайтист или героиновый наркоман-убийца, результат окажется тождествен. 

Здесь может быть единственный практик-йогин: сама Тотальность. А Тотальность (если у неё всё в порядке с пробуждённостью) в практике не нуждается.

Это и есть тождественность с материализмом в практически-духовном плане. У материалистов есть точно такая же Тотальность, которую они назвают "Единым Полем" или "Материей как таковой", для которой нет разницы между камнем, компьютером и человеком. Она просто есть: и сделать ничего нельзя. Всё происходит само собой, это данность. 

Имея такое воззрение, материалисты просто расслабляются и следуют потоку событий: просто живут, не думая о "свободе воли" и прочей метафизике. Живут, как придётся: как принято или как хочется, без всякой высшей цели.

Нет разницы, кем быть: беспробудно пьющим материалистом или продвинутым йогином-адвайтистом.

----------


## Sadhak

///А я и не имел в виду что-то личное, наподобие своего ума.
Под "атманом" адвайты я подразумевал иллюзию индивидуального сознания, накладываемую на Сознание всеобщее - разумеется, отличное от сознания индивида.
Не вижу (исходя из вышесказанного) своей ошибки.///

 Ошибка в Вашем предположении существования одного маленького наложенного на нечто большое. Мало того, что их уже два или даже вообще "один" (это ничего не меняет), так оба они суть объекты, т.е. обладающие качествами и аспектами? Ум может оперировать и описывать лишь одни такие объекты другими с помощью концепций - так же являющихся содержимым в сознании, т.е.такими же объектами. Теперь понятно? Судя по старым тредам, Ваше концептуальное понимание не сдвинулось ни на йоту. У меня складывается ощущение, что сторону буддизма, в нашем разговоре представляю именно я, утверждая положения анатмавады, которую Вы понимаете в каком-то теистическом смысле - "есть "я" и путем определенных практик и ментального анализа, определенно доберусь до нирваны, где словно в раю буду пребывать вечно в кампании таких же счастливчиков"...

///Почему я не прав в том, что в адвайте уверждается существование "Всеобщего Я" (менее иллюзорного проявления Брахмана, чем индивидуальное "я")? Одной-без-другой основы всех более иллюзорных индивидуальных сознаний? /// 

 Ну подумайте - какое "более-менее" может быть "Там", где даже "одного" нет, а? Я же говорил - это "всеобщее Сознание" - совсем не сознание и не ум, не состояние и не объект и даже... о ужас...не пустота и не субъект! Вы замкнулись на одной мысли и кружите вокруг, попробуйте изменить сам угол зрения - кто осознает осознанность сознания?

///Значит, это не дхарма (подобно нирване без остатка), так как дхарма означает опыт... 
И в чём же я ошибался, говоря о полном отрицании индивидуального "я" в адвайте, если при растворении иллюзии индивида прекращается опыт?///

 Дхарма чистая условность, фикция, просто удобная концепция, как нирвана может быть дхармой? Я знаю, что она считается такой, но это инструмент, как и скандхи - просто имена, ни в какой микроскоп их не увидеть. У Нагарджуны Вы можете прочитать критику кшаникавады, которую некоторые имеют обыкновение воспринимать буквально - "поскольку дхарма имеет конец, то имеет и начало и средину и каждая из них также имеет эти стадии, значит ни о какой мгновенности речи быть не может" (по памяти).
 Нельзя говорить о прекращении того, чего никогда и не существовало. Как может существовать нечто, состоящее из частей, что не существует одно без другого, т.е. из несуществующих по отдельности? Когда прекращается опыт, уже нет подтверждения этого факта, это будет всегда лишь концепцией и чужим переживанием. Как индивид так и его источник и субъект этой феноменальности, существует только со стороны этой объективности. Нельзя говорить о прекращении опыта, который существует только уже в феноменальности, но невозможно использовать эти инструменты различения и анализа ума вне его самого, там даже и субъекта нет, что также как понятие только с "одной стороны". Поскольку ничто никогда не рождалось, то и существовать и кончиться ничто и не может... Как можно назвать это вне-бытие-небытие? И где оно может иметь место кроме ума в его концепциях? Не туда "мыслим", не во вникание инструментов ума и стройности его аргументов, а в безмолвие и покой от них. Мне, как То-что-Я-есть, не нужно отождествляться еще с чем-то, с концепциями или фантазиями ума, представлять или визуализировать свою истинносущность, достигать и вспоминать ее. Себя я потерять или приобрести никак не могу, достаточно лишь устранить ложные концепции и иллюзии, а все они заведомо ложные.

///Ну? 
И почему это не полное отрицание индивидуального "я" в пользу "Всеобщего Я" (как менее иллюзорного понимания Брахмана)?///

 Ни в какую пользу, полное отрицание всего и даже впоследствии самого отрицания - дырка в квадрате. Выкинем все и себя не забудем - при устранении ложных иллюзий, Истинносущность проявится сама, заслонить Ее уже нечем...

///А где утверждение Чоки Нима Римпоче об одном смысле, одном результате адвайты и буддизма? ///

 Вот: ---Очень хорошо! Мы согласны во всем! (Смеется).
Пуньджа: "У меня нет места для несогласия."---

///Это описание встречи Ламы с человеком, сказавшим ему что-то о пустоте и сострадании - в ответ на что Лама в шутливой форме предложил углубить свои знания о Дхарме.
Правда, рассмешили///

 Контекст смотрите в книге, Вы делаете поспешные выводы, а я не желаю Вас так напрягать, смеша и выступая дежурным клоуном. Не вижу смысла вести беседу только из-за тупого упрямства оставаться в теме давая однообразные и никому не нужные ответы. Нет ни времени, ни желания, говорите по существу. Позицию друг друга мы и так знаем. Буду нужен и если буду уверен, что могу вообще помочь - спрашивайте, но не по пятому разу одно и тоже.

----------


## Бонец

Здравствуйте, Садхак.

Садхак, я не утверждал ничего подобного тому, что Вы здесь критикуете. В конце трактата Шанкары об Атмане написано  что? "Если нет второго - откуда взяться одному" (цитирую навскидку, по-памяти). Речь шла об индивидуальных сознаниях как иллюзорных ограничениях всеобщего Сознания (менее иллюзорного: на котором обрывается дискурс адвайты  перед "нети-нети".) 

///Почему я не прав в том, что в адвайте уверждается существование "Всеобщего Я" (менее иллюзорного проявления Брахмана, чем индивидуальное "я")? Одной-без-другой основы всех более иллюзорных индивидуальных сознаний? /// 

* Ну подумайте - какое "более-менее" может быть "Там", где даже "одного" нет, а?* 

Ну, и что за Америку Вы мне открыли, Садхак?
Я же сразу писал - если описывать Ниргуна Брахман как пустоту, и претендовать при этом на совпадение сути адвайты с буддизмом, должны получиться те же следствия.
Ниргуна Брахман окажется формой, а форма - Ниргуна Брахманом.

* Я же говорил - это "всеобщее Сознание" - совсем не сознание и не ум, не состояние и не объект и даже... о ужас...не пустота и не субъект!* 

Что ж тут ужасного? Параллель с пустотой пустоты. Но что дальше? Тотальность лишена свой собственной сущности. И что дальше, какие из этого выводы?

* Вы замкнулись на одной мысли и кружите вокруг, попробуйте изменить сам угол зрения - кто осознает осознанность сознания?* 

Никто не осознаёт.
У нас и Сознания-то (не индивидуального, а без другого) ещё нет, так как Тотальность лишена своей собственной сущности (см. выше).

///Значит, это не дхарма (подобно нирване без остатка), так как дхарма означает опыт... 
И в чём же я ошибался, говоря о полном отрицании индивидуального "я" в адвайте, если при растворении иллюзии индивида прекращается опыт?///

* Дхарма чистая условность, фикция, просто удобная концепция, как нирвана может быть дхармой? * 

Как опыт.

Если бы этот опыт был простой фиксацией исчезновения 
Шакьямуни, дхарма "нирвана без остатка" присутствовала бы в сантане наблюдателя его аннигиляции-паринирваны, что не так.

Если же вы по "номинальное существование" прасангики, то ум, про который Вы здесь говорите, тоже "номинален".     
В этой системе некорректно подразумевать внешнюю субстанцию, которая "номиналит" - в ней всё "номинально".


* Нельзя говорить о прекращении опыта, который существует только уже в феноменальности, но невозможно использовать эти инструменты различения и анализа ума вне его самого, там даже и субъекта нет, что также как понятие только с "одной стороны". Поскольку ничто никогда не рождалось, то и существовать и кончиться ничто и не может... Как можно назвать это вне-бытие-небытие? И где оно может иметь место кроме ума в его концепциях? * 

Что дальше-то?
Если опыт нирваны невыразим, это не отменяет использование слов как указателей на Пути к ней. Где, собственно, имеют место ВСЕ описанные Вами здесь концепции адвайты, как не там же: в посюстороннем, викальпирующем уме? И что дальше?

* Не туда "мыслим", не во вникание инструментов ума и стройности его аргументов, а в безмолвие и покой от них. * 

Есть "различающая мудрость": зачем она Будде, если достаточно отказа от любой аргументации? 
Как, собственно, указать Путь к _правильному_ безмолвию и покою? А не к тому, что является ловушкой "вершины бытия"? Боги миров бесформенности тоже пребывают в безмолвии и покое, сансара у них такая.

* Мне, как То-что-Я-есть, не нужно отождествляться еще с чем-то, с концепциями или фантазиями ума, представлять или визуализировать свою истинносущность, достигать и вспоминать ее. Себя я потерять или приобрести никак не могу, достаточно лишь устранить ложные концепции и иллюзии, а все они заведомо ложные.* 

Если все концепции заведомо ложные - зачем Будда учил Восьмеричному Пути? Или Вы считаете, что проповедь о пустоте того же Будды отменила Восьмеричный Путь как нечто небуддийское? Как Будда мог одновременно проповедовать отказ от концепций и сами концепции? 

Объект отрицания пустотой - не концепции, а жёсткое самобытие. Концепциям свойственно проявляться, и Учению Будды свойственно находить вербальное выражение.
Проблема не в концепциях, проблема в иллюзии самобытия.

Если Путь просто в устранении концепций: в чём проблема, нужно просто впасть в бессознательное состояние. Коматозники освобождаются - потом вдруг бац! - они опять в сансаре (если "откачали" реаниматоры). 

Буддизм учит иному - и в Дзогчен есть словесная передача, а не только от ума-к-уму, безмолвная.

Что же касается адвайты, в которой Тотальность действительно исключает какой-либо Путь - причём исключает позитивно, в самом буквальном смысле - не смешивайте её с Дхармой. Буддизм - не материализм по  практическим последствиям. В нём нет Тотальности, приравнивающей человека к компьютеру или камню, потому что _нельзя_сказать_о_Будде:_Будда_без_другого._

///Ну? 
И почему это не полное отрицание индивидуального "я" в пользу "Всеобщего Я" (как менее иллюзорного понимания Брахмана)?///

* Ни в какую пользу, полное отрицание всего и даже впоследствии самого отрицания - дырка в квадрате. Выкинем все и себя не забудем - при устранении ложных иллюзий, Истинносущность проявится сама, заслонить Ее уже нечем...* 

Зачем проявляться тому, что уже проявлено?

Тотальность (называть ли её Тотальностью, Сознанием или Материей - безразлично) не имеет относительно себя иллюзий.
Нас позитивно, на все 100 нет: и выкидывать ровным счётом абсолютно нечего, совершенно неоткуда и вчистую некому.

В буддизме же, в отличие от данного подхода, из природы Будды разворачивается сансара. И когда Будда заблуждается, его называют "существом". Поскольку нельзя сказать, что всё есть (онтологически) Будда-без-другого, в заблуждении существа Будда не участвует.

///А где утверждение Чоки Нима Римпоче об одном смысле, одном результате адвайты и буддизма? ///

*  Вот: ---Очень хорошо! Мы согласны во всем! (Смеется).
Пуньджа: "У меня нет места для несогласия."---* 

Смееется!
Садхак, как у Вас с чувством юмора? Вы что, шуток не понимаете? Вы призываете любую шутку, сказанную Ламой мимоходом, трактовать буквально?

///Это описание встречи Ламы с человеком, сказавшим ему что-то о пустоте и сострадании - в ответ на что Лама в шутливой форме предложил углубить свои знания о Дхарме.
Правда, рассмешили///

* Контекст смотрите в книге, Вы делаете поспешные выводы, а я не желаю Вас так напрягать, смеша и выступая дежурным клоуном. Не вижу смысла вести беседу только из-за тупого упрямства оставаться в теме давая однообразные и никому не нужные ответы. Нет ни времени, ни желания, говорите по существу. Позицию друг друга мы и так знаем. Буду нужен и если буду уверен, что могу вообще помочь - спрашивайте, но не по пятому разу одно и тоже.* 

Я Вам уже писал: бремя доказательст лежит на том, кто выдвигает тезис. Отвечайте за свои слова. Если Вы сосласись в своём утверждении о совпадении сути адвайты и буддизма на известного Учителя, Вы и доказывайте этот тезис. 

(Книжку я обязательно посмотрю, не сомневайтесь, но и Вы загляните в любой учебник по теории аргументации.)

----------


## Sadhak

///Садхак, я не утверждал ничего подобного тому, что Вы здесь критикуете. ///

Критикую я следующее: ///Под "атманом" адвайты я подразумевал иллюзию индивидуального сознания, накладываемую на Сознание всеобщее - разумеется, отличное от сознания индивида.///. Тотальность не может быть отличной от чего-то или быть составной из чего-то. Проявление и наложение иллюзии - та же Тотальность, Брахман. Если вопрос рассматривается с точки зрения индивида или иллюзии его существования - то "ошибочен" любой ответ или концепция. Ум сам приходит к нерешаемым парадоксам, а "стороны" Тотальности не бывает, как и самого вопроса или его решения. Относительная истина изначальна фальшива, абсолютной же не существует вовсе, поскольку понятие о ней есть только в первой. Вы же постоянно употребляете термины "общее Сознание" или "Единый Ум", как я могу еще воспринимать их, кроме как предполагая, что Вы считаете их объективной формой с аспектом осознанности и блаженства?

///Ну, и что за Америку Вы мне открыли, Садхак?
Я же сразу писал - если описывать Ниргуна Брахман как пустоту, и претендовать при этом на совпадение сути адвайты с буддизмом, должны получиться те же следствия.///

 Не думаю  :Smilie: . Но повторюсь - как можно вообще хоть как-то всерьез описывать Ниргуна-Брахмана? Пустота описывается как присутствие наблюдателя и отсутствие объектов, что этот факт фиксирует и само отсутствие воспринимает. Но "буддийская пустота" точно так же не может быть описана, для меня это синоним Брахмана. Если это так, то какая может быть нирвана как опыт или состояние - это же первый вариант в чистом виде - "я вижу, что все пусто...". То есть, я вкладываю в нирвану, брахман, природу будды и т.д. второй вариант и подозреваю, что Вы первый.

///И что ж тут для меня, тёмного, такого ужасного? Параллель с пустотой пустоты. Что дальше? Тотальность эээ... лишена свой собственной сущности. Что дальше-то?///

 Ужасно и темно, как я думаю то, что у Вас был "общий ум" или "омраченный Брахман". Но похоже все же мы тут друг друга поняли, но еще концептуально "верней" было бы вообще стараться не описывать Его ни присутствием аспектов, ни их отсутствием. Неопределенно мычать и ворочать глазами  :Smilie: .

///Никто не осознаёт.///

 Этот вопрос не задается для получения ответа, его просто нет. Это что-то вроде коана.

///Если бы этот опыт был простой фиксацией исчезновения 
Шакьямуни, дхарма "нирвана без остатка" присутствовала бы в сантане наблюдателя его аннигиляции-паринирваны, что не так///

 Ммм... не понял. Какие дхармы, где присутствует? Мы же вроде стоим на том, что это лишь условность? Или может быть переформулируйте фразу понятнее, я не въезжаю что-то... Я не могу зафиксировать собственное исчезновение, значит и дхармы такой в моем восприятии быть не может.

///Что дальше-то?
Если опыт нирваны невыразим, это не отменяет использование слов как указателей на Пути к ней.///

 Опыта нирваны быть не может, опыт объективное свойство. Тем более путь к ней при ее тождественности сансаре или концептуально точнее небытие ни того, ни другого, поскольку оба эти "состояния" существуют лишь в омраченном уме, чья омраченность также иллюзорна и точно так же существует только как понятие и концепция. Куда я могу пойти, чтобы найти себя же, где буду искать, далеко ли ехать?

///Где, собственно, имеют место ВСЕ описанные Вами здесь концепции адвайты, как не там же: в посюстороннем, викальпирующем уме? И что дальше-то?///

 А дальше надо смотреть предыдущие посты о относительности и ложности любых концепций и байку про никчемность скальпеля самого по себе как всего лишь инструмента. "Ничего из мной сказанного не является правдой...".

///Есть ещё такая "различающая мудрость": на фиг бы она была, если достаточно отказа от любой аргументации?///

 Кому нужна, кто связан? Различение это умение отделять реальное от нереального, а все, что временно и изменяемо нереально. А это весь объективный мир, ум и его концепции. Аргументы не нужны за отсутствием того, кому бы они могли вообще помочь и могут быть всегда подвержены сомнению, сведены к абсурду и оспорены. То, что приобретается путем умственных усилий, может быть только умственной природы, в нем же и впоследствии точно так же легко потеряны. Себя же потерять невозможно, а взятое в долг или приобретенное знание это не я и попытки удержать любое приобретение и рождает проблемы сансары.

///Как Будда мог одновременно проповедовать отказ от концепций и сами концепции? ///

 Вы его как ум и тело имеете в виду? А куда бы он делся? Заведем снова волынку о свободе воли и отсутствия объекта к которй это понятие может вообще относиться? Праджняпарамитские тексты цитировать? Вы мешаете самые разные уровни понимания...
 Продолжу.

----------


## Sadhak

///Проблема не в концепциях, проблема в чувстве самобытия.///

 Проблема только в уме и для ума. Причем тут чувство самобытия? "Просветленность" это как я понимаю, просто изменение отношения, свойство ума такое, перемена в психике. В обмороке нет ни просветленного, ни связанного... Но на то своя тема есть. 

///Если Путь в устранении концепций: в чём проблема, нужно просто впасть в бессознательное состояние. Но есть проблема.
Коматозники освобождаются - а потом вдруг бац! - они опять в сансаре (если откачали реаниматоры). ///

 Думаю, если не откачали, то там же... Опять же, кто выбирает, что именно ему делать? Тотальность проявляется через феноменальность определенным образом - нет объектов, есть события... Кстати, вот интересный вопрос - почему утверждается, что достигший просветления и освобождения, больше не перерождается? Думаю, не перерождается, не потому, что данный поток событий каким-то сверхъестественным образом не образует следствий, а потому, что достигается понимание, что нет того, кто бы это мог вообще сделать. Когда дрова сгорают, зола все равно образуется, но поскольку нет того кто мог бы перерождаться, нет и того, кто мог бы этот процесс прекратить... То есть к примеру, просветленный мудрец не может не образовывать следствий, что являются причиной для передачи "энергии" потока сознания и с относительнойи "грубой" точки зрения можно сказать, что он точно так же перерождается, как из любого семени вырастает (не вырастает, не важно) дерево, раз уж семя вообще есть как данность. С абсолютной же, вопроса как всегда быть не может.

///Буддизм учит иному - и в Дзогчен есть (о ужас!) словесная передача, а не только от ума-к-уму, безмолвная.///

 Да что Вы привязались к инструментам и лунно-пальцам? Даже вот снова так дергать неловко - нет проблем, мы не можем не делать, то что делаем. какая разница кто и как учит, если конечное концептуальное понимание говорит о отсутствии пути, учеников и учителя?

///Что же касается адвайты, в которой данность Тотальности действительно исключает какой-либо Путь - причём исключает позитивно, в самом буквальном смысле - не смешивайте её с Дхармой, а?///

 Никогда, не буду. Зачем мне это? Есть адвайта, есть буддизм, лунно-пальца различны в степени свеой корявости, но совокупность Луны и обладателей пальцев та же самая на всех.

///Буддизм - не материализм по своим практическим последствиям. В нём нет Тотальности, приравнивающей человека к компьютеру или камню, потому что _нельзя_сказать_о_Будде:_Будда_без_другого._///

 Согласен, материализм это не буддизм ни по теории, ни по практическим последствиям, кто спорит с этим? О теле-уме Будды можно сказать, описать и воспринять, а вот о природе будды уже нет...

///Зачем проявляться тому, что уже проявлено?///

 Это не две вещи, с относительной позиции - либо то, либо это. С абсолютной вопрооса нет, как и самой позиции. Да и вообще - кто спрашивает, то? Что за поиск смыслов?

///Смееется!
Садхак, как у Вас с чувством юмора? Вы что, шуток не понимаете? Вы призываете любую шутку, сказанную Ламой мимоходом, трактовать буквально?///

 Ну вот охота Вам спорить, не читая контеста и интервью в целом? Прочитаете, тогда и можете хоть что-то сказать, а пока действительно смешноы Ваши поптыки и желания спорить не зная предмета, Вы же пока не в курсе этого интервью, так о чем говорите?

///Я Вам уже писал: бремя доказательст лежит на том, кто выдвигает тезис. Отвечайте за свои слова.
Если Вы сосласись в своём утверждении о совпадении сути адвайты и буддизма на известного Учителя, Вы и доказывайте этот тезис.///

 Типа, ты пацан проотвечался и мне чирик должен? я дал Вам ссылку, будет у Вас желание - посмотрите, нет, так и аргумент для Вас повиснет... Мне не нужно заглядывать в учебник аргументации, это же не я задал Вам вопросы. Отвечаю в силу своих способностей, понимания и наличия желания вообще этим заниматься. Не нравится - не спрашивайте или не отвечайте мне лично.

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Бонец_


///А кто вам сказал, что омрачение имеет собственное бытие? .
//Вот именно, что не имеет: омрачение есть бытие Брахмана.
Нет больше ничего, что может быть омрачено, кроме Брахмана.

Не, если вы уж за логичность, то будьте логичны: 
Если О(мрачение)<>И(стинное)С(уществование),
а Б(рахман)=ИС
То Б<>О

///ДОКАЖИТЕ, что ригпа - это атман.
//* а что для вас будет доказательным?* 
/То, что логично.

Для этого вы должны уметь определять ригпа и атман - иначе чем мы будем логически оперировать?
Вы умеете?

//Смешно игнорировать логику.

Хорошо смеется тот, кто смеется последним - народная мудрость.

//Смешно игнорировать слова держателей линии Дзогчен

А это не аргумент. Именено в буддийской дхарме авторитетное свидетельство не считается аргументом. А вот в классическом индуизме - там таки да.

К словам учителей полезно прислушиваться и изучать аргументацию, но это не основание для вывода и уж не доказательство ничего.

//Если бы на всех существовал Ум-без-другого, пробуждение Шакьямуни означало бы пробуждение всех остальных.

Как известно
1) Ум каждого существа не отличен от буддового ни в природе ни в сущности. По природе чистое не рождает отличного от себя.
2) Когда б.Шакьямуни пробудился, он увидел что все люди поистине всегда есть будды.
По-истине(!) А не по-суждению, заметьте.

----------


## elmez

У Геше Джампа Тинлея есть великолепная метафора про один ошибочный способ понимания Дхармы.
Цитирование весьма неточно, но по смыслу где-то так:
"Очень неправильно делать Дхарму сансарической, вы можете гоняться за учителями, за текстами, за посвящениями, но это попрежнему сансара".

Думаю всем участникам было бы полезно обратить внимание на свои мотивы. Для меня мотивом было желание помочь разобраться, к сожалению, это не удалось. У Бонца слишком сильно желание излагать свои взгляды.
Вспоминается известная притча о профессоре и учителе дзен.
Помните? Про чай. К сожалению форум ограничен для такого способа воздействия  :Smilie: 

Я считаю что поддерживать с ним дискуссию означало бы поддерживать этот ошибочный способ обращения с Дхармой. Засим умолкаю с пожелание Бонцу поскорее пройти эту стадию освоения Дхармы.

----------


## Temper

Реализованные последователи адвайты - Будды, так же как реализованные последователи нерожденного (Банкей) - Будды.

----------


## Бонец

Здравствуйте, Садхак.

* Критикую я следующее: ///Под "атманом" адвайты я подразумевал иллюзию индивидуального сознания, накладываемую на Сознание всеобщее - разумеется, отличное от сознания индивида.///. Тотальность не может быть отличной от чего-то или быть составной из чего-то. Проявление и наложение иллюзии - та же Тотальность, Брахман. * 

Зря критикуете.
Здесь я с Вами совершенно согласен: именно поэтому Брахман-без-другого и пребывает в омрачении, в иллюзии (больше нечему=некому проявляться как заблуждающееся "существо").

* Если вопрос рассматривается с точки зрения индивида или иллюзии его существования - то "ошибочен" любой ответ или концепция. Ум сам приходит к нерешаемым парадоксам, а "стороны" Тотальности не бывает, как и самого вопроса или его решения.* 

Да. Потому что в Тотальности вчистую нет вопрошающего: однозначно нет самой идеи "иллюзии", "заблуждения", невозможен ни "вопрос", ни "ответ" (хотя всё это возможно лишь благодаря Тотальности).
Именно так я ипонимаю адвайту.
Именно поэтому она тождественна материализму, так как всё это точно с таким же результатом можно сказать про Материю. Материя не имеет относительно себя каких-либо идей, не задаёт вопросы и не формулирует ответы: хотя все эти иллюзии существуют в мире материализма лишь благодаря материи. Вот перевод Вашей цитаты на язык материализма:

"Если вопрос рассматривается с точки зрения индивида или иллюзии его существования - то "ошибочен" любой ответ или концепция. Ум сам приходит к нерешаемым парадоксам, а "стороны" Материи не бывает, как и самого вопроса или его решения".

* Относительная истина изначальна фальшива, абсолютной же не существует вовсе, поскольку понятие о ней есть только в первой. * 

Да, очень "буддийский" подход  :Stick Out Tongue:  

Истина не постигается сансарическим умом: но это не значит, что нет Истины (то, что Истина невыразима, адекватно невербализуема - другой вопрос). Непреодолимый дефект языка не препятствует появлению устных Учений и текстов ("одной Истины" в Дзогчен, "двух Истин" в Мадхьямике и т.д.). 

_Проблема не в концепциях, а в пристрастии к иллюзии самобытия (по Мадхьямике)._

Объектом отрицания являются не концепции как таковые, а иллюзия самобытия в концепциях. То же самое с феноменами, дхармами: отрицаются не дхармы, а иллюзия самобытия в них. Рангжин, а не дхармы, являются объектом отрицания.
Если пустота есть форма; если с пустотой неразрывно связано проявление: как можно отрицать проявления, и, в частности, проявления концепций? Как можно отрицать Истину, если она проявляется? Как можно, например, отрицать Четыре Благородные Истины? Отрицаются вовсе не они - а только самобытие в них (рангжин).

Мало того - как можно позитивно утверждать чистое несуществование, небытие Абсолютной Истины, если Будда Шакьямуни учил уходу от крайности нигилизма (тотального отрицания) и этернализма (тотального утверждения)?

_Чистое отрицание является викальпой._
Это рассудочная деятельность: отталкиваясь от всех проявлений, или всех концепций, конструировать их чистое отсутствие (как конструируется "сын бесплодной женщины").

Это противоречит принципу Самосовершенства Дзогчен: разве есть нечто, что нуждается в полном стирании, тотальном отбрасывании, чтоб Изначальное Совершенство стало ещё совершенней? Истина постигается не чистым отбрасыванием всех (с неизбежностью условных) описаний, а чистым восприятием описаний. Для чего, иначе, нужны тексты: Сутры, Тантры, Терма?

* Вы же постоянно употребляете термины "общее Сознание" или "Единый Ум", как я могу еще воспринимать их, кроме как предполагая, что Вы считаете их объективной формой с аспектом осознанности и блаженства? * 

Вы тоже говорите о Сознании (я процитировал Ваш тред), Шанкара пишет о Сознании. "Общее" так как "без другого".
Я же сразу специально отмечал: если описывать Брахман (Сознание, Тотальность - дело не в конкретном слове) как пустоту, утверждая совпадения смысла учения с буддизмом, должны быть такие же последствия. Примерно так:

"Тотальность это форма, форма это тотальность
Если нет формы - как можно говорить о Тотальности?"
"Тотальность свободна от собственной сущности: тот, кто формирует воззрение на основе Тотальности, впадает в худшее из заблуждений."

Соответственно, должно быть невозможно _вчистую_ отрицать проявления: говоря об осознанности и блаженстве (я опускаю "объективность" формы: речь не о рангжин), Вы говорили бы о Тотальности. Говоря о Тотальности, Вы говорили бы об аспектах осознанности и блаженства.

А что наблюдается у нас?

Утверждая Тотальность - вы вчистую отрицаете проявления.
Вы наделяете Тотальность собственной сущностью: свободой от любых аспектов (при том, что Тотальность - основа для них).

Конкретизирую:

* Тотальность не может быть отличной от чего-то или быть составной из чего-то.* 

Это можно сказать о пустоте.
Но сразу следует другое предложение:

* Проявление и наложение иллюзии - та же Тотальность, Брахман. * 

Это двусмысленное утверждение.
Проявление и наложение иллюзии - пустые проявления, но не пустота. Это и есть тонкое отличие! Проявление и наложение иллюзии, как таковые - не пустота. Они пустота в качестве проявлений (и это уточнение здесь выпадает). 
Если удерживать в уме, что проявление и наложение иллюзии суть проявления, а проявления есть пустота - проблемы нет. 
Но спускаясь от абстрактного понятия "проявления" до конкретики ("наложение иллюзии"), можно понять это субстанционально: "Тотальность-без-другой проявляется в наложении иллюзии".

_Нельзя сказать, что Пустота-без-другой проявляется во всех проявлениях. Пустота пуста от собственной сущности "без другой"._

Пустота не является онтологической основой проявлений: проявления пусты, но не "состоят" из пустоты. Пустота - не отрицание проявлений, а отрицание их самобытия, рангжин.

Я уже задавал Вам этот ясный и прямой вопрос - но Вы ушли от ответа. НЕЛЬЗЯ сказать: "Тотальность-без-другой"? ДА?

Если "ничего нельзя сказать" - это понятно. Но когда рождаются слова, что говорит традиция адвайты? Иначе зачем адвайта вообще? Молчать и ослики умеют: но нет оснований полагать, что Будда Шакьямуни и животные _молчали об одном и том же_. 
Поэтому, доказывайте совпадение сути адвайты и буддизма, пользуясь словами, а не апеллируя к молчанию.

///Ну, и что за Америку Вы мне открыли, Садхак?
Я же сразу писал - если описывать Ниргуна Брахман как пустоту, и претендовать при этом на совпадение сути адвайты с буддизмом, должны получиться те же следствия.///

*  Не думаю . * 

Вот и прекрасно.
Значит адвайта не Дхарма, а Дхарма - не адвайта.
Что и требовалось доказать.

*  Но повторюсь - как можно вообще хоть как-то всерьез описывать Ниргуна-Брахмана? * 

Никак: это же область молчания.
А как можно всерьёз утверждать, что два молчания основаны на общем знании? Если моя кошка иногда бывает очень молчаливой - доказывает ли это совпадение её воззрения с Дхармой? Что может доказать молчание адвайты в плане её общности с буддизмом?

* Пустота описывается как присутствие наблюдателя и отсутствие объектов, что этот факт фиксирует и само отсутствие воспринимает.* 

Где угодно, только не в буддизме. 
О каком отсутствии объектов речь, если форма - это пустота? Отсутствие объектов настолько же пусто, как и присутствие объектов. Если наблюдатель фиксирует отсутствие объектов, это не делает его йогином, постигающим пустоту.
В мирах "вершины бытия" (неформых) боги только тем и занимаются, что воспринимают факт отсутствия объектов.
Сансара у них такая. И тот, кто практикует пустоту подобным образом - родится среди них, а не станет Буддой.

*  Но "буддийская пустота" точно так же* 

Не точно так же, Садхак!
Отнюдь не точно так же!

*  не может быть описана, для меня это синоним Брахмана.* 

Поэтому, я с самого начала написал: Шанкара сформировал идею Брахмана, сделав буддийскую пустоту субстанциональной. С чем Вы были не согласны?

Конечно, если "наградить" пустоту собственной характеристикой "отсутствия" (как это сделано выше) или присутствия "Сознания-без-другого (как сделано в других местах), получится Брахман.

А пустота пуста.
И никакого совпадения адвайты и буддизма быть не может.

*  Если это так, то какая может быть нирвана как опыт или состояние* 

Как _пустотный_ опыт
(состоянием лучше не называть).

*  - это же первый вариант в чистом виде - "я вижу, что все пусто...". То есть, я вкладываю в нирвану, брахман, природу будды и т.д. второй вариант и подозреваю, что Вы первый.* 

Ошибаетесь.
"Я вижу, что всё пусто" так же подлежит отрицанию в качестве жёстко-реалистичной идеи, как "Я не вижу, что всё пусто". Как подлежат отрицанию "Я" и "Не Я", и все прочие комбинации в восьми "нет" Нагарджуны. 
Что же касается Вашего варианта, то он олицетворяет собой небуддийскую крайность, а не Срединный путь.

///И что ж тут для меня, тёмного, такого ужасного? Параллель с пустотой пустоты. Что дальше? Тотальность эээ... лишена свой собственной сущности. Что дальше-то?///

* Ужасно и темно, как я думаю то, что у Вас был "общий ум" или "омраченный Брахман".* 

Первое в адвайте тоже есть (и у Вас есть: я процитировал Ваши слова про сновидение Сознания, дал ссылку).
Что касается второго - да, об омрачении можно говорить лишь тогда, когда адвайтист вводит Сознание-без-другого именно в значении сознания.

От чего Вы ушли в этом треде.

Но то бессознательное, к чему мы пришли, ничем не отличается по результатам от Материи материализма: человек не отличается, как практик, от компьютера; а наркоман и алкоголик - от прилежного йогина.

Это отменяет адвайту в силу её сотериологической бессмысленности как духовную практику. 

* Но похоже все же мы тут друг друга поняли, но еще концептуально "верней" было бы вообще стараться не описывать Его ни присутствием аспектов, ни их отсутствием. Неопределенно мычать и ворочать глазами . * 

Влачить существование животных, не пользуясь ни разумом, ни языком? Увольте. Будда потому и назвал человеческое рождение высоким, что у нас больше шансов, чем у них.  

///Если бы этот опыт был простой фиксацией исчезновения 
Шакьямуни, дхарма "нирвана без остатка" присутствовала бы в сантане наблюдателя его аннигиляции-паринирваны, что не так///

* Ммм... не понял. Какие дхармы, где присутствует? Мы же вроде стоим на том, что это лишь условность? Или может быть переформулируйте фразу понятнее, я не въезжаю что-то... Я не могу зафиксировать собственное исчезновение, значит и дхармы такой в моем восприятии быть не может.* 

Присутствует в условной классификации дхарм Абхидхармы.
Эта классификация не описывает что-либо, кроме опыта: это логически исключает полную аннигиляцию "я" как содержание абхидхармистской философии (в Сутре об этом ясно сказано, но речь зашла об Абхидхарме).

///Что дальше-то?
Если опыт нирваны невыразим, это не отменяет использование слов как указателей на Пути к ней.///

* Опыта нирваны быть не может, опыт объективное свойство.* 

Будда такого не говорил.
И из его Учения это логически не следует.
Если Вы про субъект-объект, то этот опыт выходит за рамки опыта субъекта и опыта объекта, опыт нирваны и есть Будда.
Любая дхарма означает характерный опыт, в т.ч. нирвана без остатка.

* Тем более путь к ней при ее тождественности сансаре или концептуально точнее небытие ни того, ни другого, поскольку оба эти "состояния" существуют лишь в омраченном уме, чья омраченность также иллюзорна и точно так же существует только как понятие и концепция. Куда я могу пойти, чтобы найти себя же, где буду искать, далеко ли ехать?* 

С чего бы это _только_"не бытие" ни того, ни другого?
Если уж хотите мадхьямики, нужно проговаривать все 8 "не".
Говоря на этом языке, некорректно говорить про существование в омрачённом уме, потому что ум точно так же _существует_только_номинально_ (не обладает самобытием).
Из этого, конечно, нельзя делать вывод о простом небытии ума. 

Далеко ходить не надо, нужно устранить пристрастие к рангжин, иллюзии самобытия ума _и_самобытия_пустоты_.
Для начала, т.к. пустота пуста, растворить викальпу "Брахман".

///Где, собственно, имеют место ВСЕ описанные Вами здесь концепции адвайты, как не там же: в посюстороннем, викальпирующем уме? И что дальше-то?///

* А дальше надо смотреть предыдущие посты о относительности и ложности любых концепций и байку про никчемность скальпеля самого по себе как всего лишь инструмента. "Ничего из мной сказанного не является правдой...".* 

С точки зрения Пути, не нужно ничего смотреть: с таким же успехом можно колоться герычем или резать себе вены. Ничто не имеет значения (что наркоман, что йогин, что компьютер, что статуя - результат их практики один и тот же).

В буддизме не концепции являются объектом отрицания, а "пропитка" их пристрастием к рангжин (иллюзией жёсткого самобытия).

///Есть ещё такая "различающая мудрость": на фиг бы она была, если достаточно отказа от любой аргументации?///

* Кому нужна, кто связан?* 

А кто нет? 
Здесь Будды сами разберутся: кто из них впадает в заблуждение ("существо"), а кто нет ("Полный Будда").

* Различение это умение отделять реальное от нереального, а все, что временно и изменяемо нереально. * 

Как я уже писал, буддизм (Срединный Путь) начинается с отказа от двух крайностей: "реального" (самобытие, рангжин: этернализм) и "нереального" (чистое отрицание: нигилизм).

_Сансара - не иллюзия. Она ПОДОБНА иллюзии._

Как я уже писал, адвайта сочетает в себе обе крайности: чистый нигилистической отказ от индивидуального "я" в пользу рангжин, самобытийствующего "Брахмана". 

Самобытие Брахмана заключается в фиксации "без другого" и фиксации его "неописумости". Жёсткая идея "неописуемости" - тоже викальпа, отталкивание от любых описаний и конструирование идеала молчания как единственно верного способа говорить. 

В буддизме нет жёсткой идеи неописуемости нирваны: Будда о нирване говорил, при всей условности языка и пустотности Дхармы.

* А это весь объективный мир, ум и его концепции. * 

Вот-вот.
Видите, какая у адвайты жёсткая, двойственная дихотомия между чистой иллюзией мира и жёской реальностью Брахмана? Чистое, нигилистическое отрицание всех проявлений (в т.ч. индивидуальности) и - в отталкивании от множественности, единичности, проявленности - викальпирование жёстко "не такого и не эдакого" (только так!) Брахмана?

* Аргументы не нужны за отсутствием того, кому бы они могли вообще помочь * 

... а Будда отрицал _чистое, голое_ отсутствие "я".

* и могут быть всегда подвержены сомнению, сведены к абсурду и оспорены. * 

... а Будда пользовался Речью, проповедовал на языке своих собеседников.

* То, что приобретается путем умственных усилий, может быть только умственной природы, * 

... а в буддизме нельзя найти уже готовый Ум Будды, просто отбросив, подавив обычный ум. 
Это "ловушкой белой стены" в Дзен называется, или "однонаправленной концентрацией на состоянии без мыслей" в Тибете. В этом нет ничего буддийского - точно так же, как в бессознательном состоянии коматозника.

* в нем же и впоследствии точно так же легко потеряны.*

... а в буддизме нет голого, чистого отбрасывания обычного ума в процессе практики, как источника потерь - проблема-то в неведении, а не в обычном уме.

* Себя же потерять невозможно, а взятое в долг или приобретенное знание это не я и попытки удержать любое приобретение и рождает проблемы сансары. .*

... вот уже и Сам-Себя-реально-сущий появился, ради иллюзии которого вчистую ум отбрасывается, вопреки как будто Изначальное Совершенство можно усовершенствовать простым отбрасыванием обычного ума.

///Как Будда мог одновременно проповедовать отказ от концепций и сами концепции? ///

* Вы его как ум и тело имеете в виду? .*

Ага, давайте Недвойственность Будды разорвём на части, и пришьём Дхармакаю Шакьямуни к Самбхогакае Шенраба Миво и Нирманакае Гараба Дордже.

Ум Будды - в одну сторону, Тело - в другую. И пусть левое Тело не знает, что делает правое Тело.

Я Будду имею в виду.

* А куда бы он делся? Заведем снова волынку о свободе воли .*

Да уж конечно, Садхак - какая может быть свобода в Особождении? Так, чистый автоматизм. Механика.
(Я не о "воле" как 4-й скандхе говорю.)

Это в Вашей системе нет разницы между человеком и компьютером, и всё вращается само собой, как данность неизменная. Буддизм не имеет никакой субстанции-без-другой, наподобие Тотальности, Брахмана, Материи или даже Пустоты, Дхармакаи, Ригпа и так далее (дело не в словах).
Поэтому активность Будды не автоматична, а свободна.
Нирманакая беспрепятственна.

* и отсутствия объекта к которой это понятие может вообще относиться?* 

Как я уже писал, 
_нераздельность_не_исключает_неслиянности.

Нет ничего субстанционального, онтологически "без другого"!
Поэтому, не нужно трактовать отсутствие объекта не по буддийски, нигилистически: как фиксацию только полного, чистого отсутствия субъект-объекта. Проявления не прекращаются: объектом отрицания в буддизме выступает самобытие, а не проявления как таковые.

* Праджняпарамитские тексты цитировать?* 

Ой, испугали  :Stick Out Tongue:  

* Вы мешаете самые разные уровни понимания...* 

Конечно, не скажу, что я всё это _понимаю._
Но и не настолько нарушаю самайю, чтоб Дхарму от адвайты не отличать.

----------


## Бонец

Здравтвуйте, Samadhi Undercover.

* Если О(мрачение)<>И(стинное)С(уществование),*

Что-то я не уловил. Откуда этот тезис?

* Для этого вы должны уметь определять ригпа и атман - иначе чем мы будем логически оперировать?
Вы умеете?* 

А Вы с теорией аргументации знакомы?
Бремя доказательства лежит на том, кто выдвигает тезис.

* //Смешно игнорировать слова держателей линии Дзогчен
А это не аргумент. Именено в буддийской дхарме авторитетное свидетельство не считается аргументом. А вот в классическом индуизме - там таки да.
К словам учителей полезно прислушиваться и изучать аргументацию, но это не основание для вывода и уж не доказательство ничего.* 

Это, скажем так, серьёзный повод призадуматься.

Учение Дзогчен необходимо подразумевает Гуру-йогу: одних текстов мало (если практик не Гараб Дордже).
Мнение авторитетных держателей линии в области интерпретации текстов - решающее. Особенно, если практик получал передачу именно от них, или их учеников.
Если интерпретация практика расходится с традицией (и не признана Учителями, как это было после испытания Гараб Дордже пандитами Наланды), он из буддизма выпадает. 

//Если бы на всех существовал Ум-без-другого, пробуждение Шакьямуни означало бы пробуждение всех остальных.

* Как известно
1) Ум каждого существа не отличен от буддового ни в природе ни в сущности. По природе чистое не рождает отличного от себя.*  

Омрачение и не отлично от Природы.
Будда генерирует сансару не для кого-то другого: энергия Будды проявляется как тело-речь-ум вместо Трикаи. 
Не кто-то иной, как этот Будда, заблуждается.

* 2) Когда б.Шакьямуни пробудился, он увидел что все люди поистине всегда есть будды.
По-истине(!) А не по-суждению, заметьте.* 

Потому что именно Будда заблуждается, проявляясь как "существо". Природа Будды никуда не денется из "существа", и это истина.

Природа - это ещё не Плод.
По сути, Плод - та же Природа (Основа), но не зря в Триаде наряду с Природой (Основой) выделен и Плод.

Если говорить о Природе только как о Плоде, то получится софизм (смешение двух значений в одном). И как тогда возможен Путь?

Когда заходит разговор о Природе (Основе), необходимо сразу разворачивать _весь контекст_: Основу, Путь и Плод. 
При вырывании Природы (Основы) из контекста Триады, получается  подмена тезиса. В одном термине смешивается значение двух.

Классический софизм.

----------


## Бонец

Здравствуйте, Temper.

*Реализованные последователи адвайты - Будды, так же как реализованные последователи нерожденного (Банкей) - Будды.* 

Это Ваше мнение.
Моё мнение другое: реализованные последователи адвайты - боги бесформенных миров сансары.

----------


## Бонец

Здравствуйте, elmez.

* У Бонца слишком сильно желание излагать свои взгляды.* 

Прежде, чем читать в сердцах чужую мотивацию, не мешало бы обрести всеведение Будды.

----------


## Бонец

Здравствуйте, Игорь.

Хочу Вас попросить сказать своё слово в этой дискуссии.
Смешение адвайты и Дзогчен встречается не только в Интернет: я сталкивался с этим и в Общине.  :Confused:

----------


## kirava

2 elmez

"Очень неправильно делать Дхарму сансарической, вы можете гоняться за учителями, за текстами, за посвящениями, но это попрежнему сансара".

Имеется в виду, что человек не хочет понимать смысл учения, а гоняется за посвящениями и учителями увеличивая своё эго. Доказывать различие между адвайтой и дзогчен - это не погоня за учениями, а понимания смысла учения и того и другого. Те, кто смешивают мирские и немриские учения не выдерживают разговора с теми кто хочет понять смысл учения и уходит от разговора.

----------


## kirava

2 Temper
***Реализованные последователи адвайты - Будды*** 
Кто  это сказал (авторитетные текст/ учитель) ?

----------


## Бонец

Здравствуйте, Samadhi Undercover.

* 2) Когда б.Шакьямуни пробудился, он увидел что все люди поистине всегда есть будды.
По-истине(!) А не по-суждению, заметьте.* 

Кстати, заметьте: когда Будда Шакьямуни пробудился, он увидел, что все люди Будды - а не Он Сам, Будда Шакьямуни-без-другого. Да-да, по истине! А не по суждению.
Совсем иначе описана реализация у Шанкары: "Воистину, Я - Вишну, и весь мир домыслен Мною".

И как после этого можно приравнивать адвайту к Дхарме?

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Бонец_


*/// Если О(мрачение)<>И(стинное)С(уществование),*
//Что-то я не уловил. Откуда этот тезис?

Ну давайте расшифруем. Я думал, раз вы так много говорите и за логику, то можно покороче, но похоже переоценил.
О(мрачение)<>И(стинное)С(уществование) - Это утверждение того, что омрачение не имеет собственного существования. Вы же вроде с ним согласились? 
А брахман, опять же, по определению - единственный(-ное) кто имеет ИС.
Ну и вывод что Б<>О

//А Вы с теорией аргументации знакомы?

а вы?

//Бремя доказательства лежит на том, кто выдвигает тезис.

Ну для меня это не такое уж бремя, так что можете снять представление о бремени и со своего ума. 
Тем не менее. Если _вы_ не сможете определить элементы доказательства, то и логические связи между ними будут бессмысленны. К примеру доказательство чего-нибудь из теории гравитационных полей будут для нас с вами бессмысленными, потому что мы не знаем исходных данных доказательств - и мы можем как бессмысленно соглашаться с любой глупостью так и бессмысленно оспаривать очевидные для знающего человека вещи.
Вот я и спрашиваю вас предварительно, есть ли основа для разговора?

//Это, скажем так, серьёзный повод призадуматься.

А мне так кажется, что это для вас предлог продемонстрировать свою нешуточную серьезность по этому поводу. Например чтобы усилить собственную приверженность учению. Видимо ее не хватает.
Но я в этом наверняка ошибаюсь, верно?

//Мнение авторитетных держателей линии в области интерпретации текстов - решающее.

Вот как, чужое мнение решающее?
А я думал собственное проникновение, получение реального опыта в результате практики
А оказывается мнение. Согласился с мнением - и ты в Хопре! Всмысле в буддизме. Удобно, ничего не скажешь  :Smilie: 

// Омрачение и не отлично от Природы.

Оно то не отлично. 
Но как опять же широко известно природа будды изначально чиста. то есть в ней нет омрачения. как вы справитесь с таким парадоксом?

// Будда генерирует сансару не для кого-то другого

сансару генерирует?
а я вот слышал нет страдания, источника, пресечения, пути; нет мудрости, нет достижения и нет даже недостижения.
еще слышал, что будда пребывает в недеянии и т.п.
а оказывается вот откуда все. будда генерирует.

* 2) Когда б.Шакьямуни пробудился, он увидел что все люди поистине всегда есть будды.
По-истине(!) А не по-суждению, заметьте.* 
//Потому что именно Будда заблуждается, проявляясь как "существо".

нет дорогой мой, никто не заблуждается. даже когда я вас сейчас опровергаю - вы не заблуждаетесь. тезис и контртезис, гармония целого, откуда взяться заблуждению?

//Природа - это ещё не Плод.

да, солярка это не только не паровоз, но и не вокзал, точное замечание.

//По сути, Плод - та же Природа, но не зря в Триаде наряду с Природой выделен и Плод.

я не знаю как там у вас японской мафии, но в дзогчене есть воззрение, путь и плод. все три имеют отношение и к природе и к сущности и к проявлению. поэтому я не очень понимаю чего и зачем вы намешали здесь в одну кучу. как нибудь проясните полет своей мысли?

//Если говорить о Природе только как о Плоде, то получится софизм (смешение двух значений в одном). И как тогда возможен Путь?

как возможен? главное, я слышал, чтобы без нарочитых усилий  :Smilie: 
практикуя путь, вы создаете причины для явной манифестации природы
практикуя плод вы создаете причины для понимания что природа уже и всегда явно проявлена
хотите про воззрение?
все это в дзогчене вокруг одного и того же: кадаг и лхундурб. лхундруб и кадаг. как не верти.

//Когда заходит разговор о Природе, необходимо сразу разворачивать _весь контекст_: Природу, Путь и Плод. 
При вырывании Природы из контекста Триады, получается  подмена тезиса. В одном термине смешивается значение двух.//

Вы так эксцентрично сочетаете понятия из разных классов, что у меня создается впечатление, что вы не понимаете значения слов, которые употребляете.
Не знаю что с этим и делать

----------


## Бонец

Samadhi Undercover.


* //По сути, Плод - та же Природа, но не зря в Триаде наряду с Природой выделен и Плод.
я не знаю как там у вас японской мафии, но в дзогчене есть воззрение, путь и плод. все три имеют отношение и к природе и к сущности и к проявлению. поэтому я не очень понимаю чего и зачем вы намешали здесь в одну кучу. как нибудь проясните полет своей мысли?* 

Проясню.
В Дзогчене есть Основа, Путь и Плод.
Основа = Природа (Природа Будды). 
Основа - то, что в сутрах называется Природой Будды.

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Бонец_


//Кстати, заметьте: когда Будда Шакьямуни пробудился, он увидел, что все люди Будды

Так все люди - будды или не будды? Вы определились?

// а не Он Сам, Будда Шакьямуни-без-другого. 

Сурангама сутра, слова будды Майтрейи: "Ко времени Будды Дипанкары я достиг высшего совершенного самадхи, трансцендентального сознания. В этом высшем самадхи я сознаю бесконечное пространство и понимаю, что *все земли Татхагаты как чистые, так и нечистые, существующие и несуществующие, суть не что иное, как проявление моего собственного ума*."
http://www.pravidya.ru/rus/sutra/surangama.html

Известно вам такое понимание в буддизме? Это и есть один без другого адвайты. 

//"Воистину, Я - Вишну, и весь мир домыслен Мною".

отлично сказано! Шанкар дело знал.

//И как после этого можно приравнивать адвайту к Дхарме?

а что? от страданий избавляет, ум от заблуждений двойственности тоже. чем не дхарма?  :Smilie:

----------


## Бонец

Здравствуйте, Samadhi Undercover.

* Ну давайте расшифруем. Я думал, раз вы так много говорите и за логику, то можно покороче, но похоже переоценил.* 

Я не математик и не программист. Не пользуюсь этими значками. Чтоб понять Вас адекватно, не заглядывая в справочник, хочу сразу спросить: что Вы имеете в виду?

----------


## Бонец

Здравствуйте, Samadhi Undercover.

* // а не Он Сам, Будда Шакьямуни-без-другого. 
Сурангама сутра, слова будды Майтрейи: "Ко времени Будды Дипанкары я достиг высшего совершенного самадхи, трансцендентального сознания. В этом высшем самадхи я сознаю бесконечное пространство и понимаю, что все земли Татхагаты как чистые, так и нечистые, существующие и несуществующие, суть не что иное, как проявление моего собственного ума."
http://www.pravidya.ru/rus/sutra/surangama.html
*

_Нераздельность_не_исключает_неслиянности_.

В этом тексте упоминается множество Будд, и я не вижу указаний на то, что все они есть Будда _без другого_.

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Бонец_ 
> Проясню.
> В Дзогчене есть Основа, Путь и Плод.
> Основа = Природа (Природа Будды). 
> Основа - то, что в сутрах называется Природой Будды. [/B]


Нет, все равно не понимаю.
Путь и плод это разделы практики: лонгде и упадеша. Есть раздел семде - учение об уме, или "воззрение".
Какая такая основа/природа примешалась к разделам дзогчена?

Я знаю есть основа в бонском дзогчене - кунжи. Как вы практикуете кунжи?
Если вы не о разделе учения-практики, то какая вообще проблема между изначальной пробужденностью +чистотой и путем понимаемым как "получение проникновения в видение Дзогчен, являющееся знанием истинного состояния основы ума, и создании потока rigpa, взращенного с помощью медитации, продолжающегося и после медитации, так, чтобы оно могло быть интегрировано в нашем поведении, отношении и деятельности в обычной жизни" - Тендзин Вангьял, Бонский дзогчен. http://bon.newz.ru/bdz.htm
(Между прочим эту статью я и переводил  :Smilie: 

Нет никакого противоречия природы с путем в терминах бонского дзогчена.

А вообще лучше было бы, если на буддийском форуме употреблялась терминология свойственная буддийскому дзогчену, а не бонскому. А то мы совсем запутаемся кто что имеет в виду.

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Бонец_ 
> *Здравствуйте, Samadhi Undercover.
> 
>  Ну давайте расшифруем. Я думал, раз вы так много говорите и за логику, то можно покороче, но похоже переоценил. 
> 
> Я не математик и не программист. Не пользуюсь этими значками. Чтоб понять Вас адекватно, не заглядывая в справочник, хочу сразу спросить: что Вы имеете в виду?*


Я же написал. Этого не достаточно?

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Бонец_


В этом тексте упоминается множество Будд, и я не вижу указаний на то, что все они есть Будда _без другого_. [/B][/QUOTE]

Брахман это не будда. Брахман это аналогия трикайи. В которой(в котором) вполне себе проявляются индивидуальности, никак ее не разделяя, но очень даже выражая: Брахма, Вишну, Шыва, Кришна и множество множество.

----------


## Бонец

Здравствуйте, Samadhi Undercover.

Я полностью процитирую этот отрывок:
http://www.pravidya.ru/rus/sutra/surangama.html

Затем поднялся со своего места бодхисаттва-махасаттва Майтрейя, склонившись перед Господом Буддой, произнес: 

"Благословенный Господь, я снова вспоминаю многие-многие кальпы, прошедшие с тех пор, как на земле появился Будда по имени Чандра-Сурья-Прадипа-Прабхаса, за которым я последовал как ученик. В те времена я был склонен к мирской жизни и любил ее аристократический образ. Господь Будда, заметив это, заставил меня как-то попрактиковаться в сосредоточении ума на его сознательности. Я, следуя инструкции, достиг самадхи. С ТЕХ ПОР Я СЛУЖИЛ БЕСЧИСЛЕННОМУ МНОЖЕСТВУ ДРУГИХ БУДД, пользуясь тем же методом, и теперь прочь все мирские наслаждения. Ко времени Будды Дипанкары я достиг высшего совершенного самадхи, трансцендентального сознания. В этом высшем самадхи я сознаю бесконечное пространство и понимаю, что все земли Татхагаты как чистые, так и нечистые, существующие и несуществующие, суть не что иное, как проявление моего собственного ума. Господь мой, благодаря совершенному пониманию того, что все эти искусственные устройства в землях Татхагаты не имеют ничего собственного, лишь являясь следствием развития моих ментальных состояний, сущностная природа моего сознания проистекла в форме бесчисленных манифестаций Татхагат И Я ДОШЁЛ ДО ТОГО, ЧТОБЫ БЫТЬ ИЗБРАННЫМ СЛЕДУЮЩИМ ПРЕДСТОЯЩИМ БУДДОЙ ПОСЛЕ ТОГО, КАК ОТОЙДЁТ МОЙ ГОСПОДЬ БУДДА ШАКЬЯМУНИ. ЧТО ЖЕ КАСАЕТСЯ ВОПРОСА МОЕГО ГОСПОДА, то я отвечу, что первым совершенным приспособлением было мое понимание того, что десять направлений универсума суть не что иное, как деятельности моего собственного сознания. Именно благодаря этому я стал совершенно просветленным и границы моего ума растворились, я объял всю реальность. Отвергши все предрассудки, обусловленные и необусловленные сознанием, соответствующим утверждением я произвел совершенное сохранение нерождения." 

Если бы нераздельность Майтрейи и Шакьямуни исключала бы их неслиянность, то о каком множестве Будд, о каких ответах на вопросы (кого?!) можно бы было говорить?

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

//Если бы нераздельность Майтрейи и Шакьямуни исключала бы их неслиянность, то о каком множестве Будд, о каких ответах на вопросы (кого?!) можно бы было говорить?//

я вам ответил на это в предыдущем месадже

----------


## Бонец

Из той же Сутры:
http://www.pravidya.ru/rus/sutra/surangama.html

Субхути:
«В конце концов, благодаря вдохновляющему учению моего Господа о принципе совершенной и подлинной пустоты в дивной таинственной сущности разума, в высшей совершенной мудрости внезапно для меня стало возможным состояние полной поглощенности для меня в океан разума моего сиятельного Господа, так что мой ум ПОДОБНЫМ уму господина, как бы СОПРИЧАСТНЫМ ЕМУ В НЕКОТОРОЙ МЕРЕ его понимания, его разумности.»

Маха-Стхама-Прапта: 
«Благословенный Господь, я вспоминаю, что в прежних кальпах, которые стали многочисленны, как песок реки Ганг, ПОЯВИЛСЯ В ЭТОМ МИРЕ БУДДА ПО ИМЕНИ АМИТАБХА-Прабхаса, чья земля находилась в восточных небесах. (…) Кроме того, кто повторяет имя Будды Амитабхи как в настоящее время, так и в будущем, тот наверняка ВСТРЕТИТСЯ С БУДДОЙ АМИТАБХОЙ и никогда не будет отделен от него. По причине такого союза, соединившись с творцом ароматов, он становится ПРОНИКНУТЫМ ТЕМ ЖЕ АРОМАТОМ: проникаясь ароматом сострадания Амитабхи, он становится просветленным без всяких дополнительных средств.. 

*Известно вам такое понимание в буддизме? Это и есть один без другого адвайты.* 

Это не один без другого.
Это множество Будд, пребывающих в единстве - но не сливающихся друг с другом (когда всё есть Будда-без-другого). Объединение с сознанием Будды позволяет сделать своё сознание подобным ему: приблизиться к узнаванию себя Буддой.

_Нераздельность_не_исключает_неслиянности._

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Бонец_


//Это множество Будд, пребывающих в единстве - но не сливающихся друг с другом (когда всё есть Будда-без-другого).//

Я не слышал, чтобы Кришна, Брахма, Вишну, Шива и прочие сливались друг с другом. Откуда вы взяли это слияние существ непонятно.
Слияние(в брахмане) и единство (в природе будды) вас беспокоят? Так и то и другое - все просто слова, смотрите глубже.

//_Нераздельность_не_исключает_неслиянности._ 

Вас беспокоит, что кто то произведет с вами слияние против вашей воли?

----------


## Бонец

Здравствуйте, Samadhi Undercover.

* Нет, все равно не понимаю.
Путь и плод это разделы практики: лонгде и упадеша. Есть раздел семде - учение об уме, или "воззрение".
Какая такая основа/природа примешалась к разделам дзогчена?* 

Путь и плод - это не разделы практики. Разделы практики это  Семде, Лонгде и Меннагде. Вы сначала разберитесь с хаосом в своём сознании, а потом приступайте к беседе.

1) Основа.
2) Путь.
3) Плод.

Рассмотрим каждый элемент Триады по отдельности.

1) Основа.
1. Сущность.
2. Природа.
3. Энергия. (а.: Данг б.: Ролпа в.: Цел).

2) Путь.
1. Воззрение.
2. Практика (а.: Семде б.: Лонгде в.: Меннагде).
3. Поведение.

3) Плод.
1. Дхармакая.
2. Самбхогакая.
3. Нирманакая.

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Бонец_ 
> Вы сначала разберитесь с хаосом в своём сознании, а потом приступайте к беседе.


- Чебурашка, слышь, че говорю?
- Гена, ну ты посмотри на меня! Конечно, слышу!

Замечательно. И что с чем у вас в этих классификациях конфликтует?

----------


## Бонец

Samadhi Undercover.

* Я не слышал, чтобы Кришна, Брахма, Вишну, Шива и прочие сливались друг с другом.* 

Значит, нельзя говорить, что весь мир домыслен Вишну, что всё есть Вишну-без-другого (без Кришны, Брахмы, Шивы).
Если сознания нераздельны, _но неслиянны_, и это абсолютный уровень, воззрение адвайты исключается.
Потому что оно или не допускает никаких Вишны, Кришны, Шивы, Брахмы (чистое отрицание проявлений: позиция Садхака в этом треде) или утверждает, что Вишну играет роли Кришны, Брахмы, Шивы, будучи Вишну-без-другого (без Кришны, без Брахмы, без Шивы).

Я слышал, что все божества индуизма - только разные выражения лица Шивы-без-другого (не здесь, а в жизни слышал). Это одна из форм адвайты (популярная адвайта).

----------


## PampKin Head

"Абсолютное не может быть объектом относительного..."
-=-

как же можно сделать вывод о тождественности или отличии конечной реализации Адвайты или Дхармы Будд......?

На данный вопрос был однажды получен такой ответ: 
- состояние абсолютно чистого Я и состояниие без Я очень близки.... Но отличие присутствует. 

Понятно, что это - очень упрощённый ответ. Поэтому на Пути вопрос веры имеет такое важное значение....

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Бонец_


//Значит, нельзя говорить, что весь мир домыслен Вишну, что всё есть Вишну-без-другого (без Кришны, Брахмы, Шивы).

Почему нельзя?
Вишну, Кришна, Брахма и Шива не есть части мира, они трансцедентальны. Все они помышляют мир в своих аспектах: порождения, поддержания, разрушения и т.п., ну вы знаете наверное. При этом они могут и действовать в помышленном мире не становясь его чатью. Вы же можете играть в шахматы не становясь фигурой? Отдаленно то же самое.

//Если сознания нераздельны, _но неслиянны_, и это абсолютный уровень, воззрение адвайты исключается.//

Дорогой, проявление форм это следствие сознания. Поэтому если сознания нераздельны, то вполне себе и Вишну может проявляться как Кришна не сливаясь с ним, и Шива как Брахма и в любых сочетаниях.
Кроме того в буддийских тантрах замечательно  б.Шакьямуни проявлялся как разные йидамы и в образе Самантабхадры, и прочего да и многие мастера в этом тоже были замечены.
Так что все хорошо с адвайтой. И с популярной и с той которая для умников

----------


## Бонец

Samadhi Undercover.

* Брахман это не будда. Брахман это аналогия трикайи. В которой(в котором) вполне себе проявляются индивидуальности, никак ее не разделяя, но очень даже выражая: Брахма, Вишну, Шыва, Кришна и множество множество.* 

Будда и есть Трикая.

Каждый Будда обладает Тремя Телами: проявляется как Дхармакая, Самбхогакая, Нирманакая. Если считать Брахму, Вишну, Шиву, Кришну проявлениями Самбхогакаи или Нирманакаи конкретного Будды (например, Авалокитешвары) это ещё можно перенести. Тогда это йидамы. 
Так, есть Шива как йидам: проявление Авалокитешвары. Но Шива как йидам и Авалокитешвара - это один и тот же Будда. Будда Авалокитешвара (не будем порить, бодхисаттва он 10 бхуми или Будда).

Но сансарические существа - будучи нераздельны с Буддой - неслиянны с ним. Я, Вы - мы не йидамы! Мы не один и тот же полный, актуальный Будда, явивший себя на благо другим как Бонец и Samadhi Undercover.

Если бы Брахман был Трикаей, все сансарические существа были бы йидамами: не было бы вообще сансары. Был бы Будда-без-другого и его йидамы, т.е. он сам как актёр в разных ролях.

Стоит ли говорить, что господа и дамы - не всегда йидамы?

----------


## Sadhak

///Здесь я с Вами совершенно согласен: именно поэтому Брахман-без-другого и пребывает в омрачении, в иллюзии (больше нечему=некому проявляться как заблуждающееся "существо").///

 Это, как я понимаю, Ваш основной тезис, что проходит через все Ваши темы о адвайте. Вот сами посмотрите, с одной стороны, Вы признаете трансцедентность Ниргуны-Брахмана, а с другой уже присваиваете ему объективные свойства и качества феноменального мира. Брахман не объект, не существо, не Творец, не ум, не состояние, не то и не это - как же можно тогда описывать его тем или иным образом и тем более обвинять в омраченности? И тем не менее Вы носитесь с этим нелепым доводом из темы в тему.

///Потому что в Тотальности вчистую нет вопрошающего: однозначно нет самой идеи "иллюзии", "заблуждения", невозможен ни "вопрос", ни "ответ" (хотя всё это возможно лишь благодаря Тотальности).
Именно так я ипонимаю адвайту.///

 Нет объекта как самости, но есть событие, подобно как во сне нет ни одного реального объекта, но есть иллюзия их наличия, само событие имеет место, есть идеи, концепции, действия и усилия, нет только того кто все это делает - действие без деятеля, хотя иллюзия его наличия и отождествления с одним из объектов также есть как событие и действие.

 ///Истина не постигается сансарическим умом: но это не значит, что нет Истины (то, что Истина невыразима, адекватно невербализуема - другой вопрос). Непреодолимый дефект языка не препятствует появлению устных Учений и текстов ("одной Истины" в Дзогчен, "двух Истин" в Мадхьямике и т.д.). ///

 То есть, язык виноват, корявый? Что такое вообще "истина" как не только существующая в уме концепция? Есть ли что-нибудь еще кроме Того, на что это слово указывает? Это разве может быть объектом или формой, чтобы можно было сказать есть она или ее сейчас нет? Что может в любом недвойственном имперсональном учении быть еще чем-то, откуда место для "другого", "второго"? 

///Проблема не в концепциях, а в пристрастии к иллюзии самобытия ///

 А эта отождествленность с чем-то разве не концепция? Если я думаю, что я чебурашка, то разве становлюсь им на самом деле? Есть иллюзия и привычка считать себя тем или этим, поэтому достаточно отбросить только эти ложные концепции, именно поэтому они выглядят для ума проблемой. 

///Если пустота есть форма; если с пустотой неразрывно связано проявление: как можно отрицать проявления, и, в частности, проявления концепций? Как можно отрицать Истину, если она проявляется? Как можно, например, отрицать Четыре Благородные Истины? Отрицаются вовсе не они - а только самобытие в них (рангжин).///

 Любая концепция ложна, поскольку заключает в себе двойственные понятия, Вы согласны с этим? Отрицание же есть лишь инструмент различения реального от нереального, впоследствии отрицается и отбрасывается даже само отрицание. Инструмент сделал свое дело и выбрасывается последним подобно броску в костер уже бесполезной палки, которой его помешивали, дров больше нет, а хранить эту палку далее будет подобно тасканию за собой тяжелого плота, когда реку уже переплыли.

///Мало того - как можно позитивно утверждать чистое несуществование, небытие Абсолютной Истины, если Будда Шакьямуни учил уходу от крайности нигилизма (тотального отрицания) и этернализма (тотального утверждения)?///

  "чистое несуществование, небытие Абсолютной Истины" - всего лишь концепция и должна быть точно так же отброшена. Вот и Будда советовал то же самое. Он же не делал новое утверждение вместо отброшенных? Само отрицание любой концептуальности и названо "срединным путем", метод, а не новая концепция вместо тех двух. 

///_Чистое отрицание является викальпой._
Это рассудочная деятельность: отталкиваясь от всех проявлений, или всех концепций, конструировать их чистое отсутствие (как конструируется "сын бесплодной женщины").///

 Поясняю по пятому разу, а то Вы размазали одно и тоже на весь пост: ничего не конструируется, а только разрушается все ложное. Мне только надо отбросить концепции о том, что я то или это, а не фантазировать новую и примерять на себя снова - "вот теперь-то это точно я"...

///Это противоречит принципу Самосовершенства Дзогчен: разве есть нечто, что нуждается в полном стирании, тотальном отбрасывании, чтоб Изначальное Совершенство стало ещё совершенней? Истина постигается не чистым отбрасыванием всех (с неизбежностью условных) описаний, а чистым восприятием описаний. Для чего, иначе, нужны тексты: Сутры, Тантры, Терма?///

 Менять одни фантазии на другие? Любое утверждение грозит парадоксом, абсурдом и опровержениме ужн сейчас или в будущем. Истина перестает быть ею, будучи выражена, она не может быть концепцией. Плот сделал свое дело и точно так же выбрасывается, а не становится самой целью такой переправы. Я пропущу все остальные фразы Вашего поста на эту тему, сколько можно об одном и том же. И что за постоянный поиск смыслов - "зачем то, зачем это?"? Весь смысл всегда только в уме в виде концепции - "почему и зачем у монеты всегда две стороны?".

///Вы тоже говорите о Сознании (я процитировал Ваш тред), Шанкара пишет о Сознании. "Общее" так как "без другого".///

 Да, но не о личном сознании, обычно понимаемом как ум, интеллект и прочее. Осознанность и ощущение самобытия - свойство ума, его нет во сне без сновидений или обмороке, оно временно, а значит является только содержимым Сознания в котором оно меняется - есть восприятие, есть событие, нет ни восприятия ни события - но сам экран на котором эти картинки мелькают, ими не затрагивается и не состоит из них ни в их сосокупности ни по отдельности, как не состоит сон из снящихся объектов. когда объектов нет, нет и их восприятия, но сам сон от этого никуда не исчезает.

///Утверждая Тотальность - вы вчистую отрицаете проявления.
Вы наделяете Тотальность собственной сущностью: свободой от любых аспектов (при том, что Тотальность - основа для них).///

 Что Вы такое за меня говорите? Отрицается не событие, а объект, деятель, мне этов подпись поставить, чтобы Вы не забывали это все время? Отрицается не мираж, он есть и виден, а наличие в нем оазиса. Иллюзия есть, ее невозможно отрицать, а вот ее сущность всегда сомнительна и может быть оспорена - мы видим змею, потом вместо нее веревку, что потом оказывается шлангом и так далее. Свободно сознание, что образует сон от его объектов и их аспектов или связано ими? Разве они вообще есть, чтобы можно было всерьез рассуждать о их взаимосвязи?

///Проявление и наложение иллюзии - пустые проявления, но не пустота. Это и есть тонкое отличие! Проявление и наложение иллюзии, как таковые - не пустота. Они пустота в качестве проявлений (и это уточнение здесь выпадает). ///

 А я о чем? Вы мне приписываете собственные домыслы и с жаром их разоблачаете. См. выше о мираже.

///Я уже задавал Вам этот ясный и прямой вопрос - но Вы ушли от ответа. НЕЛЬЗЯ сказать: "Тотальность-без-другой"? ДА?///

 Никуда я ни от чего не уходил. Я не комментировал все Ваши посты, у меня нет на это ни времени, ни желания, я уже даже сейчас зеваю. Я не очень хорошо понял сейчас Ваш вопрос - это про что? Можно сказать что угодно, но все это будет только жалкой концепцией. Что значит без другой? Где взять этого "другого" в недвойственности?

///Поэтому, доказывайте совпадение сути адвайты и буддизма, пользуясь словами, а не апеллируя к молчанию.///

 Еще раз для тех, кто "проехал". Я устал комментировать утверждения, что Вы мне приписываете. я не доказываю тождественность инструментов и плотов, а лишь говорю о своей уверенности в тождественности их целей и места прибытия. Имперсональные недвойственные учения не могут не указывать разными способами, концепциями и приемами на одно и то же - недвойственность. Вы считаете буддизм недвойственным учением?

 ///Как _пустотный_ опыт
(состоянием лучше не называть///

 Нирвана опыт? Кого, кто его имеет, кто в ней сидит? Чем Ваше ее такое понимание от рая теистов отличается? Количеством яблок и глубиной молочных рек? И где же тогда претензия на недвойственность? У Вас это форма и состояние.

///О каком отсутствии объектов речь, если форма - это пустота? Отсутствие объектов настолько же пусто, как и присутствие объектов. Если наблюдатель фиксирует отсутствие объектов, это не делает его йогином, постигающим пустоту.///

 Ессли есть наблюдатель и фиксация, то это уже не пустота, поэтому она не может быть опытом или состоянием.

///В мирах "вершины бытия" (неформых) боги только тем и занимаются, что воспринимают факт отсутствия объектов.
Сансара у них такая. И тот, кто практикует пустоту подобным образом - родится среди них, а не станет Буддой.///

 Мифология и космология может быть самой разнообразной, но что Вы так за них всех переживаете, если есть приятие недвойственности? Вы о анатмаваде слышали? Так откуда тогда такие опасения? Себя-то найти можете? Кто Вы?

 Все устал, это того не стоит, все равно бестолку, чего тогда упираться? Если появится желание продолжу.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Ребята, займитесь лучше практикой не позволяя сети различных теорий и концепций захватить себя в плен - какими они ни были бы - правильными или не правильными, красивыми или не красивыми - в конце концов они не имеют ни чего общего с настоящим состоянием просветления. Они всего лишь ваши концепции. Палец указывающий на луну - не есть сама луна.
А по поводу веданты и дзогчена - я просто промолчу.

----------


## elmez

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Dorje Dugarov_ 
> *Ребята, займитесь лучше практикой не позволяя сети различных теорий и концепций захватить себя в плен - какими они ни были бы - правильными или не правильными, красивыми или не красивыми - в конце концов они не имеют ни чего общего с настоящим состоянием просветления. Они всего лишь ваши концепции. Палец указывающий на луну - не есть сама луна.
> А по поводу веданты и дзогчена - я просто промолчу.*


Совершенно согласен!

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Бонец_


* Брахман это не будда. Брахман это аналогия трикайи.*
//Будда и есть Трикая.
//Каждый Будда обладает Тремя Телами

Вы уж определиитесь. Нельзя быть тем, чем обладаешь. Я бы все же склонился ко второму определению. 
Трикая первична. Будда-природа и будда. Как царство и царь. Некоторые правда говорили "Государство это я", но да это их проблемы

//Если считать Брахму, Вишну, Шиву, Кришну проявлениями Самбхогакаи или Нирманакаи конкретного Будды (например, Авалокитешвары) это ещё можно перенести. Тогда это йидамы. //

Ох. Я что то совсем не вижу смысла кого-то кем-то считать. Познай истинную суть кого-нибудь: Ченрезига, Вишну ли, Шывы ли. И сразу станет все равно кто чей йидам.

//Но сансарические существа - будучи нераздельны с Буддой - неслиянны с ним. Я, Вы - мы не йидамы!//

Разве? Йидам это просто "объект для сосредоточения". Если на вас сосредоточиться, умеючи, можно получить много пользы на бвжс

//Мы не один и тот же полный, актуальный Будда, явивший себя на благо другим как Бонец и Samadhi Undercover.//

Все это просто болтовня, друг мой, словесное объяснение слов. О трансцедентном бесполезно рассуждать как об одном или множественном, явленном или неявленном. Оно все равно не-то и не-то и не-одновременно.

//Если бы Брахман был Трикаей, все сансарические существа были бы йидамами: не было бы вообще сансары.//

все существа изначально чисты. а самсары нет в частности

----------


## Бонец

Здравствуйте.

Будда Основы – не то же самое, что Будда Плода.
Мало только Будды Основы, если Плод ещё не достигнут.

Лонгченпа:
«_Освобождение как Изначальный Будда_.
В самый момент возникновения присущей осознанности (ригпа) из основы «восемь спонтанных проявлений основы» проявляются естественно (спонтанно). Если в данный момент эти проявления не воспринимаются как иные и видятся чистым умом (gzu boi blos) как сияния (излучения, эманации) своей же собственной природы, то движения присущей осознанности прекращаются сами по себе. В ходе первого движения в результате постижения собственной сущности самопроявлений развивается понимание истинного смысла… В ходе второго движения заблуждения исчезают и развивается совершенство изначальной мудрости.
Это РАЗВИТИЕ САМОЙ ОСНОВЫ в результате просветления. Это называется ПОВТОРНЫМ ПРОСВЕТЛЕНИЕМ (ИЛИ САМООСВОБОЖДЕНИЕМ) посредством понимания изначального состояния Будды. САМОПРОЯВЛЕНИЕ, ПРЕЖДЕ ВСЕХ РАСТВОРИВШЕЕСЯ В ИЗНАЧАЛЬНОЙ ЧИСТОТЕ И СТАВ ПРОСВЕТЛЁННЫМ В ОСНОВЕ, НАЗЫВАЕТСЯ ГОСПОДИНОМ УНИВЕРСАЛЬНОЙ ДОБРОДЕТЕЛИ (ИЗНАЧАЛЬНЫМ БУДДОЙ)».
(«Причинность и карма в буддизме», изд-во Шечен, М. 2003 стр. 159).

Самантабхадра – символ, а не Субстанция-без-другой, из которой всё состоит.

Лонгченпа:
«Если говорить о том, что же такое Всесотворящий, то это собранный воедино сущностный смысл всех учений и всех колесниц».
(Лонгчен Рабчжампа «Драгоценный корабль», изд-во Уддияна, С-Птб, 2002, стр. 21).

Когда Изначальное Состояние не узнано, Энергия Основы проявляется как тело, речь и ум омрачённого существа. 
Когда Изначальное Состояние узнано, Энергия Основы проявляется как Нирманакая, Самбхогакая и Дхармакая Будды Плода. 

Мало одного Изначального Состояния, одного лишь кадаг и лхундруб. Будучи не узнанным, Изначальное Состояние – не Дхармакая. Будучи не узнанными, Сущность (Пустота) и Природа (Ясность) – не Дхармакая.

Нельзя онтологически, бытийствено сказать, что всё есть Дхармакая-без-другого.
Дхармакая – не Брахман.

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

//Нельзя онтологически, бытийствено сказать, что всё есть Дхармакая-без-другого.//

Ну вам же и Садхак вот уже говорит: не надо низводить трансцедентное до объективного, вы его этим самым теряете. Вы просто неправильно выбрали смысл фразы -без-другого. 
*Брахман это не всеохватывающий объект.*

"Вы - во мне, но я - не в вас" - Кршна.

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Бонец_


//Будда Основы – не то же самое, что Будда Плода.//

Будды действуют и действительны только в самсаре. Просветление ума, развитие основы - имеют контекст только в относительности. Трикая никак не меняется в этих процессах. Повторное просветление -это видение изначальной освобожденности. Будда основы и будда плода - всего лишь порождение линейности восприятия. Их не существует самих по себе.

//Мало одного Изначального Состояния, одного лишь кадаг и лхундруб. Будучи не узнанным, Изначальное Состояние – не Дхармакая. Будучи не узнанными, Сущность (Пустота) и Природа (Ясность) – не Дхармакая.//

Вы не беспокойтесь о других существах, дорогой! Когда в *вашем* видении все существа станут буддами, тогда вы легко сможете им указывать на их будда-природу

----------


## Бонец

Samadhi Undercover.

* Дорогой, проявление форм это следствие сознания. Поэтому если сознания нераздельны, то вполне себе и Вишну может проявляться как Кришна не сливаясь с ним, и Шива как Брахма и в любых сочетаниях.
Кроме того в буддийских тантрах замечательно  б.Шакьямуни проявлялся как разные йидамы и в образе Самантабхадры, и прочего да и многие мастера в этом тоже были замечены.
Так что все хорошо с адвайтой. И с популярной и с той которая для умников* 

Нет, не всё хорошо, дорогой.
Потому что в адвайте не будет никакого Шакьямуни, который бы так проявлялся. Шакьямуни исчезнет как чистая иллюзия, на все 100, при достижении полного Пробуждения. 
Происходит или слияние сознаний во "Всеобщем Я" (популярная адвайта) или чистое исчезновение сознания.

Дхармакая, трактуемая как Брахман, с самого начала якобы  
присутствует как нечто узнанное. Наряду с Буддой Основы не выделяется Будда Плода. 
Дхармакая же в буддийском понимании означает само узнавание, которого раньше не было. Будда Основы не означает Будду Плода (см. у Лонгченпы).

Отличие буддизма от адвайты в том, что при узнавании Изначального Состояния тело, речь и ум омрачённого существа обнаруживаются как Нирманакая, Самбхогакая и Дхармакая Будды Плода - а не просто исчезают на все 100, как полная иллюзия, в уже якобы присутствовавшей до того Дхармакае. 

Дхармакая не предшествует узнаванию Изначального Состояния, она есть само узнавание.

----------


## Бонец

Samadhi Undercover.

* Будды действуют и действительны только в самсаре.* 

Неужели?
А как насчёт Самбхогакаи?
Что касается Дхармакаи: после узнавания Изначального Состояния спонтанная игра Энергии не прекращается. 
Изначальное Совершенство не нуждается в усовершенствовании путём двойственного отбрасывания активности. Движение, активность тоже совершенны.

* Просветление ума, развитие основы - имеют контекст только в относительности. Трикая никак не меняется в этих процессах.* 

Трикая возникает в момент узнавания Основы.
До узнавания Энергия Основы проявляется не как Дхармакая, Самбхогакая и Нирманакая, а как тело, речь и ум омрачённого существа.

* Повторное просветление -это видение изначальной освобожденности.* 

Поэтому, прежде чем мы сможем говорить о Трикае, должно произойти такое видение.

* Будда основы и будда плода - всего лишь порождение линейности восприятия. Их не существует самих по себе.* 

Поэтому они не одно и то же.
Если говорят о Будде Основы, говорят и о Будде Плода.

//Мало одного Изначального Состояния, одного лишь кадаг и лхундруб. Будучи не узнанным, Изначальное Состояние – не Дхармакая. Будучи не узнанными, Сущность (Пустота) и Природа (Ясность) – не Дхармакая.//

* Вы не беспокойтесь о других существах, дорогой! Когда в вашем видении все существа станут буддами, тогда вы легко сможете им указывать на их будда-природу* 

То, что каждое существо является Буддой Основы, ещё не делает из него Будду Плода.

----------


## Бонец

Samadhi Undercover.

* Брахман это не всеохватывающий объект.
"Вы - во мне, но я - не в вас" - Кршна.* 

А кто говорил, что Брахман - объект?
Брахман не объект, а основа любой объективности.
Брахман не сводится к своим частным проявлениям.

Но это не защищает Брахман от присутствия в нём неведения: хотя Брахман и не сводится к одному неведению, неведение  омрачает ни что иное, как сам Брахман.

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Бонец_


//Нет, не всё хорошо, дорогой.
Потому что в адвайте не будет никакого Шакьямуни, который бы так проявлялся.//

я не очень понял: как "так" и почему "не будет"

// Шакьямуни исчезнет как чистая иллюзия, на все 100, при достижении полного Пробуждения. //

принц Шакьямуни действительно исчез: как привязанность отождествления в момент просветления и как остаточная карма после паранирваны. Где он? Нет его.

//Происходит или слияние сознаний во "Всеобщем Я" (популярная адвайта) или чистое исчезновение сознания.//

я могу только удивляться сколько вы будете игнорировать любые пояснения некорректности вашего толкования "слияния" и "исчезновения"

//Дхармакая, трактуемая как Брахман, с самого начала якобы  
присутствует как нечто узнанное. //

Вот еще здрасьте?! Это у кого так?  :Smilie: 

//Наряду с Буддой Основы не выделяется Будда Плода. //

А зачем плодить сущности без нужды, действительно? Если ученик не в состоянии отложить свое отождествление с линейностью и причиной-следствием, то гуру ему с удовольствием пропишет ему какую-нибудь очистительную практику лет на 10-15, прежде чем за атман-брахман разговоры разговаривать. 

//Дхармакая же в буддийском понимании означает само узнавание, которого раньше не было.//

Это вы сами придумали?

//Будда Основы не означает Будду Плода (см. у Лонгченпы).//

Спасибо, я уже посмотрел и даже ответил на эту тему

//Отличие буддизма от адвайты в том, что при узнавании Изначального Состояния тело, речь и ум омрачённого существа обнаруживаются как Нирманакая, Самбхогакая и Дхармакая Будды Плода - а не просто исчезают на все 100, как полная иллюзия, в уже якобы присутствовавшей до того Дхармакае. //

А кто вам сказал, что в адвайте исчезают на 100 процентов? Вранье. Точно так же как в буддизме далеко не каждый мастер обязателно растворяет кармическое тело в пхове или радужном теле.
В реализации адвайты твое тело-личность обнаруживаются как атман не отличный от брахмана. И все. Будет или не будет растворение от йога не зависит и на тот момент уже и не важно.

//Дхармакая не предшествует узнаванию Изначального Состояния, она есть само узнавание.//

давайте сочинять

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Бонец_


//А как насчёт Самбхогакаи?

То же самое что и насчет нирманакайи. А что?

//Что касается Дхармакаи: после узнавания Изначального Состояния спонтанная игра Энергии не прекращается. //

вот и отлично. Брахман тоже никуда никогда не девается

//Изначальное Совершенство не нуждается в усовершенствовании путём двойственного отбрасывания активности.//

А кто нуждается?

//Трикая возникает в момент узнавания Основы.//

Погодите. Чтобы что то узнать - нужно чтобы оно *уже* было. А в момент узнавания лишь возникает новое новое имя. А ваше просветление, выходит, заключается в замене слов.

//Поэтому, прежде чем мы сможем говорить о Трикае, должно произойти такое видение.//

А вопрос в том, чтобы иметь возможность о ней говорить???

//Если говорят о Будде Основы, говорят и о Будде Плода.//

Верно! Это все двойственные суждения. Если беленькое, то и черненькое. Если высокое то и низкое. Двойственное суждение! Основа самсары!

//То, что каждое существо является Буддой Основы, ещё не делает из него Будду Плода. //

неужели для вас правда все дело в звании  :Smilie:

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Бонец_ 
> неведение  омрачает ни что иное, как сам Брахман. [/B]


Ну как поистине-несуществующее неведение может омрачать поистине-существующий брахман? Где ваша любимая логика?  :Smilie:

----------


## Бонец

Sadhak.

* Это, как я понимаю, Ваш основной тезис, что проходит через все Ваши темы о адвайте. Вот сами посмотрите, с одной стороны, Вы признаете трансцедентность Ниргуны-Брахмана, а с другой уже присваиваете ему объективные свойства и качества феноменального мира. Брахман не объект, не существо, не Творец, не ум, не состояние, не то и не это - как же можно тогда описывать его тем или иным образом и тем более обвинять в омраченности? И тем не менее Вы носитесь с этим нелепым доводом из темы в тему. * 

Я ещё раз вынужден повторить: если описывать Брахман как пустоту ("нети-нети"), то он окажется пуст и от самого себя. 
Соответственно, встанет вопрос о пустотных - в данном случае, брахманистых - проявлениях. А где проявления? Где?

Вы вынуждены будете говорить об одном из двух: или о "Всеобщем Я" (популярный подход) или о чистом, стопроцентном отсутствии индивидуальности в пользу присутствия некой на все 100 безличной Тотальности.

Это чистое отрицание "я" противоречит буддизму точно так же, как категорическое утверждение "я".

Или Вы станете в бесчисленный раз уходить от пустоты Брахмана от самого себя, всё же натягивая на него какую-то концепцию (например концепцию "не ум, не состояние", как сейчас).

Если Брахман неописуем - зачем тогда все Ваши описания "не ум, не концепция"? Не такой уж Брахман неописуемый, если о нём столько слов здесь произносится. И с этим абсурдом Вы переходите из темы в тему...

///Потому что в Тотальности вчистую нет вопрошающего: однозначно нет самой идеи "иллюзии", "заблуждения", невозможен ни "вопрос", ни "ответ" (хотя всё это возможно лишь благодаря Тотальности).
Именно так я ипонимаю адвайту.///

*  Нет объекта как самости, но есть событие, подобно как во сне нет ни одного реального объекта, но есть иллюзия их наличия, само событие имеет место, есть идеи, концепции, действия и усилия, нет только того кто все это делает - действие без деятеля, хотя иллюзия его наличия и отождествления с одним из объектов также есть как событие и действие. * 

Перевод на язык материализма:

"Нет Материи как самости, но есть событие, подобно как во сне нет ни одного реального объекта, но есть иллюзия их наличия, само событие имеет место, есть идеи, концепции, действия и усилия, нет только того кто все это делает - действие без деятеля, хотя иллюзия его наличия и отождествления с одним из объектов также есть как событие и действие. "

Никто не станет говорить, что Материя "делает" изучающего её исследователя-физика или "выдумывает" концепции материализма о ней, о Материи. И практические следствия трансцендентности Материи-в-себе, Материи-как-таковой (само по себе, в отрыве от эксперимента и теории, Материя непознаваема) - точно такие же, как трансцендентность Вашего Брахмана.

Об этом Чоки Нима Римпоче говорил в цитировавшемся интервью Пуньджи: "Есть ли какой-то толк в Абсолютной Истине"? Пуньджи, разумеется, проигнорировал вопрос.
Потому что в воззрении адвайты не может быть никакой практической пользы: Плод уже достигнут, делать больше нечего.

*  То есть, язык виноват, корявый? Что такое вообще "истина" как не только существующая в уме концепция? Есть ли что-нибудь еще кроме Того, на что это слово указывает? Это разве может быть объектом или формой, чтобы можно было сказать есть она или ее сейчас нет? Что может в любом недвойственном имперсональном учении быть еще чем-то, откуда место для "другого", "второго"?* 

А откуда место для чистого, категорического, догматического  отрицания "другого" и "второго"? Это разве может быть "не объектом" и "не формой", концептуально полученными в рассудочном отталкивании, полученными в двойственном отбрасывании "объекта" и "формы"?

Об этом, опять-таки, у Чоки Нима Римпоче и Пуньджи был разговор. Если вчистую нет другого - как возможно сострадание? Если на все 100 некому сострадать?
Неконцептуальное (без идеи "себя" и "другого") сострадание не означает тотальное отсутствие "себя" и "другого".

///Проблема не в концепциях, а в пристрастии к иллюзии самобытия ///

* А эта отождествленность с чем-то разве не концепция? Если я думаю, что я чебурашка, то разве становлюсь им на самом деле? Есть иллюзия и привычка считать себя тем или этим, поэтому достаточно отбросить только эти ложные концепции, именно поэтому они выглядят для ума проблемой. * 

Эта отождествлённость - не концепция.
Так как ей обладают и коматозники, и эмбрионы в утробе, и глубоко спящие, и не думающие боги бесформенных миров.

Проблема не в концепциях, а в этой омрачённости за ними.

///Если пустота есть форма; если с пустотой неразрывно связано проявление: как можно отрицать проявления, и, в частности, проявления концепций? Как можно отрицать Истину, если она проявляется? Как можно, например, отрицать Четыре Благородные Истины? Отрицаются вовсе не они - а только самобытие в них (рангжин).///

* Любая концепция ложна, поскольку заключает в себе двойственные понятия, Вы согласны с этим?* 

Если любая концепция ложна, как я могу согласиться с Вашей концепцией "любая концепция ложна"?!

* Отрицание же есть лишь инструмент различения реального от нереального, впоследствии отрицается и отбрасывается даже само отрицание.* 

Ну так перестаньте тогда отрицать концепции.
Разве Вы не видите абсурдность занятой позиции?
Призываете к отказу от ЛЮБЫХ концепций - и тут же навязываете концепцию "отказа от любых концепций".

* Инструмент сделал свое дело и выбрасывается последним подобно броску в костер уже бесполезной палки, которой его помешивали, дров больше нет, а хранить эту палку далее будет подобно тасканию за собой тяжелого плота, когда реку уже переплыли.* 

Если использовать инструмент наполовину и выбросить до достижения результата (не добравшись до пустоты пустоты), получится ещё худшее заблуждение.

///Мало того - как можно позитивно утверждать чистое несуществование, небытие Абсолютной Истины, если Будда Шакьямуни учил уходу от крайности нигилизма (тотального отрицания) и этернализма (тотального утверждения)?///

* "чистое несуществование, небытие Абсолютной Истины" - всего лишь концепция и должна быть точно так же отброшена.* 

Ага.
Зато Ваша концепция "должна быть точно так же отброшена" не должна быть отброшена, в оличие от Учения Будды.

* Вот и Будда советовал то же самое.* 

Щас, как же.

* Он же не делал новое утверждение вместо отброшенных?* 

Он не отбрасывал утверждения, а показывал их условность.

Если бы Будда вообще ничего не утверждал, не было бы Учения как объекта прибежища, не было бы Речи Будды как одного из его совершенств.

* Само отрицание любой концептуальности и названо "срединным путем", метод, а не новая концепция вместо тех двух.*  

Срединный Путь - не отрицание, не утверждение.
Срединный Путь - не "отрицание любой концептуальности".

///_Чистое отрицание является викальпой._
Это рассудочная деятельность: отталкиваясь от всех проявлений, или всех концепций, конструировать их чистое отсутствие (как конструируется "сын бесплодной женщины").///

* Поясняю по пятому разу, а то Вы размазали одно и тоже на весь пост: ничего не конструируется, а только разрушается все ложное. Мне только надо отбросить концепции о том, что я то или это, а не фантазировать новую и примерять на себя снова - "вот теперь-то это точно я"...*  

Да неужели - всё ложное (а все концепции у Вас ложны) разрушается?

Когда это Вы успели разрушить концепцию о неописуемости Брахмана? Или концепцию о том, что все концепции - ложны?
Свою концепцию об отсутствии свободы воли? Концепцию об отсутствии индивидуальности, наконец?

Вы только и делаете, что оперируете здесь концепциями.
Абсурдная позиция.

///Это противоречит принципу Самосовершенства Дзогчен: разве есть нечто, что нуждается в полном стирании, тотальном отбрасывании, чтоб Изначальное Совершенство стало ещё совершенней? Истина постигается не чистым отбрасыванием всех (с неизбежностью условных) описаний, а чистым восприятием описаний. Для чего, иначе, нужны тексты: Сутры, Тантры, Терма?///

*  Менять одни фантазии на другие? Любое утверждение грозит парадоксом, абсурдом и опровержениме ужн сейчас или в будущем. Истина перестает быть ею, будучи выражена, она не может быть концепцией.*  

Ну так погрузитесь в полное молчание, а не в дискуссии на форуме. Что ж Вы тогда создали в БФ такое устрашающее количество постов? 

* Плот сделал свое дело и точно так же выбрасывается, а не становится самой целью такой переправы.*  

Так Вы уже на другом берегу?
Не Вы ли, случайно, Майтрейя - или ждать нам другого?

* Я пропущу все остальные фразы Вашего поста на эту тему, сколько можно об одном и том же. *  

Да уж действительно.
Вам давно бы пора погрузиться в расхваливаемое молчание.

* И что за постоянный поиск смыслов - "зачем то, зачем это?"?*  

Да уж действительно.
Лучше пойти и герычем уколоться. 
Не "зачем-то", а просто так.

* Весь смысл всегда только в уме в виде концепции - "почему и зачем у монеты всегда две стороны?".*  

Надо же, какая жёсткая концепция: "ВЕСЬ смысл всегда только в уме, в виде концепции". А если не весь, что тогда?

///Вы тоже говорите о Сознании (я процитировал Ваш тред), Шанкара пишет о Сознании. "Общее" так как "без другого".///

*  Да, но не о личном сознании, обычно понимаемом как ум, интеллект и прочее.*  

Так ведь и я писал не о личном уме. 
Вы не заметили?

* Осознанность и ощущение самобытия - свойство ума, его нет во сне без сновидений или обмороке, оно временно, а значит является только содержимым Сознания в котором оно меняется - есть восприятие, есть событие, нет ни восприятия ни события - но сам экран на котором эти картинки мелькают, ими не затрагивается и не состоит из них ни в их сосокупности ни по отдельности, как не состоит сон из снящихся объектов. когда объектов нет, нет и их восприятия, но сам сон от этого никуда не исчезает.*  

Не вижу оснований, почему это Сознание-без-другого.
Из утверждения глубин ума никак не следует, что глубины эти непременно "без другого". 

К тому же, ничто не мешает называть это "Сознание" Материей - носителем любой информации - Материей, которая сохраняет информацию коматозника точно так же, как информацию выключенного компьютера.

///Утверждая Тотальность - вы вчистую отрицаете проявления.
Вы наделяете Тотальность собственной сущностью: свободой от любых аспектов (при том, что Тотальность - основа для них).///

*  Что Вы такое за меня говорите? Отрицается не событие, а объект, деятель, мне этов подпись поставить, чтобы Вы не забывали это все время?*  

В материализме - тождественном с Вашей системой по следствиям - Материя тоже не объект, не деятель. Она лишь основа любых объектов, возникающих в Едином Поле, и любых "деятелей", изучающих её через призму гипотез.
Всё есть проявления непосоедственно не постижимой материи.

*  Отрицается не мираж, он есть и виден, а наличие в нем оазиса. Иллюзия есть, ее невозможно отрицать,*  

Вы только тем и занимаетесь, что отрицанием иллюзии.
Поскольку Брахман не пребывает в иллюзии, он с логической неизбежностью утрачивает себя в качестве Сознания, становясь просто безжизненной Субстанцией (как непостижимая Материя-в-себе материализма).

Брахман не впадает в иллюзию при том, что всё есть проявления Брахмана. Хорошо.
Получается - как я Вам сразу и писал - материализм.
Материя тоже не впадает в иллюзию относительно себя, хотя любая гипотеза физиков материальна; физики материальны.
Вы же не скажете, что галактика имеет относительно себя какие-то гипотезы? А учёные - проявления Галактики, которая, в свою очередь, есть проявление Единого Поля (Материи).

Ваша система и материализм тождественны по практическим следствиям. Если Брахман не омрачён (как не омрачена Материя), и всё есть Брахман без другого - получаем тот же материализм по практическим последствиям. 

Вы сами подтвердили это здесь чуть раньше.
В Вашей системе нет разницы между компьютером и человеком; нет разницы между статуей и человеком.

Как только в адвайте появляется Сознание - оно тут же оказывается омрачённым. 
Как только из адвайты исчезает Сознание (как сейчас) - Брахман оказывается безжизненным, как Материя в системе материализма.

* а вот ее сущность всегда сомнительна и может быть оспорена - мы видим змею, потом вместо нее веревку, что потом оказывается шлангом и так далее. Свободно сознание, что образует сон от его объектов и их аспектов или связано ими? Разве они вообще есть, чтобы можно было всерьез рассуждать о их взаимосвязи?*  

Свободна Материя (как частность: материя мозга), что образует сон от его объектов и их аспектов или связано ими? Разве они вообще есть, чтобы можно было всерьез рассуждать о их взаимосвязи? 

Ещё раз повторяю очевидное: Ваша система ничем не отличается от материализма по практическим следствиям. Исключив сознание в Брахмане, Вы неизбежно получаете безжизненную Субстанцию-без-другой, неотличимую от Материи (Единого Поля) самого строгого материализма.

Если переименовать Материю в "Сознание", суть системы не изменится.

А как только появляется Сознание как именно сознание ("Всеобщее Я"), оно тут же оказывается омрачённым.
Чтоб избежать этого, Вы раз за разом отступаете к безжизненной Субстанции материалистического монизма.

Да понимаю я, что Брахман в этом случае не омрачён!
Материя тоже не омрачена! Материализм и адвайта совпадают в следствиях - что и требовалось доказать.

///Проявление и наложение иллюзии - пустые проявления, но не пустота. Это и есть тонкое отличие! Проявление и наложение иллюзии, как таковые - не пустота. Они пустота в качестве проявлений (и это уточнение здесь выпадает). ///

*  А я о чем? Вы мне приписываете собственные домыслы и с жаром их разоблачаете. См. выше о мираже.*  

См. выше о Материи!
То, что воспринимает в опыте материалист, тоже считается им миражом. Материя-в-себе неописуема: она носитель любой информации, любых описаний, а не объект. 
Ваш Брахман не отличается от Материи (Единого Поля) материализма: такая же безжизненная и непостижимая Субстанция-без-другого, с полным отсутствием "свободы воли" и чистой иллюзорностью "я".

///Я уже задавал Вам этот ясный и прямой вопрос - но Вы ушли от ответа. НЕЛЬЗЯ сказать: "Тотальность-без-другой"? ДА?///

*  Никуда я ни от чего не уходил. Я не комментировал все Ваши посты, у меня нет на это ни времени, ни желания, я уже даже сейчас зеваю. Я не очень хорошо понял сейчас Ваш вопрос - это про что? Можно сказать что угодно, но все это будет только жалкой концепцией. Что значит без другой? Где взять этого "другого" в недвойственности? *  

И это весь ответ? 
Говорю же: Ваша система тождественна миатериализму по практическим следствиям. С таким же успехом можно сказать:
"О Материи можно сказать что угодно, но всё это будет только жалкой гипотезой. Что значит без другой? Где взять это другое в едином континууме Материи-Пространства-Времени?"

Ваша система совпадает не с буддизмом, а с материализмом.

///Поэтому, доказывайте совпадение сути адвайты и буддизма, пользуясь словами, а не апеллируя к молчанию.///

*  Еще раз для тех, кто "проехал". Я устал комментировать утверждения, что Вы мне приписываете. я не доказываю тождественность инструментов и плотов, а лишь говорю о своей уверенности в тождественности их целей и места прибытия. *  

Ваша уверенность - вера - недоказуема и неопровержима.
Это Ваше мнение. Не более того.

* Имперсональные недвойственные учения не могут не указывать разными способами, концепциями и приемами на одно и то же - недвойственность. Вы считаете буддизм недвойственным учением?*  

Слово "недвойственность" в буддизме и адвайте имеет разное значение. 


 ///Как _пустотный_ опыт
(состоянием лучше не называть///

* Нирвана опыт? .* 

Любая дхарма опыт, в т.ч. дхарма "нирвана".

* Кого, кто его имеет, кто в ней сидит? .* 

Этот опыт и есть тот, кто его имеет.

* Чем Ваше ее такое понимание от рая теистов отличается? .* 

Тем что душа отличается от рая, а Будда от опыта нирваны нет.

* Количеством яблок и глубиной молочных рек? .*

Выходом не только за пределы "одного" и "многого", но и за пределы двойственного отторжения "одного" и "многого".

* И где же тогда претензия на недвойственность? У Вас это форма и состояние.* 

Недвойственная форма (например, Самбхогакая) и недвойственное состояние ("ты не исчезаешь в нирване и нирвана не пребывает в тебе" - Ланкааватара Сутра).

///О каком отсутствии объектов речь, если форма - это пустота? Отсутствие объектов настолько же пусто, как и присутствие объектов. Если наблюдатель фиксирует отсутствие объектов, это не делает его йогином, постигающим пустоту.///

* Ессли есть наблюдатель и фиксация, то это уже не пустота, поэтому она не может быть опытом или состоянием..* 

Пустота пуста и от того, чтоб не быть опытом и не быть состоянием. Пустота пуста. У неё нет собственой (в т.ч. и чисто отрицательной) сущности.
Наблюдатель и фиксация тоже пусты, хотя осознание этого может и отсутствовать.

///В мирах "вершины бытия" (неформых) боги только тем и занимаются, что воспринимают факт отсутствия объектов.
Сансара у них такая. И тот, кто практикует пустоту подобным образом - родится среди них, а не станет Буддой.///

*  Мифология и космология может быть самой разнообразной, но что Вы так за них всех переживаете, если есть приятие недвойственности? Вы о анатмаваде слышали? Так откуда тогда такие опасения? Себя-то найти можете? Кто Вы? .*

А Вы слышали о том, что анатмавада не является полным отрицанием "я" системы чарваков? Объект отрицания в буддизме - не "я" как таковое, а _постоянное, независимое, субстанциональное_ "я".

Кто такой я?
Я - не Вы.

"Всеобщего Я" или какой-то безжизненной Субстанции-без-другого, объединяющей нас обоих в одно (как Брахман или Материя, не существует.

* Все устал, это того не стоит, все равно бестолку, чего тогда упираться? Если появится желание продолжу.* 

С чего начнём?
С безжизненной, неомрачённой Материи (без чего-то другого) или с омрачённого всеобщего "Я"?

----------


## Temper

Samadhi Undercover,

ваше указание к логике не применимо, поскольку Бонец  просто не владеет конкретно этой логикой.

Бонец,

пожалуйста, познакомьтесь с трудами Нагарджуны, текстом "Введение в мадхъямаку", "Украшение мадхъямаки", тетраллемами и т.п.

Тогда вам будет совершенно понятно, почему О<>Б! И почему Брахман-Атман == Всевышний источник, а Всевышний источник != Дхармакая, так же как и Брахман-Атман != Дхармакая.

----------


## Temper

Бонец,




> Я ещё раз вынужден повторить: если описывать Брахман как пустоту ("нети-нети"), то он окажется пуст и от самого себя. 
> Соответственно, встанет вопрос о пустотных - в данном случае, брахманистых - проявлениях. А где проявления? Где?
> 
> Вы вынуждены будете говорить об одном из двух: или о "Всеобщем Я" (популярный подход) или о чистом, стопроцентном отсутствии индивидуальности в пользу присутствия некой на все 100 безличной Тотальности.


Ознакомьтесь, пожалуйста, с текстами адвайты.

Откуда вы берете факты для подобных утверждений?

То, что вы пишете, не имеет отношения к адвайте, так же, как не имеет отношения к дзогчен, подобный фрагмент:

*Я ещё раз вынужден повторить: если описывать Всевышний источник как пустоту ("нети-нети"), то он окажется пуст и от самого себя. 
Соответственно, встанет вопрос о пустотных - в данном случае, всевышнего-источника - проявлениях. А где проявления? Где?

Вы вынуждены будете говорить об одном из двух: или о "Всеобщем Я" (популярный подход) или о чистом, стопроцентном отсутствии индивидуальности в пользу присутствия некой на все 100 безличной Тотальности.*

Чувствуете? У вас, очевидно, проблема в одном из усвоения базовых логических положений даже буддийской теории.

----------


## Бонец

Здравствуйте, Samadhi Undercover.

*
Ну как поистине-несуществующее неведение может омрачать поистине-существующий брахман? Где ваша любимая логика? * 

На месте. Это вопрос к Шанкаре: о каком неведении можно говорить, если ВСЁ есть просветлённый, поистине-существующий Брахман-без-другого? Не должно быть никакого неведения. Зачем же адвайте такое абсурдное (в рамках занятой позиции) допущение, как неведение? Если же настаивать на неведении - оно с неизбежностью окажется не таким уж несуществующим. Поэтому, у Вивекананды неведение - творящая энергия Бога, одно из лиц Бога (короче говоря, Бог оказался омрачённым). 
Похоже дело обстоит в буддизме: энергия "Природы Будды"  проявляется как заблуждение существа (вот только Будда не без другого: омрачение распространяется не на всех Будд).

Но я допускаю условное "неведение" - неведение, не омрачающее Брахман-без-другого. Как? Путём полного изъятия Сознания из системы адвайты: что демонстрирует сейчас Садхак. "Сознание" тогда окажется синонимом безжизненной, непостижимой самой-по-себе Субстанции, неотличимой от Материи в системе материализма.

Как возможно что-либо другое, если всё есть единство континуума  Вещество-Пространство-Время? Если всё есть проявление Материи (которая непостижима сама по себе, но лишь описывается в условных гипотезах, непрямо  воспринимается через материальные же органы чувств)?
А если нет другого, то как взяться одному? 
В Материи (самой по себе, как таковой) нет идеи ни единичности, ни множественности. Хотя именно Материя делает возможной любую информацию: в том числе, отрицание материи в мозгу спиритуалиста, информацию об "одном" или "множестве", память человека о самом себе и т.д. Индивидуальность, свобода воли - лишь иллюзия, возникающая в потоке безличной Материи. Но кто впадает в иллюзию "я" или "свободы воли", если сознание человека и есть сама эта иллюзия? Материя, составляющая его мозг и делающая возможной иллюзию "я", сама по себе свободна от такой иллюзии.
Здесь ничего нельзя изменить.
Можно лишь принять как есть - и понимая, что "я" и "свобода воли" тотально иллюзорны, жить как хочется или как принято. Что материалисты и делают. При этом, можно заниматься аутотренингом, медитациями о Материи - чтоб избавить себя от неврозов. Это и есть "духовная практика".
Особождения нет, так как некому освобождаться - а Материя никогда не была связана.

Адвайта тождественна материализму по практическим следствиям. Человек - это нейрокомпьютер (такая же машина, как простой компьютер, только посложнее). 

Считая "я" чистой, абсолютной иллюзией; начисто отрицая "свободу воли" НЕВОЗМОЖНО найти отличия между человеком и компьютером. Человек оперирует информацией - компьютер оперирует информацией. 

Человек может выдать отрицательный ответ на вводимую информацию, он это отрицание будет подразумевать его сознание=программное обеспечение - носителем которого будет Материя-без-другого (мозг материален).

Компьютер может выдать отрицательный ответ на вводимую информацию, он это отрицание будет подразумевать его программное обеспечение - носителем которого будет Материя-без-другого (жёсткий диск материален).

При этом, Материя-сама-по-себе - не объект. Мы косвенно воспринимаем её проявления через её же проявления.

Адвайта = Материализм.

----------


## Бонец

Temper.

Спасибо за парафраз.

* 
Я ещё раз вынужден повторить: если описывать Всевышний источник как пустоту ("нети-нети"), то он окажется пуст и от самого себя. 
Соответственно, встанет вопрос о пустотных - в данном случае, всевышнего-источника - проявлениях. А где проявления? Где?* 

Известно где: наряду с Сущностью (=Пустотой) описывается Природа, способность к проявлениям. Конкретные проявления описываются как Энергия - и эти проявления могут быть как Дхармакаей, Самбхогакаей и Нирманакаей, так и телом-речью-умом омрачённого существа. 
Если проявляются омрачённые тело-речь-ум - Дхармакая, Самбхогакая и Нирманакая не проявляются. Такой Будда, конечно, омрачён: это и называется "существо".

----------


## Бонец

Temper.

* пожалуйста, познакомьтесь с трудами Нагарджуны, текстом "Введение в мадхъямаку", "Украшение мадхъямаки", тетраллемами и т.п.
Тогда вам будет совершенно понятно, почему О<>Б! И почему Брахман-Атман == Всевышний источник, а Всевышний источник != Дхармакая, так же как и Брахман-Атман != Дхармакая.* 

Всевышний Источник - Дхармакая лишь тогда, когда он узнан.
До узнавания о Дхармакае не приходится говорить. 
Тождество сансары и нирваны есть практическое руководство к узнаванию.

----------


## Бонец

Samadhi Undercover.

*
//А как насчёт Самбхогакаи?

То же самое что и насчет нирманакайи. А что?

//Что касается Дхармакаи: после узнавания Изначального Состояния спонтанная игра Энергии не прекращается. //

вот и отлично. Брахман тоже никуда никогда не девается* 

То, что Будды на уровне Самбхогакаи не тождественны друг другу, признают все. А речь шла о Самбхогакае. Если она никуда не девается - никуда не исчезает и индивидуальность, множественность Будд. 

В Брахмане же - который никуда не девается - любая индивидуальность исчезает. Исключаение делается только для "Всеобщего Я" ("Ишвары") - как для иллюзии, но всё-таки менее иллюзорной, чем иллюзия индивидуальных сознаний.

//Изначальное Совершенство не нуждается в усовершенствовании путём двойственного отбрасывания активности.//

*А кто нуждается? * 

Что нуждается.
Брахман нуждается в полном отбрасывании индивидуальности (иначе постижение не происходит).

//Трикая возникает в момент узнавания Основы.//

*Погодите. Чтобы что то узнать - нужно чтобы оно уже было. А в момент узнавания лишь возникает новое новое имя. А ваше просветление, выходит, заключается в замене слов.*

Это было бы так, если б буддизм учил о Реальности и о Полной Иллюзии. Буддизм учит о _подобии_ иллюзии, но не о полной иллюзорности "я". За чисто иллюзорным "я" не стоит какая-то отдельная от иллюзии, уже готовая Реальность. Энергия проявляется как омрачённое "я" - она же может проявиться как Дхармакая. Дхармакая не существует отдельно от омрачения в уже готовом виде - она возникает как Плод при узнавании Изначального Состояния омрачения и неомрачения.

Изначальное Состояние - ещё не Дхармакая.
Оно ни омрачено, не свободно от омрачений.
Дхармакая свободна от омрачений.

//Поэтому, прежде чем мы сможем говорить о Трикае, должно произойти такое видение.//

*А вопрос в том, чтобы иметь возможность о ней говорить???*

Вопрос в том, что не нужно говорить о Трикае как о Брахмане.

//Если говорят о Будде Основы, говорят и о Будде Плода.//

*Верно! Это все двойственные суждения. Если беленькое, то и черненькое. Если высокое то и низкое. Двойственное суждение! Основа самсары!* 

Как лихо Вы с Триадой-то разделались.
Значит, двойственно введена такая сущность лишняя, как Плод (а заодно и Путь). Была бы лишь "Основа" - так ведь нет.
Двойственность не только в "беленьком" и "чёрненьком", но ещё и в догме: "чтоб ни беленького, ни чёрненького!"
В Воззрении специально акцентируется, что Будда Основы не есть Будда Плода, что мало одной-то Основы неузнанной.

//То, что каждое существо является Буддой Основы, ещё не делает из него Будду Плода. //

*неужели для вас правда все дело в звании * 

Это не звание, это связано с другим проявлением Основы.

Основа по-разному проявляется в потенциальном и в актуальном Будде - хотя ни пустота Основы, ни способность Основы к проявлениям от этого нисколько не страдают.

----------


## Sadhak

///Я ещё раз вынужден повторить: если описывать Брахман как пустоту ("нети-нети"), то он окажется пуст и от самого себя.///
///Происходит или слияние сознаний во "Всеобщем Я" (популярная адвайта) или чистое исчезновение сознания.///

 Слияние сознаний - это только Ваша концепция, к адвайте никакого отношения не имеющая за отсутствием самосущих объектов и событий для такого слияния и тем более самого объекта в котором они бы могли слиться. Теперь про исчезновение. Как Вы себе представляете растворение сознания или пустоту Брахмана? Разве Вы будете присутствовать, чтобы зафиксировать подобное событие как бытие или небытие? Бытие и небытие существуют только как концепции, а не как событие или объект вне ума, поскольку к фантазии ума о "вне-уме" они даже по его правилам применимы и хоть как-то использованы быть просто не могут. Чтобы утверждать небытие, надо быть при этом, откуда же возьмется такой нелепый опыт, если даже нельзя сказать о отсутствии в "этот момент" наблюдателя, чтобы мог его зафиксировать? Это же всегда концепция и фантазия ума о чужом переживании, для самого ума и сознания никакого "небытия" и "пустоты" быть просто не может, понятно о чем я говорю? Как Брахман может быть пуст от себя? Что за чудовищный в своей нелепой концептуальности вопрос? Во-первых, Это на объект, чтобы можно было вообще говорить о наличии аспектов или их отсутствии. Во-вторых само понятие есть-нет, пустота-полнота присутствуют только в виде концепций ума, как же можно к чистой субъективности (тоже понятие ума и его субъектно-объектное разделение) так всерьез применять к Тому, о чем вообще нельзя ничего сказать, что же Там  (где? опять место?) может присутствовать или отсутствовать? Что значит "где Его проявления?". Кого, разве Он их имеет или состоит из них или может быть его нет у них? Это и есть ОН, поскольку можно сказать, что кроме Него и нет ничего, если понимать смысл этой фразы и не смотреть в нее в привычном для ума фокусе. Сновидящее сознание (мне уже самому надоела эта аналогия, но лучшей просто не вижу) состоит из объектов сна, может быть эти снящиеся объекты, люди и события сна являются самим сновидящим сознанием? Может быть они не являются им? И то и другое неверно и верно одновременно, но они просто не существуют, их никогда не было и не могло быть - ничего нет кроме самого сновидящего сознания и понятия "есть-нет" к нему неприменимы, они есть когда уже есть сон и его содержание, где нет самосущих объектов, но есть события. Понятнее стало?

----------


## Бонец

Dorje Dugarov.

*Ребята, займитесь лучше практикой не позволяя сети различных теорий и концепций захватить себя в плен - какими они ни были бы - правильными или не правильными, красивыми или не красивыми - в конце концов они не имеют ни чего общего с настоящим состоянием просветления. Они всего лишь ваши концепции. Палец указывающий на луну - не есть сама луна.
А по поводу веданты и дзогчена - я просто промолчу.* 

Молчать легко. Понять Учение - труднее.
Не вижу ничего йогического и практического в равнодушии к смешению Дхармы с не-Дхармой. Лично я стараюсь всё-таки _понять_ различия, а не фиксировать одни лишь сходства.

----------


## Temper

Бонец,




> Всевышний Источник - Дхармакая лишь тогда, когда он узнан.


И каким же таким образом получается, что судя по одним буддийским источникам на это узнавание уходят миллионы перерождений, а по адвайским и тантрическим/дзогченским источниками -- все, что нужно, это осознать, что все, что ты ищешь, тот, кто ищет и т.п. == "всегда-уже"? При том, что
как вы утверждаете, адвайта=материализм?




> Можно лишь принять как есть - и понимая, что "я" и "свобода воли" тотально иллюзорны, жить как хочется или как принято. Что материалисты и делают. При этом, можно заниматься аутотренингом, медитациями о Материи - чтоб избавить себя от неврозов. Это и есть "духовная практика".


У меня есть хороший знакомый материалист, который на поверку оказывается чистейшей воды океаном мудрости. Верите-нет? И не только по суждениям, но и по действиям, по отношению к окружающим и т.п. Странно, не находите ли?

Как то получается изъян в вашей логике. Как бы получается что эта логика и не имеет отношения к тому, что получается. Вон тысячи двигаются за йогачарами, за адвайта-ведантистами и, как-то, никого не смущает, что это ваше сознание-без-другого не существует.

----------


## Sadhak

///Если Брахман неописуем - зачем тогда все Ваши описания "не ум, не концепция"? Не такой уж Брахман неописуемый, если о нём столько слов здесь произносится. ///

 Эти слова не являются Его описаниями, а лишь отрицаниями, это негативные термины. Если я говорю, что Бонец не стол, не стул, не вода, не зеленый, не то и не это, то разве я не прав? Или может быть я хоть как-то описал Бонца, несмотря, что столько слов произнес по этому поводу?

///Это чистое отрицание "я" противоречит буддизму точно так же, как категорическое утверждение "я".///

 Я не буду в сотый раз писать одно и тоже, см. о "срединности" выше в моих постах. С чем именно Вы там не согласны, какие и почему эти аргументы являются для Вас сомнительными? Если Вы их не оспариваете, то почему пишите одно и тоже?

Про материю все тирады так же пропустил, см. выше.


///Об этом Чоки Нима Римпоче говорил в цитировавшемся интервью Пуньджи: "Есть ли какой-то толк в Абсолютной Истине"? Пуньджи, разумеется, проигнорировал вопрос.
Потому что в воззрении адвайты не может быть никакой практической пользы: Плод уже достигнут, делать больше нечего.///

 Тут Вы совершенно правы в том, что в возрении адвайты нет никакой пользы. Мой учитель так и говорит - "Это самое бесполезное учение". Поиск пользы и смыслов и рождает беспокойство и страдания сансары, их не может быть в полном приятии и покое ума, в отсутствии того, к кому эти концепции относились. Но я искренне рад, что Вы купили книгу, я сам не встречал более "буддийского" адвайтиста, обычно редко используют буддискую лексику и понятия. Но вопрос не был проигнорирован: --- Пуньджа говорит: Абсолютная Истина это всеобщая Истина. И теперь Истина спрашивает Истину: "Какая от этого польза?" Помимо Истины ничего нет. ---

 Про "догматическое отрицание" пропускаю, см. о условной реальности, мираже и плоте выше.

///Об этом, опять-таки, у Чоки Нима Римпоче и Пуньджи был разговор. Если вчистую нет другого - как возможно сострадание? Если на все 100 некому сострадать?///

 Так был блестящий ответ: ---- Я расскажу о сострадании. Сострадание и Истина - это одно и тоже. Если моя рука возьмет с тарелки пищу и оправит в рот, я не скажу:"Дорогая рука, большое тебе спасибо. Ты положила мне в рот еду." Кто кому может сострадать? Только сансара. Только в ней есть разделение. Будда был олицетворенным состраданием. Самим состраданием, которое забыло обо всем. Оно не знает ничего кроме себя. Оно все забыло.----

 ///Эта отождествлённость - не концепция.
Так как ей обладают и коматозники, и эмбрионы в утробе, и глубоко спящие, и не думающие боги бесформенных миров.///

 Концепция это мыль, понятие, идея, некое знание, согласны? Откуда у вышеперечисленных подобное? Откуда тогда у них отождествленность, разве присутствует мысль или знание или фиксируется его отсутствие?
 Все остальное содержание поста комментария уже с моей точки зрения, не требует - это либо повторение, либо ответ уже был, либо то, что я считаю чушью.

----------


## Бонец

Sadhak.

* Слияние сознаний - это только Ваша концепция, к адвайте никакого отношения не имеющая за отсутствием самосущих объектов и событий для такого слияния и тем более самого объекта в котором они бы могли слиться.* 

Под слиянием сознаний я понимаю Сознание-без-другого как меньшую иллюзию по сравнению с сознанием-не-без-другого.

* Теперь про исчезновение. Как Вы себе представляете растворение сознания или пустоту Брахмана? Разве Вы будете присутствовать, чтобы зафиксировать подобное событие как бытие или небытие? * 

КАК МОЖНО УТВЕРЖДАТЬ ОМРАЧЕНИЕ, ЕСЛИ НЕТ НИКОГО, КТО МОГ БЫ ОДНАЖДЫ ЗАФИКСИРОВАТЬ ОМРАЧЕНИЕ?
Что Вы на это скажете, Садхак? 
Нет омрачения? А как тогда проявляется столь нелюбимая Вами множественность?

Материалисты строят на подобном аргументе своё спокойное отношение к смерти: исчезая, сознание не зафиксирует момент своего исчезновения, не встретится со своей смертью. 
Ваш пример ничего не доказывает, кроме того, что сознание не может осознать само себя отсутствующим. 

* Бытие и небытие существуют только как концепции, а не как событие или объект вне ума,* 

Но из этого логически не следует невозможность каких-то событий с умом. Из этого следует только то, что ум таких событий не заметит.

* поскольку к фантазии ума о "вне-уме" они даже по его правилам применимы и хоть как-то использованы быть просто не могут. Чтобы утверждать небытие, надо быть при этом, откуда же возьмется такой нелепый опыт, если даже нельзя сказать о отсутствии в "этот момент" наблюдателя, чтобы мог его зафиксировать?* 

Если сознание не испытает собственное небытие "на вкус", из этого логически не следует неуничтожитмость сознания. Из этого логически следует непостижимость, неописуемость своего небытия для сознания - не более того.

Вам нужны наблюдатели? Просветлённый Брахман на роль наблюдателя аннигиляции омрачённого индивидуального сознания не подойдёт? Почему? Потому что индивидуальное сознание есть проявление Сознания Брахмана, верно? 
И здесь Брахман с неизбежностью оказывается сопричастен омрачению индивидов: это он омрачается ими - и в них.

* Это же всегда концепция и фантазия ума о чужом переживании, для самого ума и сознания никакого "небытия" и "пустоты" быть просто не может, понятно о чем я говорю? * 

Это не доказывает неуничтожимость этого сознания.
Это доказывает только то, что момент своего уничтожения оно не заметит.

* Как Брахман может быть пуст от себя? Что за чудовищный в своей нелепой концептуальности вопрос?* 

Трактуемый как пустота.
А Вы опять заговорили о Брахмане как о сознании - хотя сами же уходили от такого определения (потому что где сознание, там и омрачение).

* Во-первых, Это на объект, чтобы можно было вообще говорить о наличии аспектов или их отсутствии.* 

Вах-вах.
Как же Вы тогда говорите "не объект"? Как же говорите об отсутствии аспекта быть объектом? 

* Во-вторых само понятие есть-нет, пустота-полнота присутствуют только в виде концепций ума, как же можно к чистой субъективности (тоже понятие ума и его субъектно-объектное разделение) так всерьез применять к Тому, о чем вообще нельзя ничего сказать, что же Там  (где? опять место?) может присутствовать или отсутствовать?* 

О! Как же можно всерьёз применять к Тому, о чём вообще ничего нельзя сказать, тезис о его неомрачённости? О "без другого"? 

* Что значит "где Его проявления?". Кого, разве Он их имеет* 

Вы же только что говорили о сознании, о чистой субъективности. Это и есть проявления.

* или состоит из них или может быть его нет у них? Это и есть ОН, поскольку можно сказать, что кроме Него и нет ничего,* 

Вот тут-то - в проявлениях сознания и чистой субъективности - он и оказывается омрачённым, так как больше некому.

* если понимать смысл этой фразы и не смотреть в нее в привычном для ума фокусе. Сновидящее сознание (мне уже самому надоела эта аналогия, но лучшей просто не вижу)* 

Вот видите, Садхак - Вы снова о сознании.
А это вполне конкретное такое проявление Брахмана. И если Сознание без другого, КАК МОЖНО УТВЕРЖДАТЬ ОМРАЧЕНИЕ, ЕСЛИ НЕТ НИКОГО, КТО МОГ БЫ ОДНАЖДЫ ЗАФИКСИРОВАТЬ ОМРАЧЕНИЕ?

* состоит из объектов сна, может быть эти снящиеся объекты, люди и события сна являются самим сновидящим сознанием? Может быть они не являются им? И то и другое неверно и верно одновременно, но они просто не существуют, их никогда не было и не могло быть - ничего нет кроме самого сновидящего сознания и понятия "есть-нет" к нему неприменимы, они есть когда уже есть сон и его содержание, где нет самосущих объектов, но есть события. Понятнее стало?* 

Будда и сравнивал омрачённое состояние, сансару, со сном.
А Пробуждение - заметьте - с пробуждением.
Вы очень хорошо описали Брахман, страдающий в сансаре.  :Stick Out Tongue:  
Ведь Брахман без другого, Садхак. Кому другому могут сниться все эти сны об омрачении, тождественные омрачению, как не Брахману? 

Если он проявляется, конечно, как Сознание.

Сейчас, я думаю, самый момент опять помчаться от Сознания-без-другого (с неизбежностью омрачённого, БОЛЬШЕ НЕЧЕМУ) к бессознательной Материи.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Бонец

Sadhak.

///Если Брахман неописуем - зачем тогда все Ваши описания "не ум, не концепция"? Не такой уж Брахман неописуемый, если о нём столько слов здесь произносится. ///

* Эти слова не являются Его описаниями, а лишь отрицаниями, это негативные термины. Если я говорю, что Бонец не стол, не стул, не вода, не зеленый, не то и не это, то разве я не прав? Или может быть я хоть как-то описал Бонца, несмотря, что столько слов произнес по этому поводу?*

Так Вы _останавливаетесь на половине пути_ в своих отрицаниях. Не хотите отрицать собственную сущность Брахмана: он же не пуст от себя. Не отрицаете, что Брахман без другого. Не отрицаете, что он без омрачений.
Значит, Ваша система допускает позитивные описания.
А в них должна быть логика, как в описаниях Дзогчен (где "заблуждается сам лунный свет" (природы Будды)).

///Это чистое отрицание "я" противоречит буддизму точно так же, как категорическое утверждение "я".///

* Я не буду в сотый раз писать одно и тоже, см. о "срединности" выше в моих постах. С чем именно Вы там не согласны, какие и почему эти аргументы являются для Вас сомнительными? Если Вы их не оспариваете, то почему пишите одно и тоже?* 

Вы сами цитировали Нагарджуну, который говорил, что ни позитивное утверждение атмана ("я"), ни чистое отрицание атмана ("я") не является буддийским воззрением. "Ты не исчезаешь в нирване" - сказано в Ланкааватаре, например.

* Про материю все тирады так же пропустил, см. выше.* 

Да, см. выше.
Или Брахман омрачён (поскольку больше некому) - или что просветлённый Брахман, что безжизненная Материя, всё равно.

///Об этом Чоки Нима Римпоче говорил в цитировавшемся интервью Пуньджи: "Есть ли какой-то толк в Абсолютной Истине"? Пуньджи, разумеется, проигнорировал вопрос.
Потому что в воззрении адвайты не может быть никакой практической пользы: Плод уже достигнут, делать больше нечего.///

* Тут Вы совершенно правы в том, что в возрении адвайты нет никакой пользы. Мой учитель так и говорит - "Это самое бесполезное учение". Поиск пользы и смыслов и рождает беспокойство и страдания сансары, их не может быть в полном приятии и покое ума, в отсутствии того, к кому эти концепции относились. Но я искренне рад, что Вы купили книгу, я сам не встречал более "буддийского" адвайтиста, обычно редко используют буддискую лексику и понятия. Но вопрос не был проигнорирован: --- Пуньджа говорит: Абсолютная Истина это всеобщая Истина. И теперь Истина спрашивает Истину: "Какая от этого польза?" Помимо Истины ничего нет. --- * 

Суть в том, что мы - марионетки этой истины, о чём с определённым адвайтистским эпатажем говорится в "Сознание наносит удар". (Что-то там про программы.)
От нас ничего не зависит, всё в руках Бога (=Материи). 
Поэтому, нет разницы, есть Истина или нет, и что она там спрашивает или говорит - Путь отсутствует на все 100, а не только как концептуальная идея о Пути. Нет разницы, колоться героином или практиковать адвайту: вот я о чём.

* Про "догматическое отрицание" пропускаю, см. о условной реальности, мираже и плоте выше.* 

Отсылаю туда же.

///Об этом, опять-таки, у Чоки Нима Римпоче и Пуньджи был разговор. Если вчистую нет другого - как возможно сострадание? Если на все 100 некому сострадать?///

* Так был блестящий ответ: ---- Я расскажу о сострадании. Сострадание и Истина - это одно и тоже. Если моя рука возьмет с тарелки пищу и оправит в рот, я не скажу:"Дорогая рука, большое тебе спасибо. Ты положила мне в рот еду." Кто кому может сострадать? Только сансара. Только в ней есть разделение. Будда был олицетворенным состраданием. Самим состраданием, которое забыло обо всем. Оно не знает ничего кроме себя. Оно все забыло.----*

Это не блестящий ответ, а приравнивание заботы о себе - эгоцентрической установки - к Состраданию. Разумеется, такое густое неведение исключало какой-либо содержательный диалог между Чоки Нима Римпоче и его посетителем. 

О чём можно говорить, когда описывается сознание, в заботе о себе забывшее всё, как духовный идеал?

Беседа Ламы с посетителем всё более напоминала беседу психиатра с пациентом: доброжелательные улыбки, похлопывания по плечу и т.д. В конце-концов, Ламе не оставалось больше ничего, как просто улыбаться.

(Если Сострадание и Истина одно и то же (в значении "без другого"), то Омрачение и Истина тоже одно и то же, т.к. сострадают омрачённым. Омрачённая Истина сострадает самой себе, бедной-несчастной.)

 ///Эта отождествлённость - не концепция.
Так как ей обладают и коматозники, и эмбрионы в утробе, и глубоко спящие, и не думающие боги бесформенных миров.///

* Концепция это мыль, понятие, идея, некое знание, согласны? Откуда у вышеперечисленных подобное? Откуда тогда у них отождествленность, разве присутствует мысль или знание или фиксируется его отсутствие?* 

Это проблема не моя, а Ваша - так как именно Вы приравниваете концепции к омрачениям. Для меня омрачение не концепция, и проблем, соответственно, никаких.

* Все остальное содержание поста комментария уже с моей точки зрения, не требует - это либо повторение, либо ответ уже был, либо то, что я считаю чушью.* 

У Вас ответ всегда уже где-то "был", вот только где - никто не знает. Ни в цитированной книге интервью Пуньджи, ни в этом треде его невозможно отыскать.

----------


## Бонец

Samadhi Undercover.

//Нет, не всё хорошо, дорогой.
Потому что в адвайте не будет никакого Шакьямуни, который бы так проявлялся.//

*я не очень понял: как "так" и почему "не будет"*

Потому что Шакьямуни не мог бы учить Тантре через измерение Самбхогакаи после своей паринирваны. 
А он учил. После паринирваны.
Точно так же, Тапихрица после паринирваны никак не смог бы появиться перед держателем линии Бон. А он появился.

Это не согласуется с полной утратой индивидуальности в адвайте, когда остаётся только Брахман.

// Шакьямуни исчезнет как чистая иллюзия, на все 100, при достижении полного Пробуждения. //

*принц Шакьямуни действительно исчез: как привязанность отождествления в момент просветления и как остаточная карма после паранирваны. Где он? Нет его.* 

Он (я не про привязанность и не про карму, а про Трикаю Шакьямуни) - в йидаме, с которым практик объединяется. 

//Происходит или слияние сознаний во "Всеобщем Я" (популярная адвайта) или чистое исчезновение сознания.//

*я могу только удивляться сколько вы будете игнорировать любые пояснения некорректности вашего толкования "слияния" и "исчезновения"*

Я тоже много чему удивляюсь.
Утверждениям, что Шакьямуни исчез после паринирваны, например. Как же исчез, когда у него Три Тела? 
Как же исчез, если он стал полностью Пробуждённым задолго до появления в нашем мире - и просто проявлял здесь упайя?
Уже после своей паринирваны?

//Дхармакая, трактуемая как Брахман, с самого начала якобы  
присутствует как нечто узнанное. //

*Вот еще здрасьте?! Это у кого так? * 

У Вас.
Ведь Вы не признате ровным счётом никакой разницы между Буддой Основы (ИС: тело-речь-ум) и Плода (ИС: Трикая). 
Значит, с самого начала присутствует узнанная Дхармакая.

//Наряду с Буддой Основы не выделяется Будда Плода. //

*А зачем плодить сущности без нужды, действительно? Если ученик не в состоянии отложить свое отождествление с линейностью и причиной-следствием, то гуру ему с удовольствием пропишет ему какую-нибудь очистительную практику лет на 10-15, прежде чем за атман-брахман разговоры разговаривать.* 

Прежде чем отбрасывать Учение, нужно превзойти Учителя.
У меня нет реализации автора Триады Основа-Путь-Плод.

//Дхармакая же в буддийском понимании означает само узнавание, которого раньше не было.//

*Это вы сами придумали?*

Нет, не сам. Об этом хорошо писал, к примеру, Геше Джампа Тинлей в комментарии на садхану Ямандаги: хоть Будда и существо одинаково пусты, эта пустота ещё не Дхармакая.
Это много где написано.
В книге не признаваемого Вами за авторитет Лопон Тензин Намдака, например.

//Будда Основы не означает Будду Плода (см. у Лонгченпы).//

*Спасибо, я уже посмотрел и даже ответил на эту тему*

Не удивляюсь, что Лонгченпа Вас не впечатлил.
Вам уже и триады Дзогчен не нравятся.
Осталось Три Завета Гарабоа Дордже в пользу адвайты оспорить: зачем нужно было вводить дополнительные сущности, если всё и так уже тип-топ.

//Отличие буддизма от адвайты в том, что при узнавании Изначального Состояния тело, речь и ум омрачённого существа обнаруживаются как Нирманакая, Самбхогакая и Дхармакая Будды Плода - а не просто исчезают на все 100, как полная иллюзия, в уже якобы присутствовавшей до того Дхармакае. //

*А кто вам сказал, что в адвайте исчезают на 100 процентов? Вранье. Точно так же как в буддизме далеко не каждый мастер обязателно растворяет кармическое тело в пхове или радужном теле.*

Есть, конечно, смягчённая адвайта Мадхавы, и возможность временно задержаться под патронажем иллюзорного Ишвары у Шанкары - но речь-то о паринирване. 
При чём здесь кармическое тело? Речь о Трёх Телах.

В адвайте, достигнув полного Особождения, Тапихрица никак не смог бы потом проявиться и учить духовного наследника.
Шакьямуни никак не смог бы учить в измерении Самбхогакаи после своей паринирваны Тантре, Падмасамбхава не смог бы учить тертонов, Чогьял Намкай Норбу Римпоче никак не смог бы получать во сне Учения от своего - достигшего полного Пробуждения - Учителя.

* в реализации адвайты твое тело-личность обнаруживаются как атман не отличный от брахмана. И все. Будет или не будет растворение от йога не зависит и на тот момент уже и не важно.* 

Да.
Но после смерти дживанмукты - что? 
Рамана не приходит наставлять Рамеша.   
Индивидуальность (в отличие от "ты не исчезаешь в Нирване" Ланкаватара-сутры) полностью исчезает в пользу Брахмана-без-другого.

//Дхармакая не предшествует узнаванию Изначального Состояния, она есть само узнавание.//

*давайте сочинять* 

Давайте читать книги по Дхарме.

Если Вы уже обладаете Дхармакаей - проявите присущие ей способности. Прочитайте, например, мысли всех живых существ. Не получается? Так как же Вы уже обладаете Дхармакаей?

----------


## Eternal Jew

Дорогие друзья!

Ваша дискуссия (со стороны, конечно), доставляет истинное наслаждение настоящим любителям "буддологических" диспутов. Искренне прошу  - продолжайте, пожалуйста, в том же духе! 

А модераторам даже можно закрыть глаза на некоторый крен в сторону пропаганды взглядов *НЕбуддийского учения адвайты* и нарушение правил форума:

*- Представители других религий и учений должны придерживаться правил, принятых на Буддийском форуме. Если вы пришли на форум с искренним интересом узнать о Дхарме, четко сформулируйте и напишите свой вопрос. Для конструктивного и продуктивного диалога желательно знать основы Учения и терминологии. 

- Не допускаются оскорбительные и неуважительные высказывания по отношению к Будде, Дхарме и Сангхе.

- Не допускается критика Наставников и Учителей Дхармы. 

- На форуме не принят межконфессиональный диалог, направленный на конфронтацию между религиями. Цитирование источников, относящихся к другим вероучениям в пропагандистских целях, а также ссылки на небуддийские религиозные сайты будут рассматриваться как миссионерская деятельность. Подобные сообщения будут удаляться.*  

... т.к. данная полемика крайне поучительна для всех (принципиально не участвующих в ней!) участников "БФ" - с позиции взращивания собственной бодхичитты или, выражаясь обыденным языком, - сострадания ко всем живым существам... Можно лишь искренне позавидовать вашему упорству, наличию массы свободного времени и огромному уважению собственной точки зрения... Я уверен, что вашему умению вести диспут позавидовали бы выдающиеся Учителя древности (о, как все просто и наивно было в их общении!):




> Недалеко от пещеры Миларэпы жил ученый тибетский монах, который считал себя очень мудрым. Он думал, будто ничто не устоит перед его интеллектом, но, странное дело, все шли за наставлениями не к нему, а к Миларэпе, который никогда ничему не учился. Монаха обуяла зависть, и он отправился к Миларэпе, чтобы вызвать его на диспут. Собираясь изобличить его парой неопровержимых доводов, он спросил: 
> - Материально ли пространство? 
> - Материально, ответил Миларэпа. 
> Монах подумал: "Вот я и выставил его полным дураком!"? и приготовился к дальнейшей дискуссии в таком же духе, как вдруг Миларэпа поднял палку и постучал ею по пустому пространству, как по барабану. Тогда монах спросил: 
> - Скала материальна или нематериальна? 
> Миларэпа же в ответ просунул руку сквозь скалу. Изумленный монах стал его учеником. 
> 
> _Намкай Норбу Ринпоче. Кристалл и Путь Cвета. - С.-Пб.: Сангелинг, 1998._


Да и вообще - и зачем(?!) только после изложения этой истории в своей книге Ринпоче делает заключение:




> "Интеллект - ценное орудие, но он не может охватить всей полноты нашего бытия. По сути, он может быть препятствием, мешающим нам получить доступ к самым глубинным пластам собственной природы".


?  :Smilie: 

Сарва мангалам!

Eternal Jew

----------


## Бонец

Здравствуйте, Temper.

*И каким же таким образом получается, что судя по одним буддийским источникам на это узнавание уходят миллионы перерождений, а по адвайским и тантрическим/дзогченским источниками -- все, что нужно, это осознать, что все, что ты ищешь, тот, кто ищет и т.п. == "всегда-уже"? При том, что
как вы утверждаете, адвайта=материализм?*

Если отказаться трактовать Брахман как сознание - да, адвайта превратится в материализм. Если же трактовать Брахман как сознание - ни что-то иное, как Брахман, окажется омрачённым. Таков тупик монизма: куда не кинь, всюду клин.

Что касается буддизма, на более-менее успешные попытки осознать сверх-простое действительно уходит множество "перерождений". Ничего удивительного.

*У меня есть хороший знакомый материалист, который на поверку оказывается чистейшей воды океаном мудрости. Верите-нет? И не только по суждениям, но и по действиям, по отношению к окружающим и т.п. Странно, не находите ли?*

Ничего странного.
Обладать правильным Воззрением ещё не означает претворить его в практику, а не обладать правильным Воззрением ещё не означает не иметь благих заслуг.

*Как то получается изъян в вашей логике.* 

Это не логика, это быт.

*Как бы получается что эта логика и не имеет отношения к тому, что получается.* 

Если претворить Воззрение на практике - всё встанет на свои места. Да, это лично меня касается (не вижу никаких противоречий в том, что тиртхики превосходят меня добродетелями: я всего лишь человек, и мои недостатки не являются недостатками плохо практикуемого мной Учения).

*Вон тысячи двигаются за йогачарами, за адвайта-ведантистами и, как-то, никого не смущает, что это ваше сознание-без-другого не существует.* 

В йогачаре нет сознания-без-другого...
Кунжи индивидуально. Эпизоды еретических отклонений в истории буддизма не отражают суть доктрины, иначе и Девадатту нужно считать буддийским философом со всеми вытекающими следствиями.

Пусть тысячи двигаются за адвайтистами - мне-то что?
Это ничего не изменит в подлинном Учении: оно достаточно ясно изложено в книгах и наставлениях Учителей, чтоб не приравнивать к нему адвайту.

----------


## Бонец

Eternal Jew.

Ваш пример с Миларепой очень кстати: если кто-то утверждает, что он изначально обладает Дхармакаей, так пусть сразу и проявит своейственные ей свободы (чтение мыслей всех живых существ и прочее).

Когда Миларепа - до того, как его направили к Марпе - изучал Дзогчен, он тоже приравнял Будду Основы к Будде Плода: просто расслабился (не в том значении) и ничего не делал.

Лама-дзогченпа отправил его к Марпе, т.к. Дзогчен тогда был Миларепе недоступен. Очень поучительная история.

----------


## Sadhak

Бонец, до свидания. Беседа могла бы иметь продолжение, если бы я видел Вашу способность понять о чем именно все же идет речь или хотя бы хоть какую-то искреннюю попытку вообще это сделать. К тому же Ваша интерпритация диалога Пуньджи и Чоки Ньима Ринпоче меня добила. Беседа все больше напоминает (или даже была такой с самого начала, но у меня явно были ожидания на Ваш счет  :Smilie: ) такой чрезвычайно "полезный" обмен мнениями в стиле некоторых одиозных персонажей Кураевского форума, а зачем тут так повторяться? Если есть желание всласть позлиться, то можно легко найти собеседников там и реализовать это желание. Останемся каждый при своем мнении, но искренне советовал бы такими аргументами производить впечатление только на людей не знакомых с адвайтой или имеющих о ней очень неглубокое представление, подобно обычной практике уважаемого дьякона, что определенно вызывает аплодисменты, одобрение и триумф по поводу столь блестящего опровержения буддийской философии у своей аудитории. Будет другая тема или вопрос, то конечно с удовольствием приму участие, но объяснять Вам свое понимание адвайты, пожалуй будут уже другие энтузиасты  :Smilie: . За этим прощаюсь, удачи. Пусть у Вас все же что-то получится  :Smilie: .

----------


## Eternal Jew

Здравствуйте, Бонец!

... Я как обычно, стараюсь общаться при помощи небольших историй (так как своего ничего в голове нет, то что поделаешь  :Smilie:  ...Так вот, еще одна маленькая невыдуманная история.

Проводили мы в сангхе занятия с новичками, пришедшими получать видеопередачу от Намкая Норбу. Три дня подряд, ибо стараемся относиться к этому делу с отдачей  :Smilie: , ответственно, насколько это можно...

Приходит представитель славного племени адвайтистов (не первый, не последний, мы их всех принимаем  :Smilie:  )... Тоже на занятия, тоже Передачу получать... А что? - человек, может быть, абсолютно искренне хочет ее получить и практиковать! А ганчи общины, как Вы, наверное, знаете, должны ему в этом всячески содействовать - практику объяснить, визуализации, дыхание и т.п. 

... Провожу занятие, периодически употребляю слово "практика". Вижу, молодой человек приходит в некое замешательство и просит термин этот ему разъяснить. Я, как уж могу  :Smilie: , поясняю поподробнее... И тут его осенило: "А-а, - говорит, - так это ПСИХОФИЗИЧЕСКАЯ ТЕХНИКА!"

Короче говоря, вот тут для него все на свое место и встало - УМ НАШЕЛ ПРИВЫЧНУЮ ОПОРУ!

Словом, Передачу он получил, да только потом... как обычно - исчез, вернее - пару раз пришел... и всё (ну, мы люди привычные - с "адвайтой" всегда так... или почти всегда было - получат передачу и исчезают. Куда? Наверное - "психофизическими техниками" дальше заниматься). А жаль - толковый и разумный молодой человек.

К чему я это все рассказал? Дело в том, что опыт показывает, что с тем, для кого ВСЁ - "одна сверкающая адвайта" (пардон за возможно неточную цитату, послужившую началом данного обсуждения) договориться невозможно - представления, поверьте мне, абсолютно другие... 

Да и зачем?! Намкай Норбу относит таких в "Драгоценном сосуде" (сейчас народ закричит: "дайте ссылку"  :Smilie:  к людям с небуддийским воззрениям... И тогда какой смысл в дискуссии? - См. опять же указанный лит.источник у ННР - "Совет хранить Дзогпа Ченпо в тайне"...

Всегда Ваш,

Eternal Jew

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Дорогой Бонец



> Молчать легко. Понять Учение - труднее.
> Не вижу ничего йогического и практического в равнодушии к смешению Дхармы с не-Дхармой. Лично я стараюсь всё-таки _понять_ различия, а не фиксировать одни лишь сходства.


просто сошлюсь на Будду Шакьямуни - "я предпочитаю промолчать когда люди пытаются спрашивать меня - о существовании и не существовании, о конечности и бесконечности. Пусть лучше они думают что я ни чего не знаю в этих вопросах чем попасться в сети узких взглядов, которые не имеют отношения к моей Дхарме". 
- Аггивакча Сутра, Алагаддупама Сутра,Самьюта-Никая, Самьюктагама т.99.
Искренне Ваш
Доржо

----------


## Eternal Jew

Правильно, Дордже!

Будда просто отмалчивался  :Smilie: 
А зачем ему было дискутировать на эту тему?

Действительно - ЗАЧЕМ?!  :Smilie:

----------


## kirava

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Eternal Jew_ 
> *Правильно, Дордже!
> 
> Будда просто отмалчивался 
> А зачем ему было дискутировать на эту тему?
> 
> Действительно - ЗАЧЕМ?! *


В тех случаях люди спрашивали как устроен мир, типа явлеятся ли я и тело одно или нет и т.д. 

 А насчет других путей:
«11. Мнящие суть в несути и видящие несуть в сути,
Они никогда не достигнут сути, ибо их удел – ложные намерения.
12. Принимающие суть за суть и несуть за несуть,
Они достигнут сути, ибо их удел – истинные намерения»
Дхаммапада.

А в том, что человек знает разницу между адвайтой и Дзогчен и может её показать  - нет ничего плохого.

----------


## Sadhak

///А в том, что человек знает разницу между адвайтой и Дзогчен и может её показать - нет ничего плохого.///

 Думаю ее не надо и показывать, она и так есть. Если кто-то назовет вилку ложкой, то вызовет только недоумение и вопрос по адекватному восприятию обоих. Разговор шел не о тождественности плотов, а о тождественности места высадки, хотя разоблачал именно первое при том, просто непонятно где он от меня такое услышал. Теперь про "может показать" - я прекратил с ним обсуждение именно потому, что не мог обсуждать бесконечно одно и тоже, мои доводы просто не доходят, раз человек их игнорирует, никак их не оспаривает, повторяя свой исходный тезис снова и снова. Если кто-нибудь еще кроме него захочет прояснить те моменты в моих постах, что показались ему неясными или напротив, какие-то аргументы у моего оппонента очень четкими и убедительными, я постараюсь ответить на эти вопросы в меру своих способностей и собственного понимания. Можно процитировать слова Бонца еще раз и я буду отталкиваться от них, ему же я быть полезен уже не смогу, сорри.

 Eternal Jew, как я понял Игоря Берхина, практиковать дзогчен, получать инициацию и реализовывать плоды этого учения, могут не только "чистые" буддисты, но и христиане, индуисты и так далее... Я читал это где-то здесь на форуме.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

мда....
Да действительно, практиковать  Дзогчен могут все - даж атеисты (и скорее всего больше всего они). Почему - потому что Дзогчен не как какое то Учение, а как "истиное" состояние всех чувствующих существ - понятно присуще всем и не может быть как либо отторгнуто от них (от их природы). Вообще это также относится к слову буддизм - природа Будды. Любой христианин. мусульманин. иудей - да кто бы то ни было - может спокойно быть буддистом (и серьезно его практиковать). Потому как буддизм - не есть плод отдельной культуры (хотя зародился в рамках инд. культуры), а есть следствие (и причина) самой природы чувствующих существ и здесь исчезают все причины и следствия ибо все они суть Дхармы - которые изначально пусты и чисты - все существа изначально Будды и Всецелосовершенны (т.е. Самантабхадры - а это и есть "плод" и "начало" Дзогчена).

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

немного запутано, но главная суть надеюсь не потерянна 
Буддизм с самого начала есть Дзогчен (вникните внимательно в Сутры).
И это же есть природа всех существ, след. все могут быть последователями Дзогчена - равно как и Буддизма. 
Все, даже те же самые ведантисты.

----------


## Eternal Jew

Уважаемый kirava!

Прошу извинения и спасибо за поправку - это все мое отсутствие ясности  :Smilie: ... Мои слова 



> Будда просто отмалчивался 
> А зачем ему было дискутировать на эту тему?


естественно, были предназначены для другой темы... и Вы правильно пишете, что:



> В тех случаях люди спрашивали как устроен мир, типа явлеятся ли я и тело одно или нет и т.д.


- конечно же, это должно было пойти в оживленную  :Smilie:  дискуссию на тему "Рождение и смерть Вселенной". Еще раз спасибо за поправку и извиняюсь за невольную ошибку!
А по поводу Ваших слов:



> А в том, что человек знает разницу между адвайтой и Дзогчен и может её показать - нет ничего плохого.


- я целиком с Вами согласен; это очень ценное качество - отличать буддийское воззрение от небуддийского...

Уважаемый Sadhak!



> ... как я понял Игоря Берхина, практиковать дзогчен, получать инициацию и реализовывать плоды этого учения, могут не только "чистые" буддисты, но и христиане, индуисты и так далее... Я читал это где-то здесь на форуме.


Это хорошо!  :Smilie:  Да это не только у Берхина  :Smilie:  есть. Можно при желании и первоисточник процитировать:




> * ... Но знание Дзогчен не может быть ограничено различными буддийскими традициями и учением Бон, так как оно может родиться в любом человеке, будь он индуистом, христианином, мусульманином и т.д., будь он материалистом или полным атеистом. И это потому, что Дзогчен - просто состояние, которое заставляет развиваться сознание индивидуума. Все различные виды религий, философий, обществ, народов могут найти в нем место. 
> 
> Человек любой религиозной или социальной принадлежности, который практикует Дзогчен, - есть дзогченпа, что не обязывает его изменить свою принадлежность и становиться последователем Дзогчена.*  
> 
> Почему? Потому что истинное состояние знания Дзогчен не признает никаких ограничений и не дает впасть в сектантство. Тот, кто следует этому пути, не обусловливаясь установленными ограничениями в поведении, направляется к принципу самоосвобождения. 
> ... Некоторые думают: «Если цель - в практике, то нашей религии нам достаточно. Зачем искать что-то еще?». Но сам факт разграничения религий, установления различий между «своей» религией и «чужой» уже означает , что что-то не так. Единственная цель религий заключается в принесении блага всем существам, а не в создании ограничений и разделений между индивидуумами и между народами. Сектантство, которое даже в мирском контексте считается признаком эгоизма и узкого мышления, дискредитирует религии. 
> Другие говорят: «Если мы не верим в нашу религию, то как мы можем поверить в другую?». Исследование глубоких причин, которые заставляют нас верить или не верить в какую-либо религию, доказывает, что мы способны рассуждать свободно и независимо. 
> Обычно говорят, что принимать какую-либо религию - означает действовать «на основе истинного распознавания». Но решение не верить ни в какую другую религию по той причине, что не веришь в свою собственную, говорит лишь о крайней узости ума. Почему наша собственная религия должна быть «лучшей»? Только неведение и привязанности могут создавать подобное отношение. Образ мышления такого типа индивидуумов очевидно противоречив, он может измениться только тогда, когда они освободятся от своего сектантства. 
> Но в Дзогчен теоретическое знание недостаточно и значительно отличается от реального опыта собственного состояния. Это различие можно сравнить с тем, которое существует для изголодавшегося человека между воображаемой пищей и реальной едой. 
> ...


(только что украдено мною с форума дзогченовского сайта "ЗЕРКАЛО")  :Smilie:  на http://rdzogschen.fastbb.ru/re.pl?3-...0-1086864828-0

Всегда Ваш,

Eternal Jew

----------


## Бонец

Садхак, если Вы не можете аргументировать свою позицию - то кто же виноват? Могу ещё раз повторить: адвайта есть метания между омрачённым Брахманом (если определять его как Сознание) и безжизненной субстанцией, неотличимой от Материи (если определять как безличностную Тотальность).

Чтоб не возникало вопросов, откуда я взял ТАКУЮ адвайту, процитирую Махарши:

"Так как Атман реален, ибо охватывает всё, то не оставляет места для включающих двойственность вопросов о Его реальности и нереальности. Поэтому Его и называют отличным от реального и нереального".

Это реальность Материи атеистичной физики: она не имеет относительно себя каких-то гипотез, и нельзя говорить об омрачённости Материи, хотя она ОХВАТЫВАЕТ ВСЁ.
С другой же стороны - человек в такой системе не отличается ни от компьютера, ни от статуи (что было здесь доказано).

Поэтому, адвайтисты на этом никогда не останавливаются, и вопреки абсурдности такого шага, тут же вводят Сознание.

Махарши продолжает:
"Точно так же, хотя Он есть Сознание, но поскольку ему нечего узнавать или некому делать себя известным, то говорят, что Он отличен от сознающего и несознающего".

Если нечего сознавать (даже себя) - то о каком "сознании" может идти речь? Мы снова возвращаемся к безжизненной Материи. Если же всё-таки сознание: ТО КТО ОСОЗНАЁТ НЕВЕДЕНИЕ КАК НЕВЕДЕНИЕ; ТОЧНЕЕ, КТО ПРОЯВЛЯЕТ НЕДОСТАТОЧНОСТЬ ОСОЗНАВАНИЯ, ИМЕНУЕМОЕ НЕВЕДЕНИЕМ?
Кроме Сознания ничего нет: поэтому, раз вводится неведение, именно Сознание его и демонстрирует.    

Здесь опять происходит откат к тому, что Сознание-де - никакое не сознание, а безличностная тотальность... см. выше.

Вся адвайта предстаёт метаниями между двумя неизбежными логическими выводами: или Абсолют неотличим от безжизненной Материи (иллюзорность индивида и отсутствие свободы воли сохраняется) или Абсолют оказывается причастен омрачению (илюзорность индивида и отсутствие свободы воли сохраняется: Балсекар остался бы доволен).

Махарши продолжает:
"Сат-Чит-Ананда показывает, что Высочайшее это не асат (отличающееся от Бытия), не ачит (отличающееся от Сознания) и не анананда (отличное от Блаженства), и так как мы пребываем в феноменальном мире, то говорим об Атмане как Сат-Чит-Ананде".

Именно поэтому, Высочайшее не анавидья, не амайя - Высочайшее не отлично от омрачения (так как не ачит). Оно может быть Основой, но недостаточно как Плод: поскольку омрачение ещё не исключается.

Адвайта - не Дхарма.
До свидания.

----------


## Бонец

Здравствуйте, Eternal Jew.

* Да и зачем?! Намкай Норбу относит таких в "Драгоценном сосуде" (сейчас народ закричит: "дайте ссылку"  к людям с небуддийским воззрениям... И тогда какой смысл в дискуссии? - См. опять же указанный лит.источник у ННР - "Совет хранить Дзогпа Ченпо в тайне"...* 

Мне совершенно ясно, что 34-я страница "Драгоценного сосуда" подразумевает адвайту (и Шанкары, и Мадхавы), но о том, что у Будд один и тот же, без другого, Ум, приходится слышать и в Общине. Причём, это воззрение навязывается (договорённость о беседе по темам СМС в кругу конкретных лиц, если она покажется Вам нужной, лучше обсудить мылом.)

Может быть, акцентирование различий не совсем бессмысленно?

----------


## Бонец

Dorje Dugarov.

* Любой христианин. мусульманин. иудей - да кто бы то ни было - может спокойно быть буддистом (и серьезно его практиковать).* 

А как же Воззрение?

Все эти люди могут быть буддистами, восприняв Библию или Коран как аллегорию Учения; могут выполнять функции священников или имамов (практикуя втайне) - если это служит благу других. Но христианство, иудаизм и ислам в их обычной интерпретации никак не являются Воззрением. Раввины и имамы не обладают характеристиками Лам. Трикая не является реализованной последователями этих религий.

Всё-таки Дхарма есть объект Прибежища.

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Dorje Dugarov_ 
> *Буддизм с самого начала есть Дзогчен (вникните внимательно в Сутры).*


Да, кстати, абсолютно согласен. И это надо довольно круто реализовать самосовершенство, чтобы иметь поведение, которое описано в сутрах. Прямо жизненные примеры поведения, рождающегося из полного понимания.




> И это же есть природа всех существ, след. все могут быть последователями Дзогчена - равно как и Буддизма. 
> Все, даже те же самые ведантисты. [/B]


Это правда, если интересоваться, как вы, Dorje Dugarov, пониманием. Проникновением в истину. А если интересоваться разделением мыслей на то и это - то и получатся заклинания типа "наше учение - ваше учение, наше самое нашенское" и т.д.
Я вобщем даже понимаю откуда это берется - уму хочется получить стабильность/постоянство в суждениях. Найти "самую правильную мысль", с которой его никто никогда не собъет. То есть мотив - страх и неведение(как относительное, так и вместерожденное). Все эти желания рассудка как понятны, так и недостижимы. А мы тут принимаем участие в ритуальных плясках интеллекта за компанию  :Smilie: 
Кто ему отделит прибежище в дхарме от цепляния за дхарму? Да никто, само развалится  :Smilie:

----------


## Бонец

Dorje Dugarov.

*немного запутано, но главная суть надеюсь не потерянна 
Буддизм с самого начала есть Дзогчен (вникните внимательно в Сутры). И это же есть природа всех существ, след. все могут быть последователями Дзогчена - равно как и Буддизма. 
Все, даже те же самые ведантисты.* 

Обладать Природой Будды - не то же самое, что быть последователем Дзогчен. 
Будда Основы - не Будда Пути (и не Будда Плода).

Конечно, ведантист может придти к Учению. Адвайта, демонстрируя свои противоречия, напрямую подводит своего адепта к принятию буддизма. Мирские колесницы (адвайта, христианство) могут быть подготовкой к сверх-мирским, освобождающим.

----------


## Бонец

Если говорить о Будде, он не будет ни буддистом, ни адвайтистом. Но когда в мире появляется новый Будда, он не проповедует учение, несовместимое с Учением другого Будды. Я не верю в то, что Будды современности игнорируют буддизм как религию. Будды наших дней заботятся о современном буддизме, поддерживая существование Учения изнутри. 

Пока буддизм не исчез, Буддам не имеет смысла приходить как не-буддийским Учителям, проявляя себя вне традиции.

----------


## Temper

Касательно молчания -- Геше Тинлей не однократно повторял (и, надеюсь, будет повторять), что изучать дхарму нужно, разбираться в ней тоже нужно, понимать ее. ПОНИМАТЬ! Потому что не возможно практиковать то, чего не понимаешь. А говорить, что, мол, Будда ответил молчанием... так ведь он ответил конкретному человеку с конкретным состоянием ума и ответил с определенной реализации своего ума. А вам не задавать таких вопросов или не придавать им значения, означает показывать самим себе, что вы просто не понимаете их важность и необходимость. Вы же не тибетский крестьянин, который бормочет омманипадмехум. Задействуйте свой интеллект, дабы разобраться в преимуществах Дхарма -- этим вы только укрепите свою веру!

Бонец,




> Вся адвайта предстаёт метаниями между двумя неизбежными логическими выводами: или Абсолют неотличим от безжизненной Материи (иллюзорность индивида и отсутствие свободы воли сохраняется) или Абсолют оказывается причастен омрачению (илюзорность индивида и отсутствие свободы воли сохраняется: Балсекар остался бы доволен).


Прокомментируйте, пожалуйста, подробнее вопрос о свободе воли (т.н. волеизъявлении) с точки зрения буддизма и с точки зрения адвайты. Спасибо.

----------


## Бонец

Temper.

* Прокомментируйте, пожалуйста, подробнее вопрос о свободе воли (т.н. волеизъявлении) с точки зрения буддизма и с точки зрения адвайты. Спасибо.* 

С точки зрения буддизма - 3-я Благородная Истина.

Если бы всё было конструируемым, Освобождение было бы невозможно. Но поскольку есть неконструируемое, можно достичь Освобождения. 
Конструируемое - санскрита - есть дхармы сансары. К ним, обусловленным дхармам (включающим в себя волевые импульсы 4-й скандхи) не сводится всё вообще.
(см. Палийский Канон, Удана: могу процитировать по сборнику "Слово Будды").
Помимо обусловленного есть необусловленное. Оно даёт возможность вторгаться в процесс причинности на стадии созревания, и направлять процесс причинности в ту или иную сторону - вплоть до затухания всех конструируемых дхарм.

Будда говорил не только то, то нельзя утверждать "я" - но и то, что нельзя "я" отрицать (здесь, в форумах Тхеравады, Ассаджи часто напоминает об этом фрагменте Канона). Нагарджуна, цитировавшийся Садхаком, повторил эти слова Будды. Поэтому, нельзя не только утверждать, что есть кто-то конкретный с явно выраженной - "вот она!" - свободой воли. _Нельзя так же утверждать, что нет никого, кто обладал бы свободой что-либо изменять._

Применение "свободы воли" (я не о 4-й скандхе) - это, в частности, возможность практиковать Путь. Чем больше практики, тем больше свободы (вплоть до Освобождения от конструируемой, сансарной причинности).
Чем меньше практики - тем меньше свободы, тем больше кармического автоматизма.

----------


## Бонец

Теперь о "свободе воли" в адвайте.
Слово неподражаемому Рамане Махарши:

Вопрос: 
Я могу понять, что главные события человеческой жизни, такие, как место рождения, национальность, семья, карьера или профессия, брак, смерть и т.д. обусловлены его кармой, но предпределены ли все детали жизни, вплоть до самых мелочей? Вот я кладу этот веер на пол. Возможно ли, чтобы уже заранее было решено, что в такой-то день и такой-то час я сделаю определённое движение и положу его сюда?

Ответ Махарши:
Конечно. Всё, что это тело должно сделать, и все переживания, через которые оно должно пройти, уже предрешены в самом начале его существования.
("Будь тем, кто ты есть!" стр. 295.)

Для того, чтобы наглядно продемонстрировать отличия адвайты и буддизма, процитирую наставления Будды Шакьямуни своему сыну о телесном поведении:

http://buddhist.ru/modules/wfsection...p?articleid=28
Мадджхима Никая 61 Амбалаттхикарахуловада сутта
Советы Рахуле в Амбалаттхике

"КОГДА ТЫ ХОЧЕШЬ ВЫПОЛНИТЬ телесное действие, тебе нужно рефлексировать: "Это телесное действие, которое я хочу выполнить – причинит ли оно вред мне самому, вред другим, или и мне, и другим? Может, это неумелое телесное действие, с болезненными последствиями, болезненными результатами?" Если, после рефлексии, ты знаешь, что оно причинило бы вред тебе самому, вред другим, или и тебе, и другим; что это было бы неумелое телесное действие с болезненными последствиями, болезненными результатами, то любое такое телесное действие СОВЕРШЕННО НЕ ПОДОБАЕТ ТЕБЕ. Но если после рефлексии ты знаешь, что оно не причинит вреда ... что это было бы умелое телесное действие со счастливыми последствиями, счастливыми результатами, то ЛЮБОЕ ТАКОЕ ТЕЛЕСНОЕ ДЕЙСТВИЕ ПОДОБАЕТ ТЕБЕ.
Когда ты выполняешь телесное действие, тебе нужно рефлексировать: "Это телесное действие, которое я выполняю, – причиняет ли оно вред мне самому, вред другим, или и мне, и другим? Может, это неумелое телесное действие, с болезненными последствиями, болезненными результатами?" Если, после рефлексии, ты знаешь, что оно причиняет вред тебе самому, вред другим, или и тебе, и другим; ... ТО ТЕБЕ НУЖНО ОТКАЗАТЬСЯ ОТ НЕГО. Но если после рефлексии ты знаешь, что оно не причиняет вреда ... ТО ТЫ МОЖЕШЬ ПРОДОЛЖАТЬ ЕГО."

В адвайте нет такой свободы: невозможно отказаться от какого-либо действия, если оно предначертано, или осуществить какое-то действие как подобающее, если оно не предначертано. 

Адвайтист свободен только "либо отождествлять себя с телом и привязываться к плодам его действий, либо быть независимым от тела, выступая простым свидетелем его активностей" (Рамана Махарши, там же).

----------


## Temper

Похоже на фатализм, однако.

А что по этому поводу писал Шопенгаур?

----------


## Аркадий Щербаков

А ведь Махарши-то почти прав  :Smilie:  Здесь было бы интересно обсудить вопрос об астрологии и свободе воли в свете учения Дзогчен. Любимая тема всех времен и народов  :Smilie:

----------


## Temper

А что за тема о свободе воли в свете учения Дзогчен? Поясните, кто знает, пожалуйста.

Бонец,

а как рассматривается свобода воли с точки зрения Дзогчен?

----------


## Sadhak

Temper
Бесполезно. Это подобно ситуации когда злобные и недалекие мальчишки тиранят парочку, что просто живут по соседству, крича им вслед "Жених и невеста, тили-тили-тесто". Никакие аргументы последних , что дескать это не так и они "такие" и т.п. не помогут это шоу прекратить, те просто понять их не могут и не способны сейчас на это и главное даже не имеют такого желания, они все равно о своем - "тили-тили...".
 Чтобы не выглядело неспособностью ответить на любые вопросы по этому поводу, я уже предложил другим участникам задать их мне. Если я окажусь не в состоянии на них ответить, то задам их сам непосредственно своему учителю. Но я сейчас просто не вижу таковых - ни одного, т.е. концептуально не имею ни одного теоретически не ясного вопроса, чтобы даже задать их ему от себя.

----------


## Sadhak

Temper,
Вот здесь мы последний раз с Сяо Женем, перетирали вопрос о свободе воли: http://buddhist.ru/board/showthread....5&pagenumber=2

----------


## Бонец

Sadhak.

* Чтобы не выглядело неспособностью ответить на любые вопросы по этому поводу, я уже предложил другим участникам задать их мне.* 

Ваш излюбленный приём аргументации - отсылка к каким-либо книгам или тредам. В которых никаких ответов не содержится.
Вы предложили посмотреть Вашу беседу с Сяо Жэнь: я посмотрел. Цитирую Ваши слова по предложенной Вами ссылке:

http://buddhist.ru/board/showth...15&pagenumber=2
"Конечно, мы не можем не сделать то, что делаем. Дело не в том, что мы именно делаем, а в том, что присваиваем "себе" вину или заслугу за результат действия, над которым не имеем никакого контроля. И даже здесь нет того выбора, что подразумевает проблему - не можем не присваивать, свойства данного ума-тела и миллионы внешних причин полностью обуславливают любое его действие."

Всё то же самое, что у Махарши.
Человек не обладает никакой свободой контролировать свои поступки: обладает лишь свободой изменить к ним отношение.

Это резко отличает адвайту от буддизма.

----------


## Бонец

Здравствуйте, Temper.

* а как рассматривается свобода воли с точки зрения Дзогчен?* 

Чем ярче осознание, тем больше свобода и меньше автоматизм (неуправляемость) поведения.

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Бонец_


//То, что Будды на уровне Самбхогакаи не тождественны друг другу, признают все. А речь шла о Самбхогакае. Если она никуда не девается - никуда не исчезает и индивидуальность, множественность Будд. //

Верно, пока есть разделение - существют мирриады будд для мирриадов заблуждающихся живых существ.

//В Брахмане же - который никуда не девается - любая индивидуальность исчезает.//

Так это и есть ваша точка преткновения? Вы считаете, что индивидуальность исчезает в брахмане физически, удалятся что ли?  :Big Grin: 
Это ошибка, такого нет.

А кроме того, вы, похоже, считаете, что индивидуальность(будд или кого угодно) обладает абсолютной природой. То есть проще говоря, что "Я" поистине существует. Конечно, раз уж если даже у будды есть индивидуальность...
Про это мне даже объясняться неудобно здесь.

//Брахман нуждается в полном отбрасывании индивидуальности (иначе постижение не происходит).//

Это ошибочное представление.
Сами подумайте, как и кто отбросит индивидуальность, если проявленность существа и есть индивидуальность и она ему самому не принадлежит, т.к. как мне может принадлежать отношение например с вами? Как мне может принадлежать проявленность моего сознания? Это нонсенс.

//Трикая возникает в момент узнавания Основы.//

//Энергия проявляется как омрачённое "я"//

мда? как это так? по-волшебству?  :Smilie: 
энергия изначально чиста, в ней нет заблуждения. Вы знаете что такое вообще заблуждение? и где оно может вдруг укорениться в энергии?

Тем не менее, если вы делаете вывод, что дхармакайя все же не отдельна от омрачения, (ну это собственно и верно), которое по-вашему реально существует, получается что дхармакайя в таком случае омрачена. Это ваша логика. Поздравляю вас.
А упор лишь в то, что я долдоню уже нцатую страницу треда: омрачение не имеет реального/собственого/действительного существования. Ни в буддизме ни в адвайте. Вы же просто скипаете все аргументы.

//Изначальное Состояние - ещё не Дхармакая.//

Ну наверное. и что? То, что существа порождаются брахманом не делает их по умолчанию реализованными йогинами, что в этом за открытие?
я ж про это давно говорю: разделение будда-небудда на абсолютном уровне, например дхармакайи, или, извините, брахмана - не действительно.
Если использовать адвайтистские метафоры: Все существа это завитки танца брахмана. Покачал головой - это па называется "реализованный мастер", махнул рукой - это па называется "война", топнул ногой - это шудры надрались винища  :Smilie:    Где тут заблуждение? Это всего лишь танец чистого существа трансцедентного знакам которые оно изображает. Существует ли шудра? Ну да, вот же знак! Есть ли у него индивидуальность? А как же! Есть ли у него собственное, отличное от Брахмана существование? Странный вопрос, конечно нет.

//Вопрос в том, что не нужно говорить о Трикае как о Брахмане.//

ваше представление о трикае это прямо скажем не брахман  :Smilie: 

//Значит, двойственно введена такая сущность лишняя, как Плод (а заодно и Путь). Была бы лишь "Основа" - так ведь нет.//

что значит введена?
кто вам ввел понятие о я и не-я?(вы же различаете себя и других людей, надеюсь?)
никто не вводил, это видение просто следствие двойственного разделения. пока оно существует, видение сохраняется

//В Воззрении специально акцентируется, что Будда Основы не есть Будда Плода, что мало одной-то Основы неузнанной.//

у человека в кармане бриллиант. он об этом например не знает. потом ему указали - и он узнал. человек остался тот же, брилиант тот же. основа и плод - лишь смена представлений о себе. Я не против будды Плода, все с ним хорошо, просто он тоже лишен самобытия, и это не реверанс в сторону философии - это замечание имеет совершенно конкретный смысл именно в этом конектсте.

//Это не звание, это связано с другим проявлением Основы.//

Вот именно, это уровень связи, последовательности - уровень относительного, а не сущности явлений. 

// Основа по-разному проявляется в потенциальном и в актуальном Будде -//

У актуального и проявленного будды разнятся восприятия изначальной *неизменной* основы. Это большая разница с вашим предложением.

----------


## Temper

*Бонец*,

обозначьте, пожалуйста, свое резюме по вопросу отличия дзогчена от адвайты. Желательно в структурном виде и с расшифровкой для "кухарок". Спасибо.

*Sadhak*,

обозначьте, пожалуйста, свое резюме по вопросу эффективности адвайты. Затроньте, пожалуйста, вопросы пустотности, иллюзорности, свободы воли и обусловленности тела/ума. Желательно в структурном виде и с расшифровкой для "кухарок". Спасибо.

*Samadhi Undercover*,

обозначьте, пожалуйста, свое резюме по вопросу эффективности как адвайты, так и дзогчена, их принципиальных глубинных сходствах. Желательно в структурном виде и с расшифровкой для "кухарок". Спасибо.

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Бонец_


//На месте.

Товарищ, если у вас задача "отбрехаться" то сообщите сразу, мое время стоит от $50 в час, я его потрачу на что-нибудь более полезное.

// Это вопрос к Шанкаре: о каком неведении можно говорить, если ВСЁ есть просветлённый, поистине-существующий Брахман-без-другого? Не должно быть никакого неведения.//

Нет, это вопрос не к Шанкаре, потому что он на него прекрасно отвечает неведение может быть, и только - относительное. Это именно вы его наделяете истинным бытием, скорее всего неосознанно и от непонимания (относительной, иллюзорной) природы неведения. 

// Зачем же адвайте такое абсурдное (в рамках занятой позиции) допущение, как неведение?//

Глупая постановка вопроса. Адвайта это учение направленное на освобождение от неведения. Как основная цель может быть зачем?

//Если же настаивать на неведении - оно с неизбежностью окажется не таким уж несуществующим.//

а зачем на нем настаивать? от него необходимо освободиться, в том числе и от неведения относительно неведения

//Поэтому, у Вивекананды неведение - творящая энергия Бога, одно из лиц Бога (короче говоря, Бог оказался омрачённым). //

Не всегда думать короче оказывается разумно

//Похоже дело обстоит в буддизме: энергия "Природы Будды"  проявляется как заблуждение существа//

нет такого в буддизме, это вы сами придумали. в буддизме есть ошибочное восприятие изначально чистой энергии природы будды. а это совсем не одно и то же

//Но я допускаю условное "неведение"//

Он допускает!? Экая важность..  :Smilie: 

//Считая "я" чистой, абсолютной иллюзией//

это именно вы считаете "я" абсолютной иллюзией. а адвайта и будда-дхарма считают его иллюзией относительной. не в том ложном смысле, что когдато иллюзия, а когдато не иллюзия. А в том, что иллюзия, возникающая в отношениях явлений

//Человек оперирует информацией - компьютер оперирует информацией. //

Человек ест огурцы и свинья ест огурцы. Человек это свинья. Это вот такой вот у вас уровень логики.

//Адвайта = Материализм.//

Материалист это вы  :Smilie: 
Верите в абсолютное существование индивидуальности, времени и омрачений. Все примороки с адвайтой у вас отсюда, от скрытого материализма. Просто буддизм на определенных уровнях потворствует слабым способностям людей увлеченных двойственностью. А адвайта "на входе" требует определенного уровня, на который без реального изменения ума не взобраться.

Вобщем... Пилите Шура, пилите.

----------


## Аркадий Щербаков

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Temper_ 
> *А что за тема о свободе воли в свете учения Дзогчен? Поясните, кто знает, пожалуйста.
> *


Некоторые полагают, что будучи в созерцании, они освободились от действий причинно-следственного закона (ПСЗ). Однако это верно лишь в том смысле, что ПСЗ и так никогда и никого не обуславливал.  :Wink:  Но что касается нашего тела, то оно продукт энергетических взаимодействий (если не является высшей эманацией), а поэтому точно составленный гороскоп, скажем, Будды Шакьямуни обязательно покажет все, что с ним будет происходить. И именно поэтому даже высокие мастера учитывают ПСЗ, временную кармическую развертку, и не совершают определенных действий в определенное время...

----------


## Temper

> Некоторые полагают, что будучи в созерцании, они освободились от действий причинно-следственного закона (ПСЗ). Однако это верно лишь в том смысле, что ПСЗ и так никогда и никого не обуславливал.


То есть, вот, например, они в созерцании, а тут крыша обваливается, и из нирваны прямиком в паринирвану, да?

----------


## Аркадий Щербаков

Нахождение в созерцании еще не означает, что практик воспринимает все многообразие кармических связей, а поэтому и крыша может обвалиться и сердечный приступ случиться  :Smilie:  А вот куда он потом попадет, это вопрос сложный и зависит от многих факторов...

----------


## Бонец

Samadhi Undercover, здравствуйте. 

//То, что Будды на уровне Самбхогакаи не тождественны друг другу, признают все. А речь шла о Самбхогакае. Если она никуда не девается - никуда не исчезает и индивидуальность, множественность Будд. //

* Верно, пока есть разделение - существют мирриады будд для мирриадов заблуждающихся живых существ.* 

Не уверен, подходит ли идея Сутры о Рупакае на благо других как объяснение Самбхогакаи в Дзогчен. Ведь проявления энергии спонтанны. 

//В Брахмане же - который никуда не девается - любая индивидуальность исчезает.//

* Так это и есть ваша точка преткновения? Вы считаете, что индивидуальность исчезает в брахмане физически, удалятся что ли?  Это ошибка, такого нет.* 

Я не про физическое исчезновение (нечему исчезать), а про полное растворение чистой иллюзии индивидуальности. Конкретно вот о чём:

Вопрос Махарши: Когда прекратится страдание?
Ответ Махарши: Не раньше, чем утратится индивидуальность. 
("Будь тем, кто ты есть!" стр. 280). 

Сравните:
"Ты не исчезаешь в нирване, и нирвана не пребывает в тебе"
(Ланкааватара).

* А кроме того, вы, похоже, считаете, что индивидуальность(будд или кого угодно) обладает абсолютной природой. То есть проще говоря, что "Я" поистине существует. Конечно, раз уж если даже у будды есть индивидуальность...
Про это мне даже объясняться неудобно здесь. * 

Придётся повториться.

1. Нельзя говорить о присутствии "я".
2. Нельзя говорить об отсутствии "я".

Вы сконцентрированы на 1-м, забывая о втором. Если я напоминаю Вам о втором, Вы (как и все адвайтисты) тут же приписываете мне веру в субстанциональное "я". Зря.

Если хотите строгого определения, то вот оно: нельзя сказать, что Будда утрачивает индивидуальность. Нераздельность не исключает неслиянности Будд.

//Брахман нуждается в полном отбрасывании индивидуальности (иначе постижение не происходит).//

* Это ошибочное представление.*  

Вы думаете, у меня нет адвайтисткой библиотеки, постоянно пополняемой? Да читал я, читал этих авторов. Могу каждое свое утверждение иллюстрировать ссылками на РМ, РБ, НМ.
(Хоть и считаю Шанкару более внушительной фигурой).
Свои представления об адвайте получаю из первоисточников.
Но не каждая книга всегда есть под рукой, чтоб цитировать.

* Сами подумайте, как и кто отбросит индивидуальность, если проявленность существа и есть индивидуальность и она ему самому не принадлежит, т.к. как мне может принадлежать отношение например с вами? Как мне может принадлежать проявленность моего сознания? Это нонсенс.*  

В rbru об этом говорилось примерно так: Брахман всё делает Сам, Ему нельзя здесь ни помочь, ни помешать. Оно ищет Себя само: в результате иллюзия индивидуальности рассеивается.

Махарши:
"Однако нет ума отдельно от Атмана, то есть он не имеет независимого существования. Атман пребывает без ума, но ум никогда не может жить без Атмана". (стр. 41 "Будь тем, кто ты есть!").

Атман пребывает _без ума_.
Ум (в данном издании) синоним индивидуальности, "я".

Только что попалось на глаза: комментарий к понятию парабхакти: "ведёт к уничтожению индивидуального "я" или эго" - стр. 16. Все книги, упоминаемые Садхаком (особенно РБ) насыщены идеями полного исчезновения индивидуальности в момент познания Брахмана. Цитировать - не перецитировать.
А в буддизме:
1. Нельзя говорить о присутствии "я".
2. Нельзя говорить об отсутствии "я".

//Трикая возникает в момент узнавания Основы.//

//Энергия проявляется как омрачённое "я"//

* мда? как это так? по-волшебству? *  

Подобно волшебной иллюзии.

* энергия изначально чиста, в ней нет заблуждения. Вы знаете что такое вообще заблуждение? и где оно может вдруг укорениться в энергии?*  

Энергия заблуждения - слыхали о такой?
Изначальная чистота зеркала и его отражательная способность не исключают никаких отражений.

Изначальное Состояние ни омрачено, ни свободно от омрачений. Но обладать им - не узнавая - ещё ничего не значит. Это Основа.

* Тем не менее, если вы делаете вывод, что дхармакайя все же не отдельна от омрачения, (ну это собственно и верно), *  

А вот Дхармакая уже - полностью чиста, незапятнана омрачениями. Это Плод.

* которое по-вашему реально существует, получается что дхармакайя в таком случае омрачена. Это ваша логика. Поздравляю вас.*  

Вы просто не поняли, о чём шла речь.
Изначальное Состояние ни омрачено, ни свободно от омрачений. Дхармакая - свободна от омрачений.

* А упор лишь в то, что я долдоню уже нцатую страницу треда: омрачение не имеет реального/собственого/действительного существования.* 

Разве кто-нибудь приписывает ему самобытие?

Омрачение просто проявляется, как и всё остальное, из Энергии Основы. Обладая Природой Будды, существо остаётся омрачённым. Потенциальный Будда омрачён неведением, да.
Но он не без другого Будды.

Омрачение существ не пятнает Шакьямуни, Гараба Дордже, Тапихрицу, Падмасамбхаву. Нераздельность не исключает неслиянности: нет Будды _без другого_.

Если что-то проявляется, это не значит, что оно автоматически оказывается самосущим. Неведение проявляется. Но никто не утверждал его реальное, действительное, собственное существование.

* Ни в буддизме ни в адвайте. Вы же просто скипаете все аргументы.* 

Адвайта останавливается на пол-пути в своих отрицаниях.
Это двойственное учение недотягивает до Мадхьямики, чтоб можно было говорить об отсутствии в адвайте самобытия.

Если же в адвайте нельзя говорить о проявлении неведения - откуда тогда множественность? Садхак уже признал, что неведение проявляется. А раз неведение проявляется: это или отражение дефекта Сознания-без-друго, или просто порядок вещей в бездушной Материи-без-другого.

Почему так?

Потому что адвайта останавливается на пол-пути в системе отрицаний. Брахман без другого, а не "не без другого", что неизбежно приводит к абсурду.

//Изначальное Состояние - ещё не Дхармакая.//

*Ну наверное. и что?* 

То что недостаточно просто отмечать Основу, нужно достичь Плод. Адвайта сводится к половинчатым размышлениям об Основе без понимания того, как можно достичь Плод.

*То, что существа порождаются брахманом не делает их по умолчанию реализованными йогинами, что в этом за открытие?*

То, что они никак не могут реализоваться. Их нет.
Есть или омрачённое неуправляемое Сознание, или бездушная неподконтрольная Материя. Всё зависит от Субстанции-без-другого: нет ни Пути, ни Плода.

*я ж про это давно говорю: разделение будда-небудда на абсолютном уровне, например дхармакайи, или, извините, брахмана - не действительно.*

Значит, Вы должны обладать качествами Дхармакаи.
Уметь читать мысли всех живых существ, и так далее.
Почему Вы не видите прошлое, настоящее и будущее, если уже обладаете Дхармакаей? Это абсурд.

Если бы на всех была одна-без-другой Дхармакая, то реализация Дхармакаи для одного означала бы её реализацию для всех. Вместе с Шакьямуни пробудились бы все остальные, чего не наблюдается.

Что же касается кадаг и лхундруб.
Это не субстанция: Вы не найдёте в Сущности и Природе то, что будет отдельно от конкретных проявлений Энергии Основы: так, как Атман может быть отделен от ума. "Атман пребывает без ума, но ум никогда не может жить без Атмана" (Махарши, стр. 41). Сущность и Природа не бывают без Энергии. Изначальное Состояние - не дхармин, не Брахман.

* Если использовать адвайтистские метафоры: Все существа это завитки танца брахмана. Покачал головой - это па называется "реализованный мастер", махнул рукой - это па называется "война", топнул ногой - это шудры надрались винища    Где тут заблуждение? Это всего лишь танец чистого существа трансцедентного знакам которые оно изображает. Существует ли шудра? Ну да, вот же знак! Есть ли у него индивидуальность? А как же! Есть ли у него собственное, отличное от Брахмана существование? Странный вопрос, конечно нет.* 

Да, я согласен с Вами: в этой ситуации нет никакого омрачения Брахмана. Потому что такой Брахман неотличим от безжизненной Материи атеистичной физики:

"Все существа есть завихрения в движении Материи. Поток атомов туда - это называется "реализованный мастер", завихрение молекул здесь - это называется "война", колебание электромагнитных полей там - это шудры надрались винища  :Smilie:    Где тут заблуждение? Это всего лишь движения непостижимой Материи, трансцендентной к людям, которые возникают в процессе такого движения. 
Существует ли шудра? Ну да, вот же материальное тело!Есть ли у него индивидуальность? А как же! Есть ли у него собственное, отличное от Материи существование? Странный вопрос, конечно нет."

Адвайта со своим Брахманом-без-другого с неизбежностью приходит или к омрачению Брахмана как Сознания, или к безжизненной материальности Брахмана как Тотальности.

Продемонстрировать это ещё раз?

//Вопрос в том, что не нужно говорить о Трикае как о Брахмане.//

*ваше представление о трикае это прямо скажем не брахман* 

Это хорошо.

//Значит, двойственно введена такая сущность лишняя, как Плод (а заодно и Путь). Была бы лишь "Основа" - так ведь нет.//

*что значит введена?
кто вам ввел понятие о я и не-я?(вы же различаете себя и других людей, надеюсь?)* 

Да, стараюсь развивать Различающую Мудрость.
Отсутствие цепления за "я" не означает ведь неразличения.
Ведь и объект отрицания нужно ясно различить, чтоб не впасть в крайность нигилизма, не так ли?

*никто не вводил, это видение просто следствие двойственного разделения. пока оно существует, видение сохраняется*

Если бы проблема была именно в понятиях, в концепциях - коматозник освобождался бы в коме, нерождённый эмбрион был бы избавлен от сансары, а каждый из нас освободился бы ближайшей ночью в состоянии сна-без-сновидений (в котором никаких концепций нет).

Двойственность не в концепциях.
Двойственность в скрытом за концепциями омрачении.

//В Воззрении специально акцентируется, что Будда Основы не есть Будда Плода, что мало одной-то Основы неузнанной.//

*у человека в кармане бриллиант. он об этом например не знает. потом ему указали - и он узнал. человек остался тот же, брилиант тот же. основа и плод - лишь смена представлений о себе.*

Вы УЖЕ изменили представление о себе.

Вы избавились от концепции, что Вы - не Будда.
И что дальше? Где Ваш Плод, Ваша Дхармакая со всеведением, беспрепятственностью и так далее?

Как видите, дело не в избавлении от концепций.

* Я не против будды Плода, все с ним хорошо, просто он тоже лишен самобытия, и это не реверанс в сторону философии - это замечание имеет совершенно конкретный смысл именно в этом конектсте.* 

Да, конечно. Плод не может быть от Вас отделен - где же он, куда он подевался? Почему Вы не обладаете всеведением?

//Это не звание, это связано с другим проявлением Основы.//

* Вот именно, это уровень связи, последовательности - уровень относительного, а не сущности явлений.* 

Почему Вы думаете, что ВСЕ связи и последовательности 
сводятся только к конструируемым? Свободная игра Энергии, а не мёртвая неподвижность ухода от сансарных движений свойственна нирване.

// Основа по-разному проявляется в потенциальном и в актуальном Будде -//

* У актуального и проявленного будды разнятся лишь восприятия изначальной неизменной основы. Это большая разница.* 

Основа - не неизменная.
Она не стоит ЗА умом, как Атман.
Основу нельзя найти где-то помимо конкретных проявлений.

К тому же, Энергия - тоже аспект Основы. Вместе со своим движением, не прекращающимся ни до, ни после нирваны.

----------


## Бонец

Здравствуйте, Temper.

* обозначьте, пожалуйста, свое резюме по вопросу отличия дзогчена от адвайты. Желательно в структурном виде и с расшифровкой для "кухарок".* 

Будда не без другого (недвойственность Будд не исключает неслиянность Будд).
Каждый не лишён способности влиять на происходящее.
Обладание природой Будды ещё не означает Пробуждения.

----------


## Бонец

Samadhi Undercover, здравствуйте. 

// Это вопрос к Шанкаре: о каком неведении можно говорить, если ВСЁ есть просветлённый, поистине-существующий Брахман-без-другого? Не должно быть никакого неведения.//

* Нет, это вопрос не к Шанкаре, потому что он на него прекрасно отвечает неведение может быть, и только - относительное. Это именно вы его наделяете истинным бытием, скорее всего неосознанно и от непонимания (относительной, иллюзорной) природы неведения.* 

Если Брахман описывается как Сознание-без-другого -  омрачится сам Брахман. Если Брахман описывается как не-сознание, как безжизненная Тотальность ЗА любым сознанием: Брахман неотличим от Материи атеистичной физики.

// Зачем же адвайте такое абсурдное (в рамках занятой позиции) допущение, как неведение?//

*Глупая постановка вопроса. Адвайта это учение направленное на освобождение от неведения. Как основная цель может быть зачем?*

В адвайте некому освобождаться, так как (в отличие от буддизма) "я" полностью, на все 100, отрицается.

//Если же настаивать на неведении - оно с неизбежностью окажется не таким уж несуществующим.//

*а зачем на нем настаивать? от него необходимо освободиться, в том числе и от неведения относительно неведения?*

Кому необходимо освободиться?
Кроме Брахмана, больше никого не существует.
Если Брахман в неведении, мы ему ничем не поможем: как галлюцинации психотика не смогут помочь психотику. Если же никто не в неведении, не должно наблюдаться отрицаемой в адвайте множественности. 

Есть ещё один вариант: Брахман не психотик, а фантазёр, представивший этот мир в своём воображении. В таком случае (точно так же, как с Материей) от нас равным счётом ничего не зависит. Персонажи фантазий не могут освободиться: это лишь миражи сознания, марионетки, целиком зависящие от внешней Силы. 

Наше состояние - данность, со всеми его тяготами и несовершенствами. Создано ли оно безумным Брахманом или Брахманом просветлённым, мы просто мёртвые био-роботы.

//Поэтому, у Вивекананды неведение - творящая энергия Бога, одно из лиц Бога (короче говоря, Бог оказался омрачённым). //

*Не всегда думать короче оказывается разумно*

Если человек демонстрирует галлюцинации и видит кентавров, то галлюцинантом будет он, а не галлюцинаторные кентавры (неотделимые от галлюцинирования).
Если Бог демонстрирует омрачение, то омрачённым будет Бог, а не омрачённые индивиды (неотделимые от омрачения).

Неразумно приписывать галлюцинирование галлюцинации.
Неразумно приписывать омрачение самому омрачению.

(продолжу чуть позже)

----------


## Sadhak

///Sadhak,обозначьте, пожалуйста, свое резюме по вопросу эффективности адвайты. Затроньте, пожалуйста, вопросы пустотности, иллюзорности, свободы воли и обусловленности тела/ума. Желательно в структурном виде и с расшифровкой для "кухарок". Спасибо///


Про эффективность. Обычно таковой считается способность успешно решить вопрос или проблему. Таковым в общем случае является неудовлетворенность индивидуума его физическими или нравственными страданиями, поиска своей истинносущности, свободы и неспособность решить проблему или изменить ситуацию в рамках привычного для него мировосприятия. Адвайта является только одним  из учений, что обещает решить его проблему, но предупреждая с самого начала, что является всего лишь указателем на истину, но ни в коем случае самой истиной, а всего лишь набором концепций, подлежащих отбрасыванию и освобождению от них, после того, как они свою задачу выполнят. Причем основным инструментом является освобождение от ложных идей, отождествлений и концепций, а не утверждение на освободившемся таким образом месте, новых и теперь уже "правильных и верных", в отличии от подавляющего большинства учений, что ставят все новые цели и утверждения, не дающие никаких оснований для уверенности в появлении в будущем новых концепций, что сведут к абсурду или опровергнут текущие, подобно тому, как на месте змеи человек может увидеть веревку, потом палку, шланг и через минуту колонну муравьвев, грозящих оказаться еще чем-то. То есть, с самого начала человеку говорится о том, что все ответы и цели поиска невозможны в рамках тех концепций, которыми страдающий в поисках выхода индивидуум связал себя с самого начала, поэтому достаточно отбросить только ложные идеи отождествления с тем, чем "ты" не являешься, а то, что "ты" есть не может не быть "тобой", что бы ты не думал по поводу своей сущности, но сама она не может измениться от таких заблуждений, как ничтожные облака не могут исказить все величие скрытого за ними солнца. Только то, что не является "тобой" может быть приобретено, достигнуто, познано и пережито, а значит точно также будет когда-нибудь неизбежно потеряно, скрыто и забыто. Взятая на прокат корона не делает тебя королем, а занятые деньги богачом, но в то же время невозможно отнять от "тебя" то, чем "ты"и являешься, был и всегда будешь. Поэтому твоя истинносущность никуда от тебя деться не может, она и так совершенно актуальна и единственно, что требуется, так это перестать искать ее вне себя самого. Отбрасыванием таких заблуждений и поиском источника всего сущего, обнаруживается отсутствие хоть чего-то неизменного и независимого от чего-то другого, т.е. ни один из объектов мира не является постоянным и все время меняется обусловленный причинно-следственными отношениями с другими, а если так, то какое именно из его состояний именно он? А если он не существует сам по себе без других объектов и только по отношению к ним, как и они от него, то как по отдельности несуществующие вещи могут образовывать нечто существующее? Таким образом образом используется любой прием - логическая и философская аргументация, анализ причинно-следственных связей, мудреные аналогии, примеры из жития святых, авторитетное свидетельство, сиддхи, аналогии, коаны - все, что позволяет благодаря особенностям ума, тела и темперамента данного учителя и ученика проявиться как безличное событие в тотальности, что выглядит для ума, что считает себя "связанным" как "просветление" или "освобождение". Настоящий учитель видит способности и особенности ученика, который как и остальной мир, для него "другим" не является и использует доступные ему средства и концепции, чтобы привести его к такому же мировосприятию, а значит и решению вопроса, что привел последнего к такому поиску. Поэтому наивно дергать цитаты из слов конкретного учителя, обращенных к конкретному ученику и разбирать их с со своего уровня, так как тебе были бы сказаны совсем другие слова или ты бы вообще не попал к этому учителю.
 Про пустоту. То, откуда все пояляется и через некоторое время исчезает, нельзя назвать пустотой в обычном понимании ума, как отсутствие объектов, так как в таком случае существуют как минимум наблюдающий это отсутствие, фиксация подобного факта, а также потенциально существующее присутствие того, что только сейчас отсутствует, а также концепции бытия-небытия и т.д., что обслуживают восприятие, анализ и вообще возможность такого события в виде идей и концепций времени, пространства и причинно-следственных связей. А это уже чрезвычайно много для самого понятия пустоты, что должна быть пуста от любого аспекта и содержимого, быть свободной, необусловленной и внеконцептуальной. То есть, никакими инструментами и способами ум не может пережить истинную пустоту на своем опыте, за полным отсутствием как себя, так и своих инструментов, нет даже самих концепций, что обеспечили бы такую возможность зафиксировать где-то и в чем-то это "событие" в виде переживания, памяти о состоянии или наличии тройственности наблюдателя-наблюдения-наблюдаемого, подобно состоянию глубокого сна без сновидений, обморока или "моего лица до рождения". И тем не менее, именно эта пустота является единственно реальной, неким фоном или подложкой, бесконечным и бездонным потенциалом внеконцептуальности, которая и является "моей" истинносущностью, за полной иллюзорностью и взаимообусловленностью объективно проявленного мира, подобно сновидящему сознанию делающим возможным феномен всей ткани сна со всем его событиями, людьми, горами и реками. Т.е. не являющееся ни объектом, ни состоянием, ни переживанием, ни аспектом, ни составным, ни единичным ни по отдельности, ни всем этим вместе взятым, как не является сновидящее сознание ни одним из персонажей или событий этого сна, но озаряющим и пронизывающим его и единственно существущим. Понятно, что ни один абгрейт, самадхи или акт прямого йогического восприятия не поможет одному из снящихся персонажей познать или достигнуть недосягаемую для них субъективность сознания, что этот сон образовывает, будучи всего лишь событием и его содержанием, фантазией одного из его объектов, чистой иллюзией не имеющей самостоятельной и отличной от Него природы. 
 Постарался как мог,  за одно и раскрыть "иллюзорность", как понимаю сам и еще раз говоря, что любая концепция всего лишь указатель и уже не-истина. Остальное чуть позже, если вообще еще кто-то желающий все это столько раз слушать, останется  :Smilie: .

----------


## Temper

Спасибо всем!

Кстати, тут обнаружился интересный топик на СОРОК страниц с участием тех же персонажей и то же об адвайте! Wow!

http://buddhist.ru/board/showthread....5&pagenumber=1

И, кажется, Бонец тогда еще не использовал "сознание-без-другого", но уже и тогда был стойким бойцом!

Браво! Ей богу, чудные дела вокруг происходят.

Кажется, после всего этого желание разбираться в чем-либо отбивается напрочь.

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Temper_ 
> обозначьте, пожалуйста, свое резюме по вопросу эффективности как адвайты, так и дзогчена, их принципиальных глубинных сходствах. Желательно в структурном виде и с расшифровкой для "кухарок". Спасибо.


я считаю нет неправильных практик. есть их неправильное исполнение, возможно исходящее из неправильного/ограниченного понимания. это относится в равной степени и к адвайте и к дзогчену и к чему угодно, вплоть до шаманских танцев с бубном.
Правильно понять практику может тот, кто хочет именно получить результат, а не тот, кто хотел бы узнать, как его здесь можно НЕ получить.

Что касается сходства и различия.
Лично я на данный момент считаю, что правильно понимаемая адвайта ведет к тому же плоду, что и трегчод дзогчена. Опасностей неправильной интерпретации, которые могут привести (в лучшем случае!) к перерождению в мире божеств без форм и в дзогчене предостаточно.

Возможно в адвайте требуются большие способности от практика, потому что получить результат на блюдечеке с голубой каемочкой, как в адвайте, гораздо ТРУДНЕЕ, чем путем десятка лет отжиманий. 

А тонкости и структуры... да ну их.. у людей с мотивацией то проблемы, не до тонкостей.

----------


## Sadhak

Теперь еще раз о свободе воли и обусловленности. Само понятие свободы предполагает наличие сущности, что могла бы такое свойство иметь. А где такую взять за полнейшей обусловленностью друг другом всех объектов, каждый из которых является составным и существует только относительно частей, которые не являются единичными, поскольку имеют стороны, аспекты и свойства, а без достоверно установленной единицы не может быть и множества из них состоящих. Свободна от чего может быть эта текучая комбинация свойств и аспектов? От того, от этого, а от чего не свободна? Где она, какое именно сочетание мы рассматриваем? Разве есть действие без своей причины? Может ли следствие быть свободно от них и не содержать причины в себе? Что же тогда свобода в ее наивысшем выражении и стоит ли называть таковой что-то свободное от того, но не свободное от этого? Если она свободна от всего, то должна образовывать собственную реальность, быть безграничной и необусловленной никакой другой, а разве могут существовать две бесконечности? А если могут, то как они тогда могут обусловить друг друга, повлиять как-то, быть вообще зафиксированными и замеченными друг другом без всякой обусловленности таким событием? Посредника и промежуточное звено вводить? А как оно с ними будет связано, еще одного и так далее? Может ли такая бесконечность содержать части, которые будут от нее отличными или состоять из них, ведь изменяя и разрушая таковые, мы изменяем и разрушаем и бесконечность, а это абсурд по определению такого понятия. Так где же кто-то, кто был бы отделен от мира и был независим от него, имел бы свободу воли сделать то или это, что реализовалось в виде действия как результат предпочтения в уме одной из мыслей, хотя свойства, что позволили предпочесть именно выбор именно этой этот ум выбрать никак не мог и тем более принять решение о вызове именно этой мысли и самого решения о принятия такого решения. И тем не менее, ум чрезвычайно озабочен сохранением своей индивидуальности в вечности, что существует в нем лишь в виде концепции и не может назвать ни одной характеристики, что позволила бы отличить это неустойчивое сочетание качеств от соседнего потока сознания, что выглядит для него "другим". Именно этот атавизм и страх стоит за попытками найти надежду на такое увековечивание в концепциях рая, реинкорнации или многочисленных "будд в нирване". Если коротко и сжато, то наверное так, лучше конечно не спеша разобрать всеэто в беседе, если найдутся желающие (Бонцу не беспокоиться  :Smilie: , это диагноз  :Smilie:  - шутка.)

----------


## Бонец

Продолжаю.

*нет такого в буддизме, это вы сами придумали. в буддизме есть ошибочное восприятие изначально чистой энергии природы будды. а это совсем не одно и то же* 

Восприятие - это уже есть проявление Энергии.
Ведь восприятие не пустота, и не возможность проявления как таковая, это нечто вполне конкретное. Не кто-то иной, как Будда Основы, заблуждается. 

Чогьял Намкай Норбу Римпоче:
(материал с Вашего сайта, Сэм)

"Иными словами, мы могли бы сказать, что тава, интеллектуальная позиция дзогчена, подобна пальцу, указующему на луну, и это помогает людям понять, что на свете есть сияющая луна, способная рассеять тьму неведения, куда мы все погружены. Далее, обнаружение состояния ригпа, или условно-абсолютной истины, и практика созерцания, т.е. пребывание в состоянии ригпа, подобны улавливанию проблесков луны меж темных туч, а возврат к переоценке относительного подобен луне, вновь скрывающейся за тучами. Наконец, состояние полной абсолютной истины подобно не знающему преград лунному свету, который виден на самой луне, и на тучах, которые прежде скрывали луну, и в мире, ранее погруженному во тьму, и в нас самих. 

Ничто не скрывает света луны, ибо любой покров - тоже образ, порожденный самим лунным светом. К ТОМУ ЖЕ НЕТ НИКОГО, КРОМЕ САМОГО СВЕТА ЛУНЫ, ДЛЯ КОГО БЫ ЭТОТ СВЕТ МОГ БЫТЬ СКРЫТ."

Вы снова будете говорить, что я это придумал?
Сколько можно Вам цитировать буддийские источники?

Для Брахмана адвайты (в чём отличие) не существует чего-либо скрытого. "Если свет отправится на поиски тьмы, он её не найдёт" (из книги РБ). Брахман никогда не признаётся прямо омрачённым: хотя из описаний Сознания-без-другого это всегда логически следует.

*это именно вы считаете "я" абсолютной иллюзией.* 

Да?
Приведите-ка цитату, подтверждающую это обвинение.

*а адвайта и будда-дхарма считают его иллюзией относительной. не в том ложном смысле, что когдато иллюзия, а когдато не иллюзия. А в том, что иллюзия, возникающая в отношениях явлений * 

Неужели и адвайта?

Предисловие составителя "Будь тем, кто ты есть!"
стр. 12-13:

"Атман: возвратная форма - Себя; истинная природа человека, всепроникающее субъективноре духовное начало, совпадающее с Реальностью, Брахманом или Абсолютом, как луч солнца - с солнцем.

Я: истинное переживание Атмана, или Себя, чистое "Я есмь".

"я": иллюзорное чувство индивидуальности, личности, появление которого вызвано неправильным отождествлением Атмана, Себя с телом".

Вполне внятно изложенная концепция, согласно которой есть Реальность - и есть чистая иллюзия. Реальность может продолжать существование без иллюзии.

*не в том ложном смысле, что когдато иллюзия, а когдато не иллюзия. * 

Нет, именно в этом:

"Атман пребывает без ума, но ум никогда не может жить без Атмана" (стр. 41, слова Махарши).

В адвайте есть дхармин (субстанция), в буддизме нет дхармина (субстанции): нет чего-то существующего независимо от своих проявлений, отдельно от своих проявлений.

//Человек оперирует информацией - компьютер оперирует информацией. //

*Человек ест огурцы и свинья ест огурцы. Человек это свинья. Это вот такой вот у вас уровень логики. * 

Логика в том, что для поедания огурцов не нужно вводить такую сущность, как "человек". 
Логика в том, что для признания возможности утверждений и отрицаний не нужно вводить такую сущность, как сознание.

Как это делает Шанкара и все адвайтисты вслед за ним (этот тезис они позаимстовали из буддизма, где он выполнял совсем другие функции - не онтологические, а гносеологические).

Поэтому "опровержение" Садхаком Брахмана как Материи несостоятельно: для признания возможности утверждений и отрицаний не нужно вводить такую сущность, как сознание.

//Адвайта = Материализм.//

*Материалист это вы 
Верите в абсолютное существование индивидуальности,* 

Да? 
Докажите цитатой. 

Где конкретно я говорил об абсолютном существовании индивидуальности? Я говорил о том, что индивидуальность не утрачивается; и что чистое отрицание "я" настолько же небуддийская крайность, как позитивное утверждение "я".

*времени и омрачений.* 

Докажите цитатой. Надоело выслушивать вместо аргументов фантазмы о своей позиции.

*Все примороки с адвайтой у вас отсюда, от скрытого материализма.* 

Как уверенно Вы в чужих душах-то читаете.
Поди, всеседением Будды точно обладаете.

* Просто буддизм на определенных уровнях потворствует слабым способностям людей увлеченных двойственностью. 
А адвайта "на входе" требует определенного уровня, на который без реального изменения ума не взобраться.* 

Ну, это Ваше мнение.
Читатель разберётся, чьи аргументы были более весомы.

Вы бы лучше изменили ярлычок "риме" на "Адвайта", как более честный Садхак. Какой же Вы риме, если стоите на чисто адвайтистских позициях, поставив адвайту выше буддизма?

----------


## Бонец

Sadhak.

* Теперь еще раз о свободе воли и обусловленности. Само понятие свободы предполагает наличие сущности, что могла бы такое свойство иметь.* 

Например, Три несубстанциональных Тела Будды.
Будда свободен от завес всеведению и от страданий омрачённой, конструируемой активности.

* А где такую взять за полнейшей обусловленностью друг другом всех объектов, каждый из которых является составным и существует только относительно частей, которые не являются единичными, поскольку имеют стороны, аспекты и свойства, а без достоверно установленной единицы не может быть и множества из них состоящих.* 

Вы ищите свободу там, где её по определению не может быть: в конструируемых дхармах, РАССМАТРИВАЯ ТОЛЬКО ИХ КАК ВСЁ, ЧТО ТОЛЬКО ЛИШЬ ВОЗМОЖНО. 
Всё не сводится к одним лишь конструируемым дхармам.

----------


## Sadhak

> - На форуме не принят межконфессиональный диалог, направленный на конфронтацию между религиями.


///Беседа Ламы с посетителем всё более напоминала беседу психиатра с пациентом: доброжелательные улыбки, похлопывания по плечу и т.д. В конце-концов, Ламе не оставалось больше ничего, как просто улыбаться.///
///Слово неподражаемому Рамане Махарши:///

 Бонец, ну нет у меня желания разговаривать с Вами после этих слов, Вы бы извинились что ли...

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Бонец_ 
> *Dorje Dugarov.
> 
> [Обладать Природой Будды - не то же самое, что быть последователем Дзогчен. 
> Будда Основы - не Будда Пути (и не Будда Плода).
> 
> *


Вы меня не так поняли.
Да конечно же обладать природой Будды еще не значит быть практикующим Дзогчена.
Но я хотел сказать о другом - Даже являясь имамом или католическим ксензе, брахманном  человек может спокойно практиковать буддийское учение ни чуть не противореча своей культуре, месту, занимаемому посту и т.д. Это в том случае если он человек широких, открытых взглядов (человек с пониманием). Ведь Будда не призывал менять религию. Буддизм в широком смысле не есть религия. Это слово "буддизм" несет широкую смысловую нагрузку: Это  и образ жизни, взглядов (тава); также и природа всех существ.
А человек практикующий Буддизм - уже практикует Дзогчен, в том смысле, что плод практики в конце концов - это Самантабхадра (т.е. Дхармакая).
 Да, если Вы встали на Путь - Прибежище обязательно. Но ведь Прибежище не есть крещение и не обрезание и не любая другая инициация ! Что я имею ввиду - допустим есть какой то ксензе - он выполняет какие то функции при своей пастве, ритуалы проводит и т.п. то есть рассмотрим это как обычную работу при выполнении которой он допустим призывает Христа - который есть одно из брахмалок, то есть все функционально обосновано. И при этом он спокойно принимает Прибежище в Трёх Драгоценностях и выполняет уже  свою персональную практику для просветления. Здесь нет противоречий. Буддизм не противоречит другим Учениям. просто люди которые еще не пришли к пониманию противоречат естественному состоянию вещей.

----------


## Бонец

Здравствуйте, Dorje Dugarov.

* Но я хотел сказать о другом - Даже являясь имамом или католическим ксензе, брахманном  человек может спокойно практиковать буддийское учение ни чуть не противореча своей культуре, месту, занимаемому посту и т.д. Это в том случае если он человек широких, открытых взглядов (человек с пониманием).* 

Может. Один махасиддха был охотником (жизнь заставила), другой (женщина) - проституткой. Махасиддха может подрабатывать и священником.
Вопрос - зачем? Кому от этого будет польза? 

* Ведь Будда не призывал менять религию. * 

Понимаемую как _мирская практика_ "религию" - нет.

Если воспринимать Бога, например, как локапалу, и шаманить со свечками, чтоб люди и дух местности жили в мире - это не противоречит Дхарме. Точно так же, как деловые переговоры с каким-нибудь генеральным директором; организация фуршета и т.д. Простая мирская активность. 

Но поробуйте сказать всё это прихожанам храма.

В том-то и дело, что не нужно приходить в противоречие с культурой. Нет смысла в конфронтации с традициями окружения. Традиция же такова, что под Христом нужно понимать нечто вполне определённое, и храмовое действие является эквивалентом определённого высказывания.
Нехорошо же и обманывать людей, говоря им неправду.

За словами, жестами люди читают (в отличие от шаманизма, от древних жреческих религий) нечто вполне определённое.
Всем своим поведением в храме Вы говорите им: "я верую в Бога-Отца, сотворившего мир из ничего..." - и так далее.
Не будет ли это обманом? И зачем он нужен, что вынуждает так поступать?

*Буддизм в широком смысле не есть религия. * 

Как и любая другая религия.
Ведь все так говорят. Не только мы, буддисты.

* Это слово "буддизм" несет широкую смысловую нагрузку: Это  и образ жизни, взглядов (тава); также и природа всех существ. А человек практикующий Буддизм - уже практикует Дзогчен, в том смысле, что плод практики в конце концов - это Самантабхадра (т.е. Дхармакая).
Да, если Вы встали на Путь - Прибежище обязательно. Но ведь Прибежище не есть крещение и не обрезание и не любая другая инициация ! * 

Тип Прибежища зависит от способностей.
Я, например, не Падмасамбхава, чтоб мне было достаточно Прибежища в Трикае. Не обладаю я Тремя Телами Будды. Лично для меня ритуал был духовно полезен. Очень полезен.

Если же сформировалось отношение к Будде как в высшему Учителю (настоящее Прибежище) - зачем нужен не-будда, небуддийское учение и небуддийская община?
Если Мохаммед, Балсекар, Иисус кажутся Буддами - нужно тщательно проветить их учение на предмет 4 печатей и т.д.
Их там нет.

Когда я признал, что в Боне есть Дхарма (хотя её источник, до Тапихрицы, не вполне понятен), то не просто так, а задав бонскому Ламе множество вопросов (например, о Шенлха Одкаре: не Бог ли это). Но без мнения духовных лидеров - Его Святейшества Далай-Ламы, Чогьяла Намкай Норбу Римпоче - никогда не рискнул бы искать Дхарму в Боне. Всё-таки у меня нет и миллионной доли их понимания Учения. 

Исторический буддизм как религия всё ещё существует.
Если какое-то другое учение содержит в себе Дхарму, держатели линий проверят его и официально выскажут своё однозначное, ясное, аргументированное мнение. Для меня Сангха - объект Прибежища, поэтому я прислушиваюсь к мнению хранителей традиции.

Пока были признаны лишь линии индийских махасиддхов, Гараба Дордже и Тапихрицы. На это были основания. 

* Что я имею ввиду - допустим есть какой то ксензе - он выполняет какие то функции при своей пастве, ритуалы проводит и т.п. то есть рассмотрим это как обычную работу при выполнении которой он допустим призывает Христа - который есть одно из брахмалок, то есть все функционально обосновано.* 

Для паствы Христос не один из Брахм, верно?
Нехорошо ведь и обманывать людей. Вроде бы, ничего не заставляет работать ксендзом: есть и другие вакансии (в условиях кастового строя дело обстояло сложнее). 

* И при этом он спокойно принимает Прибежище в Трёх Драгоценностях и выполняет уже  свою персональную практику для просветления.* 

Если это не воспринимается его паствой как обман.
Ведь обманывать тоже нехорошо.

Такое возможно лишь в шаманских регионах: там, где православие существует как язычески-христианский синкретизм, как культ католических святых в вуду, или как католичество в сельской глубинке Италии (со времён Рима это что-то вроде язычества; общинная ритуальная религия).
Вудуист не почувствует себя обманутым, если человек не верует в Христа, чью статуэтку использует в ритуале.
Итальянец, для которого ксендз - просто отправитель семейных обрядов, часть народной традиции - тоже.

Но не всегда это так.
В России это бывает неуместно.

----------


## Бонец

Sadhak.

* Бонец, ну нет у меня желания разговаривать с Вами после этих слов, Вы бы извинились что ли...* 

Извините, если задел Ваши чувства.

Буддийский форум не преследует цель конфронтации религий, но и цель обращения буддистов в адвайтистов тоже не преследует. Буддизм - не адвайта, и приравнивать Ваше учение к Дхарме никто из буддистов не обязан.

Обратите внимание: я спорю с Вами здесь, а не в Вашей рассылке для практиков адвайты rbru, которую читаю больше года.

----------


## Sadhak

Ну тогда ладно  :Smilie: . Сейчас  чуть позже напишу ответ, но мне вот Huandi подсказал очень хорошую ссылку на комментарий Шантаракшиты к Украшение Мадхъямаки Нагарджуны:



> ...В школе Адвайтаведанта не существует такой двойственности. Они говорят, что все является манифестацией только ума, и нет двойственности между 
> эго и тем что оно воспринимает. Но все это имеет одну и ту же природу. Таким образом, когда эго понимает свою собственную природу, оно становится освобожденным. Однако, если оно не понимает, что все является его собственной манифестацией, или проекцией, тогда эго связано с самсарой или циклическим существованием. И поэтому говорится, что взгляд Адвайтаведанты очень похож на взгляд школы Читтаматры. Читтаматра говорит, что существует только ум. Что феноменальный мир - это только лишь ментальные проявления, и когда понимают природу проявлений как имеющих ментальную природу, тогда становятся освобожденными. И это очень похоже на взгляд Адвайтаведанты - все является манифестацией эго. Когда эго понимает свою собственную природу, оно освобождается от 
> всех различных заблуждений и концепций, которые являются причиной для возникновения проявлений кажущихся отличными от него. Поэтому оно воспринимает только себя или свою собственную природу. И поэтому оно воспринимает абсолютную истину или абсолютную реальность, оно воспринимает себя, что является только абсолютно существующей сущностью. Они говорят, что феноменальный мир - это относительная истина, все проявления являются относительной истиной и проявляются из ума.

----------


## Бонец

Sadhak, здравствуйте.

* Ну тогда ладно . Сейчас  чуть позже напишу ответ, но мне вот Huandi подсказал очень хорошую ссылку на комментарий Шантаракшиты к Украшение Мадхъямаки Нагарджуны:* 

Хотел бы уточнить, где это у Шантаракшиты написано?
Может быть, Хуанди подскажет главу? Честно скажу, не помню про упоминания адвайты.
(Да и кунжи - отнюдь не одна на всех.)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> *Собеседник:* 
> Таким образом, если человек является последователем Веданты и  достигает состояния сатчитананды (бытие-сознание-блаженство), то это нельзя  рассматривать как окончательное освобождение? 
> 
> *Его Святейшество:* 
> Это опять же зависит от того, как толковать слова  "окончательное освобождение". Состояние мокши, описанное в буддийской традиции,  достигается только через практику пустоты. Этот вид нирваны или освобождения,  как я уже сказал выше, не может быть достигнут даже сватантриками-мадхъямиками,  читтаматрами, саутринтиками и вайбхъяшиками. Последователи этих школ, несмотря  на то что они являются буддистами, не понимают истинную суть теории пустоты.  Из-за своей неспособности постичь пустоту, или реальность они не могут достичь  описанного мною выше вида освобождения.
> 
> (...)
> 
> Проблема наиболее общего характера заключается в том, существует ли Будда независимо от нашего ума. С одной стороны, это можно трактовать как вопрос, является ли Будда явлением, обозначенным нашим умом, явлением, которому концептуальной мыслью приписываются определенные качества. В этом отношении, конечно, утверждается, что все явления получают обозначение через имя и работу концептуальной мысли. Будда не является чем-то, что существует отдельно от нашего ума, поскольку наш ум приписывает ему определенные качества и обозначает Его посредством слов и через работу концептуальной мысли. 
> ...

----------


## Sadhak

///Хотел бы уточнить, где это у Шантаракшиты написано?///

http://buddhistlogic.narod.ru/madhlan.rar 
С середины пункта 39 идет речь про Адвайту.

----------


## Sadhak

Бонец, я снова с Вами  :Smilie: , меня тоже извините, если где задел.
Какой вопрос у Вас остался, о тождественности адвайты материализму? Материалисты-то то согласятся с Вами в этом  :Smilie: ? Они сами-то свою материю последнее время найти нигде не могут, достаточно почитать квантовую теорию, я уже давал ссылку :
http://quantmagic.narod.ru/volumes/VOL112004/p1101.html 
Параллели с концепциями адвайты для меня из этой статьи совершенно очевидны. Пара цитат: 



> ---------Декогеренция… 
> · объясняет, почему КАЖЕТСЯ, что макроскопические системы обладают привычными классическими свойствами; 
> · объясняет, почему некоторые объекты КАЖУТСЯ нам локализованными в пространстве; 
> · объясняет, почему появились ранее противоречивые уровни описания в физике (классический и квантовый). 
> · Никаких дополнительных классических концепций не требуется для самодостаточного квантового описания. 
> · Не существует никаких частиц. 
> · Не существует никакого времени на фундаментальном уровне. 
> · Существует всего лишь ОДИН основной каркас для всех физических теорий: квантовая теория---------- 
> Еще одна: 
> ...


Поэтому можно сказать, что последние открытия физиков только подтверждают концепции адвайты, но по какому критерию материализм и адвайта совпадают? По отсутствию индивидуальности? Ну так и доктрина анатмавады буддизма говорит тоже самое, это делает буддизм материализмом?  Может быть отсутствие признания вечного бытия личного сознания, понимаемого как индивидуальная и лично "моя" осознанность и ощущение бытия или может быть ее как души или Бога-формы или Творца? Ну, да адвайта не теизм и любая индивидуальность отрицается за иллюзорностью, Вы можете показать хоть одну ее неизменную характеристику, что могла бы быть стержнем и отличать "мою" от "чужой"? Что именно Вы хотите сохранить в вечности в виде того или иного будды в нирване? Боимся небытия и незнания? А оно есть? Незнание и небытие лишь состояние знания, этих концепций же нет самих по себе, они возникают в паре и одновременно, причем состояние когда они уже есть, именуется "знанием". Хотя то "место" откуда они появились ничего общего с ними обоими иметь не может. Я видел . Я вот снова о сне без сновидений и со сновидениями - от их наличия сон никуда не девается. Но именно какое-то содержательное сновидение, будь-то чувство осознанности и бытия, переживание, восприятие и вообще любой акт сознания, обычно считаются именно "мной" и бытием, хотя все то, что приобретено, познано и достигнуто будет точно так же потеряно. С этим обычно все соглашаются, но факт потери осознанности, которая имеет начало, а значит и конец - принимается очень трудно. Взятое в долг надо всегда отдавать, а кто этого делать не хочет, рождает для себя проблему сансары, пытаясь сделать невечное вечным и забыв то, что "себя" он ни отдать, ни приобрести еще чуть-чуть, потерять кусочек или полностью - не может, поскольку именно он вечен. Мы расстаемся с осознанностью каждый вечер, но так боимся потерять "навсегда", хотя сама концепция времени относится к уму, т.е. не вечному по сути, как и его инструменты ментальной природы - чувства, переживания, медитация, самадхи, мысли и сама осознанность. Кроме того, непонятно кто имеет именно ту или эту осознанность, кто подхватил утром ее вместе с памятью и чем этот кто-то в руках с этим текучим набором качеств, обычно именуемых "мною", отличается от того, что подхватил соседний, т.е. тот поток сознания, что видится для него "другим"? Сознание в движение - это я, а сознание без движения, когда нечего воспринимать и нет воспринимающего с его набором обслуживающих это восприятие концепций - уже не я? То есть меня образовывает именно движение, но не сама сущность сознания, так что ли? И что же переживать за эту волну, это же чистый перенос энергии, при этом сама "материя" не преносится, как в той же волне, она всегда есть, но вот само движение уже не всегда и имеет конец, поскольку имеет начало и существует только как акт между ними, чистая фикция, фокус. Ветер дует, ветра нет, разве пропал воздух? Итого - я всегда движение в Я, созанание и осозанность всегда акт в Сознании вне осознанности или ее отсутствия, во Мне - в "моем лице до рождения".

----------


## Бонец

Здравствуйте, Sadhak.

*///Хотел бы уточнить, где это у Шантаракшиты написано?///
http://buddhistlogic.narod.ru/madhlan.rar 
С середины пункта 39 идет речь про Адвайту.* 

Спасибо за ссылку. Да, кроме прочего, там критикуется адвайта. Но я не могу найти утверждений о том, что Читтаматра похожа на адвайту в том, что на всех есть алайя-без-другого. Они похожи в утверждении "реальной сущности" ума, но не в том, что ум "без другого".

Как же может быть алайя без другой?

Сначала она наполнена кармическими "семенами", несовершенна (зависимая природа: паратантра). Потом происходит "разворот алайи", "семена" устраняются, и паратантра трансформируется в паринишпану (совершенную природу). Совершенная природа в начале отсутствует.

Если бы алайя была без другой, то очистив её от "семян", Шакьямуни "развернул" бы алайю не только свою, но и каждого существа, и все стали бы Буддами. Потому что алайя или развернута, или нет. Или очищена от семян, или нет. Если бы в одной и той же алайе хранились "семена" всех омрачённых существ, как бы Шакьямуни уже достиг Пробуждения - когда "семена" все ещё остаются в алайе?

Чего-то я не понимаю.

Если адвайта в чём-то похожа на Читтаматру, это же не значит, что в Читтаматре была идея Брахмана-без-другого.

----------


## Sadhak

///Но я не могу найти утверждений о том, что Читтаматра похожа на адвайту в том, что на всех есть алайя-без-другого. Они похожи в утверждении "реальной сущности" ума, но не в том, что ум "без другого".///

 Ну конечно не найдете, я не понимаю, почему Вы прицепились к этому - "без другого". Вы эту фразу буквально воспринять пытаетесь? Я выше постом тиснул свое понимание такой "пустоты", откуда там даже один, а не то, что еще и концепция "другого" и его бытия или небытия? Когда говорим "без другого", то невольно имеется в виду единый объект или ум, а эта фраза призвана подчеркнуть только отсутствие двойственности, хотя ни о какой единичности речи также не идет - есть утверждение "не два", всего лишь указатель, какие к нему претензии? Указатель - концепция и указывать он может только на объект, но в данном случае его цель объектом не является и даже целью быть не может и умом не может, если Вы понимает под ним личную осознанность, я об этом тоже в том же посте выше сказать пытался. Ну вот к примеру, снящийся персонаж бредет по снящейся дороге и видит снящийся и болтающийся по ветру во все стороны указатель - сон. Озирается испуганно - где это он, куда смотреть, за гору, за речку, в себя? Найдет он там его? Только когда врубится, что он сам отличной от него природы не имеет, нет ничего больше, иллюзия все, только сон есть. Даже не сам сон как событие, а сновидящее сознание, где этот сон то есть, то нет. Только не надо спрашивать кто спит, Брахман или Бог-Творец в омрачении. Никто не спит, есть только сновидящее сознание-экран и картинки на нем. Похожа эта концепция на материализм или может быть омраченный Брахман или "единый ум" в этой аналогии присутствует? Вы же все время подставляете на роль сновидящего то будду, то Брахмана, пытаетесь вообразить объект в качестве такового, а сами говорите, что все понимаете и опять выдвигаете тот же тезис. Ну как я могу еще все это до Вас донести? Что Вы предпочитаете, аналогии, сказки, концепции, логическую аргументацию? Я уже вроде все использовал, насколько способностей хватило...

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Бонец_


*в буддизме есть ошибочное восприятие изначально чистой энергии природы будды. а это совсем не одно и то же* 
//Восприятие - это уже есть проявление Энергии.

Не торопитесь. Энергия чиста или не чиста?

//К ТОМУ ЖЕ НЕТ НИКОГО, КРОМЕ САМОГО СВЕТА ЛУНЫ, ДЛЯ КОГО БЫ ЭТОТ СВЕТ МОГ БЫТЬ СКРЫТ.
Вы снова будете говорить, что я это придумал?//

Я буду говорить каждый раз, когда вы подменяете дхарму собственной поспешной и поверхностной интерпретацией. Например сейчас. Даже если взять этот пример: разве он указывает на кого-то, для кого свет луны скрыт? Нет, отнюдь. Отрывок говорит о том, что 
1) Если и мог бы свет скрыт, то ни для кого иного кроме себя, но..
2) Но самим выбором метафоры решается онтологический статус омрачения: поскольку скрыть свет от самого света невозможно, то омрачение имеет только условное, относительное(отн. туч и прочих покровов не меняющих природу света вещей).
О чем я и говорю с самого начала.
Но вы и в этот раз найдете возможность вытеснить это из сознания.

//Сколько можно Вам цитировать буддийские источники?//

Можете цитировать до тех пор, пока сами не начнете вдумываться в их содержание. Затем можно будет без меня.

//Для Брахмана адвайты (в чём отличие) не существует чего-либо скрытого.//

Верно. И для будда-природы нет никого вне ее.
Зато, наоборот, существуют масса творений брахмана, и существ в будда-природе для которых они скрыты. 

//хотя из описаний Сознания-без-другого это всегда логически следует.//

Логики не видел, зато видел подгонку под желаемый ответ

//Вполне внятно изложенная концепция, согласно которой есть Реальность - и есть чистая иллюзия. //

Вам не по глазам, что там говорится сначала об истинном значении "я", а затем об иллюзорном?

//Реальность может продолжать существование без иллюзии.//

вы против этого?  :Smilie: 

//*не в том ложном смысле, что когдато иллюзия, а когдато не иллюзия. * 
//Нет, именно в этом:
"Атман пребывает без ума, но ум никогда не может жить без Атмана" (стр. 41, слова Махарши).//

Нет, именно не на этом. Здесь же говорится об уровне абсолютной истины, а не относительной. Праджняпарамита точно так же объявляет не существующими не только ум, но и тела, и всех живых существ и их превращения.

//В адвайте есть дхармин (субстанция), в буддизме нет дхармина (субстанции): нет чего-то существующего независимо от своих проявлений, отдельно от своих проявлений.//

А в адвайте нет ничего отдельного от Брахмана, не сочиняйте

//Подобно волшебной иллюзии.//

Я спрашивал не подобно чему, а по какой причине

//Все книги, упоминаемые Садхаком (особенно РБ) насыщены идеями полного исчезновения индивидуальности в момент познания Брахмана.//

Исчезновения не индивидуальности, а ложного отождествления с личностью, телом, исчезновения идеи себя как независимой единицы и т.п.
Вы просто до сих пор превратно понимаете о чем говорится в адвайтистских книжках.
Но никто и не говорил, что они просты и предназначены для любого досужего ума.

//Поэтому "опровержение" Садхаком Брахмана как Материи несостоятельно: для признания возможности утверждений и отрицаний не нужно вводить такую сущность, как сознание.//

Смотря что вы называете утверждением и отрицанием. Компьютер сам не утверждает и не отрицает, он является продолжением сознания программиста, он инструмент его ума.

//Где конкретно я говорил об абсолютном существовании индивидуальности? Я говорил о том, что индивидуальность не утрачивается//

То, что имеет природу постоянства - абсолютно.

//и что чистое отрицание "я" настолько же небуддийская крайность, как позитивное утверждение "я".//

я не в курсе что вы называете "чистым отрицанием я".  в адвайте этого нет. отрицается ложное отождествление сознания с телом или личностью-пудгала, со всем внешним, что сознание может обнаружить.

//*времени и омрачений.* 
//Докажите цитатой. 

Ну вы же утверждаете абсолютное отличие будды-плода от будды-основы? Вы же утверждаете что будда-плода после будды-основы? Вот вам и абсолютное время.
Будду-основы вы называли омраченным? Называли. А значит омрачение имеет изначальную, абсолютно присущую природу.

//Надоело выслушивать вместо аргументов фантазмы о своей позиции.//

Надоело - не отвечайте


//Читатель разберётся, чьи аргументы были более весомы.//

Я думал мы разговариваем с вами. А оказывается вы на митинге выступаете, а мои слова лишь повод для продолжения шоу :\

//Вы бы лучше изменили ярлычок "риме" на "Адвайта", как более честный Садхак. 

1) Моя традиция это не ваше дело
2) Вы меня обвиняете в нечестности?

*Как по совместительству модератор подфорума Дзогчен я вам выножу устное пока замечание. Ведите себя корректно пожалуйста.*

//Какой же Вы риме, если стоите на чисто адвайтистских позициях, поставив адвайту выше буддизма? 

3)Риме - это несектарное буддийское движение, поэтому именно с этих позиций уместно относиться к иным учением с уважением и интересом.
4) Для того, чтобы заметить и указать ваши ошибки в понимании и критики адвайты не нужно стоять на ее позиции и мерять ее с буддизмом. Точно так же я недавно с людьми разговаривал о вакууме в физике - это не делает меня физиком и не ставит физику выше буддизма.

----------


## Бонец

Здравствуйте, Sadhak.

* Поэтому можно сказать, что последние открытия физиков только подтверждают концепции адвайты,* 

Это же не открытие.
Это умозрительная модель "замкнутой системы".
Как она подтверждает адвайту, я что-то не понял.
Речь шла о том, что без обмена энергией одна система непознаваема для другой. 

* но по какому критерию материализм и адвайта совпадают?* 

По критерию "всё есть N".
Для адвайты N - Брахман.
Для материализма N - Материя.

Спросите материалистов, есть ли что-нибудь кроме Материи.
Вам объяснят, что нет. Энергия, Масса, Пространство, Время - всё это неотделимо от Материи.  

* По отсутствию индивидуальности? Ну так и доктрина анатмавады буддизма говорит тоже самое, это делает буддизм материализмом? * 

Придётся ещё раз повториться:

1. Нельзя утверждать постоянное, неизменное "я".
2. Нельзя утверждать полное отсутствие "я".

Ланкаватара сутра:
"Ты не исчезаешь в нирване, нирвана не пребывает в тебе".

Будда не утрачивает индивидуальность, и нельзя сказать, что нирвана пребывает в омрачённых существах - как Брахман пребывает в своих проявлениях.

* Ну, да адвайта не теизм и любая индивидуальность отрицается за иллюзорностью, Вы можете показать хоть одну ее неизменную характеристику, что могла бы быть стержнем и отличать "мою" от "чужой"?* 

Конечно, не могу. Точно так же, нет неизменной характеристики тождества "моего" и "чужого".
Нераздельность не исключает не-без-другойности.
Будда не без другого.

* Незнание и небытие лишь состояние знания, этих концепций же нет самих по себе, они возникают в паре и одновременно, причем состояние когда они уже есть, именуется "знанием".* 

Это доказывает непостижимость факта своей аннигиляции для полностью исчезающего сознания, но не доказывает невозможность аннигиляции сознания. 

Я бы хотел, чтоб Вы задумались над этим.

Брахман как Сознание не доказывается классической апелляцией к сознанию: обработка информации не нуждается в сознании как в предпосылке (компьютер не сознание, а обрабатывает информацию).
Сознание, лишённое способности что-либо изменить, неотличимо от программы. Всё, кроме свободы вносить изменения в ход вещей, доступно и компьютерной программе. 

Как компьютерная программа может отбросить своё неведение и осознать себя материей? 

Как танец может отбросить своё неведение и осознать себя танцором? 

Как можно осознать себя Атманом-Брахманом?

* Хотя то "место" откуда они появились ничего общего с ними обоими иметь не может.* 

Жёсткий диск тоже не имеет ничего общего (кроме материальности) с записанной на нём программой.
Такая программа - не камень во дворе, не дерево, не горная гряда. Но равно материальна, будучи электромагнитными завихрениями материи. 

Материя - не программа.
Танцор - не танец.
Брахман - не сознание.

*Я видел .* 

Тогда измените моё мнение прямо сейчас.
Если во мне тот же Видящий, то для Него это пустяк.
Ведь у меня нет никакой свободы воспротивиться: как у танца "казачок" нет свободы воспротивиться вытанцовыванию его танцором с теми или иными вариациями.

* Я вот снова о сне без сновидений и со сновидениями - от их наличия сон никуда не девается.* 

Мы рассматриваем вариант осознанного сновидения.
Когда Брахман не омрачён.

Как персонажи конролируемого сновидения могут преодолеть своё неведение и осознать себя Сновидцем?

Как танец "яблочко" способен отвергнуть неведение и осознать себя танцующим матросом?

Только возможность что-то изменить (чисто метафизическое, не-опытное допущение) отличает сознание от компьютерной программы.

* Взятое в долг надо всегда отдавать, а кто этого делать не хочет, рождает для себя проблему сансары, пытаясь сделать невечное вечным и забыв то, что "себя" он ни отдать, ни приобрести еще чуть-чуть, потерять кусочек или полностью - не может, поскольку именно он вечен.* 

Сознание, к которому апеллирует адвайта, не доказывает Брахман как сознание. Мы не имеем к нему отношения через наше сознание, как танец "гопак" не имеет отношения к танцующему его танцору. От нас ничего не зависит точно так же, как в материализме. В этом смысле Абсолют адвайты бесполезен и недосягаем, как безжизненная Материя.

Фокусник - не фокус.
Как можно назвать фокусника фокусом?
Как можно назвать Брахмана сознанием?

*То есть меня образовывает именно движение, но не сама сущность сознания, так что ли?* 

Сущность сознания не доказана как именно сознание.
Она не отличается от мёртвой и безжизненной материи в своей абсолютной бессознательности и неподконтрольности.

Любую функцию сознания (за исключением свободы выбора) может осуществить компьютер. Любая концепция не требует для своего принятия введение "сознания" как предпосылки. Компьютеры способны принимать и отвергать концепции.

Если нет свободы что-то изменить, что человек - био-компьютер.

Материальность программы нисколько не мешает ей бесследно раствориться в материальности мира. Брахман как основа сознания никак не помешает сознанию бесследно раствориться в его безжизненных, мёртвых глубинах.

*И что же переживать за эту волну, это же чистый перенос энергии, при этом сама "материя" не преносится, как в той же волне, она всегда есть, но вот само движение уже не всегда и имеет конец, поскольку имеет начало и существует только как акт между ними, чистая фикция, фокус. Ветер дует, ветра нет, разве пропал воздух?* 

Да, субстанция останется.
Называть её Материей или Брахманом - от полного исчезновения сознания ничего не изменится, всё на местах.

* Итого - я всегда движение в Я,* 

Второе Я не имеет ничего общего с сознанием.
Это безличностная, неподконтрольная, безжизненная субстанция, неотличимая от всемогущей Материи.

* созанание и осозанность всегда акт в Сознании вне осознанности или ее отсутствия, во Мне - в "моем лице до рождения".* 

Это лицо до рождения ничем не отличается в адвайте от безжизненной, мёртвой материи - в которую всё и вернётся.

Единственное, что даёт сознанию метафизическую глубину - это способность что-то изменить в текущем положении вещей. Чисто метафизическое, не-эмпирическое допущение.
Забрав у сознания свободу что-либо менять, мы превращаем его в вид программного обеспечения нейрокомпьютера. 
В безжизненное завихрение материи (или чего угодно, по практическим последствиям неотличимого от материи).

----------


## Бонец

*Как по совместительству модератор подфорума Дзогчен я вам выножу устное пока замечание. Ведите себя корректно пожалуйста.*

Я не хочу участвовать в работе буддийского форума, модерируемого адвайтистами. Извините - до свидания.

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

//Я не хочу участвовать в работе буддийского форума, модерируемого адвайтистами. 

"А я еще больше люблю господина Пэже!"(с) Киндзадза

//Извините - до свидания.

всего хорошего

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Друзья
Спор давно уже зашел в тупик и перешел на персоналии. А не перебаршиваем ли мы. И он уже давно не об Дзогчене.
Вообще я потерял ниточку треда.
Давайте придем наконец к какому нибудь общему заключении (знаменателю). 
Может правда стоит открыть подфорум для межконфессиональных разговоров (это идея уже где то была озвученна на Общем форуме).

----------


## Temper

Открыть подфорум - можно. Как минимум, туда можно вынести адвайту и суффизм - прекрасные и действенные (sic!) учения.

----------


## Sadhak

Хотя Бонец и вышел из темы, но все же думаю он это прочитает. я не буду снова комментировать его последний пост, что больше похож на заклинания или охранные мантры "чур меня, сгиньте адватйисты", опять все тот же набор тезисов и игнорирование доводов оппонентов. я про то, зачем все это лично Вам Бонец нужно? Вы уже который год покупаете книги адвайты, подписались на рассылки адвайты и методично заводите одинаковые в своих претензиях темы. Это паранойя, крестовый поход или личная обида, Вы были убиты адвайтистом в прошлой жизни? Вам кажется, что я повернул от Дхармы сонмы буддистов или замечали за адвайтистами пропаганду и критику буддизма здесь? Вы же сами выступаете вольно или невольно лучшим пропагандистом "небуддиского учения", поднимая столько возни и шума и провоцируя их на изложение здесь этого учения, на что у них без Вашиъх усилий не было ни желания, ни повода. Зачем это Вам?

----------


## kirava

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Sadhak_ 
> *Зачем это Вам?*


Это и так ясно: причина в том, что последователи адвайты необоснованно называют своё учения равным учению Будды, а большинство буддистов этого не признают. 

Пока ННР сам не скажет что авдайта = Дзогчен, я ни за что в это не поверю, как и большинство учеников ННР.

----------


## Temper

Иван,

а какая вам разница, кто что признает? Почему вам это небезразлично?

----------


## kirava

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Temper_ 
> *Иван,
> 
> а какая вам разница, кто что признает? Почему вам это небезразлично?*


Мне небезразличен смысл учения Будды.

----------


## Sadhak

///Пока ННР сам не скажет что авдайта = Дзогчен, я ни за что в это не поверю, как и большинство учеников ННР///

Никто в своем уме так не скажет и я не говорю. К тому же уже писали, что практиковать дзогчен может кто угодно, хоть туземец-язычник с острова Тамбукту. Повторю в пятнадцатый раз в этой теме - я не о тождественности плотов через реку, а о тождестве берега. Недвойственности не может быть две, пускай даже в различных концепциях различных учений. Я же не говорю, что у нас с теистами тот же берег, у них боги и их лица разные, а как может быть разной недвойственность, пустота? Если Вам смысл не безразличен, то в учении Вы его не найдете, оно только указывает на него. Что буддизм, что адвайта говорят об этом одинаково, концепции, методы и инструменты чрезвычайно схожи, а некоторые школы так вообще даже концепциями по сути не отличаются. Если бы я написал в профайле буддист, то не думаю, что бы меня уличили в небуддийском мировозрении и понимании. Я-то что здесь на форуме делаю, покупаю буддийские книги, но не с целью выискать недостатки и разоблачить учение, а потому, что не вижу для себя разницы, читаю как своё. У кого-то свое мнение - прекрасно, я и спорить не буду, чей "плот" круче, мне это безразлично. Свойства и особенности умов и обстоятельств приведшие к тому или этому для каждого уникальна, но единственно встряну только если не понимается и перевирается сама сущность этого инстумента и метода, а каждое учение есть всего лишь метод и все- никакой истины и самоценности, поскольку любая концепция уже фальшива, всего лишь палец, но не луна, а истина именно в ней.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

> Пока ННР сам не скажет что авдайта = Дзогчен, я ни за что в это не поверю, как и большинство учеников ННР.


Норбу Ринпоче ни когда не скажет ни чего подобного - он вне этого. Он не станет не опровергать это заявление и не потдверждать - Он Мастер Дзогчена, прошу помнить об этом.
Как то раз Пупышев Витя которого я хорошо знал провокационно сделал замечание Норбу Ринпоче на пресс конференнции в Бур. научном центре - Почему Вы Намхай Норбу ни когда не говорите что Вы буддист? Дзогчен это не буддизм? Вы учите не буддизму! -- На что Учитель ответил - Когда Будда Шакьямуни проповедовал Дхарму 2500 лет назад в Индии, он не говорил что учит буддизму и мы вот буддисты (а они не буддисты. какие нить там индуисты). 
А Витя Пупышев не понял о чем говорил Норбу Ринпоче, так и остался в темнице буддизма - не буддизма и еще говорил что де он поставил Норбу Ринпоче в тупик своим заявлением. Ну и где теперь он Пупышев Виктор, кто его помнит? Что он стал великим практиком, ригзином? Жалко конечно же, что он уже умер, но также жалко что при всей своей образованности он не смог преодолеть такие вот свои ограничения.

----------


## kirava

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Dorje Dugarov_ 
> *
> Норбу Ринпоче ни когда не скажет ни чего подобного - он вне этого. *


Падмасамбхава выделил различия надмирного учения от мирского и ННР  этому тоже учит - отличать дхарму Будд от крайних взгядов. Зачем? Чтобы не уклонятся в своём воззрении, практике и повдении в крайние самсамрические взгляды.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Я и имел в виду то что ННР являясь Мастером Дзогчен не станет заниматься таким делом как подтвержать или опровергать идею что Дзогчен=Авдайта, потому и так понятно что авдайта самсарическое учение. Почему я так говорю, потому как сам не раз вступал в полемику со всякого рода последователями шаманизма которые утверждали что их божки имеют отношение к просветленным существам, на основании того что типа они (шаманы) поклоняются Вечно Синему Небу. Я не отрицаю факта что Вечно Синее Небо в древности могло прийти в шаманизм из дзогчена или откуда либо еще, но сегодня их культ не имеет ни чего общего с Учением. Но ННР дал мне понять в своих письмах ко мне, что не важно пытаться что то кому то доказать, отрицать их учение или подтверждать. Будь вне этого, т.е. над этим. Вот что он сказал. Вот.
И действительно - Неправда не может стать правдой, как бы она не хотело этого. Или от того что млн. человек считает неправду за правду - правдой она не станет. Это уже мой опус. Поэтому надо просто быть вне этого - принятия или отвергания. Это я имел в виду.

----------


## Wandrer

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Temper_ 
> *Похоже на фатализм, однако.
> 
> А что по этому поводу писал Шопенгаур?*


Может быть я не к месту; тогда приношу извинения.

У Шопенгауэра все события (включая действия живых организмов) являются необходимыми. То есть события полностью обусловлены своими причинами, а действия -- мотивами. Это стопроцентный фатализм (или, если угодно, детерминизм). Но события у Шопенгауэра не "предопределены" (Богом или неким Разумом), но просто зафиксированы согласно закону причинности. Поскольку Воля слепа, цепь событий не имеет никакой конечной цели или разумного смысла.

Шопенгауэр объясняет иллюзию свободы, в плену которой мы все находимся, тем что в то время как отдельные акты во времени и пространстве полностью обусловлены, вне этих категорий Воля свободна. Отсюда исходит интуитивное чувство ответственности за наши поступки.

Шопенгауэр считал (исходя из своих ограниченных знаний о Буддизме), что учение Буддизма близко его теории. В мире явлений (сансаре) всё обусловлено, но эта обусловенность не относится к Вещи в себе (нирване).

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

2Dugarov
//и так понятно что авдайта самсарическое учение

Не прокомментируете по каким признакам это и так понятно?

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

> //и так понятно что авдайта самсарическое учение
> 
> Не прокомментируете по каким признакам это и так понятно?


Все гениальное просто.
В авдайтве одним из столпов учения является "атман".
(psic.) Задавая этот вопрос вы не забываете ли что первое чему учил Будда Шакьямуни - АНАТМАН ?

Думаю тема исчерпана. Между Дзогченом и Авдайтвой нет общего знаменателя, а все что говорят - просто натягивание  терминологии, и подгонка под чью ту навязчивую идею выдать желаемое за действительное.

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Dorje Dugarov_


//Все гениальное просто.
В авдайтве одним из столпов учения является "атман".
(psic.) Задавая этот вопрос вы не забываете ли что первое чему учил Будда Шакьямуни - АНАТМАН ?//

Я много чего не забываю, но не рано ли вы себе приписываете гениальность? Я например пока замечаю расхожие суждения выдаваемые за истину в последней инстанции, а именно: Упомянутая вами доктрина о "не-Я" (пали: анатта, санскр. анатман) в действительности есть учение об отсутствии "Я" *в пяти скандхах*, а не как таковом. Будда не говорил своим ученикам: существует "Я" или не существует "Я". Будда говорил: смотрите на скандхи как на то, что не есть "Я". (То есть это в действительности утверждение бессущности скандх, а не отрицание "я") Когда его однажды спросили прямо: существует ли "Я" или не существует, он отказался отвечать. Позже он объяснил, что придерживаться положения: существует "Я", или придерживаться положения: не существует "Я", – это впадать в крайние формы ложного воззрения, которое делает невозможным буддийскую практику.

А для подкрепления этой мысли почитайте статью уважаемого на этом форуме буддолога, профессора Торчинова под актуальным названием
"УЧЕНИЕ О "Я" И ЛИЧНОСТИ В КЛАССИЧЕСКОМ ИНДИЙСКОМ БУДДИЗМЕ"
http://etor.h1.ru/torchperov.html

В конце этой статьи вы можете найти массу для себя неожиданного, а именно, что атман - это качество татхагатагарбхи, в отличии от анатмана - качества присущего самсарическим проявлениям (посредством, кстати, скандх)

Кроме того, напомню, что атман в адвайте это не душа, как это обычно пытаются представить критики. Для души есть специальный отдельный термин - пудгала. Пудгала это временное ложное отождествление личности, которое адвайта называет именно иллюзорным, поистине несуществующим. Атман же это истинное, трансцедентальное значение "Я", отражение Брахмана(который всеохватывающий истинный пребывающий вне проявления и непроявленности) в индивидуальном измерении.

И прошу вас, Дугаров, не повторяйте манер покинувшего нас Бонца, который старался скорее найти подтверждение своей позиции в ущерб качественному анализу.

Таким образом ваш аргумент про "анатман" не подтвердил вашего тезиса против адвайты.
Если у вас есть еще какие-нибудь признаки по которым и так понятно что адвайта самсарическое учение, прошу, если угодно, предъявлять.

----------


## Аркадий Щербаков

Ох, господа, смешно все это слушать, право слово. Прочитав несколько статей по Адвайте, все уже стали большими специалистами  :Smilie:  
Адвайта - замечательная и очень глубокая философская система, и совершенно не нужно сравнивать ее с Дзогченом и другими буддийскими учениями. Большой терминологический разброс все равно не позволит выстраивать четкие и логически выверенные параллели. Современные же интерпретации Адвайты – это, чаще всего, полная мешанина и наукообразная отсебятина... И у буддистов как-то порой все очень просто выглядит, все как-то заранее поделено на черное и белое, на сансарическое и несансарическое. Это сильное и весьма опасное упрощение. Ну а Атман иногда превращается в эдакую красную тряпку, возбуждающую борцов с ним. Но, на самом деле, это не такое страшное слово, как многим кажется.  :Smilie:  И Бог – тоже не такое страшное слово. Для всего есть место в этом измерении, и нужно лишь правильно понимать смысл терминов и понятий, а не запутывать себя липкой паутиной разных воззрений... 

(В целом больше разделяю позицию Сэма)

----------


## PampKin Head

Анатман rulezzz!

----------


## Temper

*Аркадий Щербаков,*




> Адвайта - замечательная и очень глубокая философская система, и совершенно не нужно сравнивать ее с Дзогченом и другими буддийскими учениями. Большой терминологический разброс все равно не позволит выстраивать четкие и логически выверенные параллели. Современные же интерпретации Адвайты – это, чаще всего, полная мешанина и наукообразная отсебятина...


Современные - это какие? А несовременные? То есть дайте, пожалуйста, уточнения о том, что, по вашему, является заслуживающим внимания теоретическим источником адвайты.

*kirava,*




> Мне небезразличен смысл учения Будды.


Вот и постигайте смысл учения Будды. При чем тут те, кто о нем думают и приравнивают его к чему-то другому?

*Dorje Dugarov,*




> Все гениальное просто.
> В авдайтве одним из столпов учения является "атман".
> (psic.) Задавая этот вопрос вы не забываете ли что первое чему учил Будда Шакьямуни - АНАТМАН ?
> 
> Думаю тема исчерпана. Между Дзогченом и Авдайтвой нет общего знаменателя, а все что говорят - просто натягивание терминологии, и подгонка под чью ту навязчивую идею выдать желаемое за действительное.


Простите, но подобные тезисы приводите верующим крестьянам. Здесь люди, как бы, слегка более смышленные, и то, что вы пишете, показывает, что вы ничерта не смыслите в этих вопросах. Общий знаменатель между Адвайтой и Дзогченом -- является тем, что Адвайта и есть Дзогчен. Оба этих слова указывают на состояние ВНЕ, недвойственность. Это ли уже не общий знаменатель?

*Wandrer,*




> Шопенгауэр объясняет иллюзию свободы, в плену которой мы все находимся, тем что в то время как отдельные акты во времени и пространстве полностью обусловлены, вне этих категорий Воля свободна. Отсюда исходит интуитивное чувство ответственности за наши поступки.
> 
> Шопенгауэр считал (исходя из своих ограниченных знаний о Буддизме), что учение Буддизма близко его теории. В мире явлений (сансаре) всё обусловлено, но эта обусловенность не относится к Вещи в себе (нирване).


Очень похоже именно на то, о чем говорит адвайта-веданта. Свободы воли, как самосущего понятия, НЕТ! И, если вы на секундочку, господа буддисты, попытаeтeс' понять, что, несмотря на то, что самосущей воли нет (поскольку все взаимообусловенно и любое действие обусловленно множествами причин и условий), то где, простите, найдете отличие от того, что называете буддийской рефлексией при действиях?

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

//самосущей воли нет//

и никакой нет.
Это и есть воля. Причем моя.
Лучше вообще сидеть помалкивать  :Smilie: 

//что называете буддийской рефлексией при действиях?//

это всмысле?

----------


## Temper

*Samadhi Undercover*,




> //что называете буддийской рефлексией при действиях?//
> 
> это всмысле?


В ПРЯМОМ! Приводили же цитату из паллийской сутты Будды о том, что перед тем, как действуешь и т.п.

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

А. Ну я уже в 14ти страницах рыцца не смогу

----------


## Temper

> и никакой нет.
> Это и есть воля. Причем моя.
> Лучше вообще сидеть помалкивать


Это уже какие выводы нравится делать




> А. Ну я уже в 14ти страницах рыцца не смогу


Вот порылся для вас специально:




> http://buddhist.ru/modules/wfse...hp?articleid=28
> Мадджхима Никая 61 Амбалаттхикарахуловада сутта
> Советы Рахуле в Амбалаттхике
> 
> "КОГДА ТЫ ХОЧЕШЬ ВЫПОЛНИТЬ телесное действие, тебе нужно рефлексировать: "Это телесное действие, которое я хочу выполнить – причинит ли оно вред мне самому, вред другим, или и мне, и другим? Может, это неумелое телесное действие, с болезненными последствиями, болезненными результатами?" Если, после рефлексии, ты знаешь, что оно причинило бы вред тебе самому, вред другим, или и тебе, и другим; что это было бы неумелое телесное действие с болезненными последствиями, болезненными результатами, то любое такое телесное действие СОВЕРШЕННО НЕ ПОДОБАЕТ ТЕБЕ. Но если после рефлексии ты знаешь, что оно не причинит вреда ... что это было бы умелое телесное действие со счастливыми последствиями, счастливыми результатами, то ЛЮБОЕ ТАКОЕ ТЕЛЕСНОЕ ДЕЙСТВИЕ ПОДОБАЕТ ТЕБЕ.
> Когда ты выполняешь телесное действие, тебе нужно рефлексировать: "Это телесное действие, которое я выполняю, – причиняет ли оно вред мне самому, вред другим, или и мне, и другим? Может, это неумелое телесное действие, с болезненными последствиями, болезненными результатами?" Если, после рефлексии, ты знаешь, что оно причиняет вред тебе самому, вред другим, или и тебе, и другим; ... ТО ТЕБЕ НУЖНО ОТКАЗАТЬСЯ ОТ НЕГО. Но если после рефлексии ты знаешь, что оно не причиняет вреда ... ТО ТЫ МОЖЕШЬ ПРОДОЛЖАТЬ ЕГО."


Кстати, дальше там идет такой вот текст:




> В адвайте нет такой свободы: невозможно отказаться от какого-либо действия, если оно предначертано, или осуществить какое-то действие как подобающее, если оно не предначертано.


Забавно ли, не правда? Наверное, точно так же обыватели понимали Шопенгауэра.

----------


## Samadhi Undercover

//Забавно ли, не правда? Наверное, точно так же обыватели понимали Шопенгауэра.//

я боюсь, что и Шопенгауэр мало понимал себя.

Вообще, не вижу никакой проблемы. Здесь опять происходит смешение. Не надо упайю путать с описанием мира. То, что адвайтисты говорят, что воли нет, это не значит что ее нет, это просто возможность кое-что узнать о себе. Точно так же, когда буддисты сутры предлагают наблюдать процессы проявления воли, это не значит что она есть - это лишь шанс узнать о себе кое-что еще другое.

Все говорится зачем то, надо прикладывать голову чтобы соображать что и зачем сказано. А не упорствовать в цеплянии за слова. Имхо.
Ведь не до такой степени они сложны для понимания, чтобы положить пару десятков жизней в приверженности какому-то высказыванию, прежде чем позволить себе понять о чем оно и выкинуть слова в небо

----------


## Аркадий Щербаков

> Современные - это какие? А несовременные? То есть дайте, пожалуйста, уточнения о том, что, по вашему, является заслуживающим внимания теоретическим источником адвайты.


Современные? Да хотя бы те, что излагаются порой на БФ и на множестве других форумах и сайтах  :Smilie:  А несовременные – это источник, работы Шанкары и, прежде всего, Упадеша-сахашри. Но к современным я также отношу и замечательные труды Шри Рамана Махариши (1879-1950). Их можно считать одними из лучших комментариев. В наше время также есть неплохие работы по этому поводу.

Что же касается самой Адвайты, то суть этого учения содержится  именно в Упанишадах (при их внимательном прочтении  :Smilie: ) Об этом, кстати, говорил и сам Шанкарачарья. Несмотря на то, что существует множество опровержений по поводу сходства позиций АВ и Йогачары, Мадхъямаки и др., в сущности речь идет об одном и том же. При правильном и целостном понимании смысла этой философии, она не будет противоречить и буддийскому воззрению и, в частности, даже тому, что написано в Кюнджед Гьялпо.  :Smilie: 

Всех благ!

----------


## Бхусуку

Мдя...  Адвайта естессно является ересью с точки зрения буддизма. Обсуждай это - не обсуждай - ничего не меняется. Конечно же, Бонец, несомненно являлся украшением этого треда.

----------


## Wandrer

Здравствуйте. Попробую пояснить кое-что относительно недуалистической метафизики.




> _Первоначальное сообщение от Бонец_ 
> *Вся адвайта предстаёт метаниями между двумя неизбежными логическими выводами: или Абсолют неотличим от безжизненной Материи (иллюзорность индивида и отсутствие свободы воли сохраняется) или Абсолют оказывается причастен омрачению (илюзорность индивида и отсутствие свободы воли сохраняется: Балсекар остался бы доволен).
> *


Брахман не "омрачён" неведением. Предикат "пребывает в неведении" вообще строго говоря не применим ни к "Атману", ни к Эго, ни к уму. Понятие неведения лишь помогает обозначить определённый тип мыслей (например мыслей: "это моё", "мне угрожает опасность", "я должен это получить", "я умру", и т.д.). Таким образом, чтобы понять причину неведения, достаточно понять причину возникновения определённых мыслей. Это возникновение обусловлено кармой.

Между двумя видами монизма: материализмом и идеализмом есть ключевое различие. Бытие материи не дано непосредственно, но в некотором смысле "выводится" из бытия субъекта. Бытие материи является проекцией вовне бытия субъекта.

----------


## Денис Васильевич

Е.А.Торчинов: "Джняна-йога, Адвайта-Веданта Шанкары". 
(Из книги "Религии мира: Опыт запредельного".) 

Согласно Шанкаре, познание тождества Атмана и Брахмана уничтожает неведение, но и само вслед за этим уничтожается, подобно тому, как пожар сжигает лес, но когда последнее дерево сгорает, то и пожар прекращается. Ибо джняна еще предполагает некую двойственность и существует относительно авидьи. Но выше говорилось, что познание – суть Брахмана. Как же понять имеющееся противоречие? Здесь есть смысл обратиться к главному источнику Адвайта-Веданты – Упанишадам, а точнее к "Брихадараньяка-Упанишаде" (IV 5, 1-15). Там, в частности, мудрец Яджнявалкья говорит, что сознание (знание) неизбежно предполагает двойственность и субъект-объектные отношения: "Ибо, где есть [что-либо] подобное двойственности, там один видит другого, там один обоняет другого... там один познает другого". Но там, где двойственность исчезла, там, где все стало одним Атманом, – там невозможно уже ни чувственное восприятие, *ни познание*: "Но когда все для него стало Атманом, то как и кого сможет он познавать? Как сможет он познать того, благодаря кому он познает все это? Он, этот Атман, [определяется так:] "Не [это], не [это]"... Как сможет [человек], о [Майтрейи], познать познающего?" (IV 5, 15; пер. А.Я.Сыркина). 
Таким образом, Атман-Брахман хотя и является по своей природе Сознанием, но это особое, *безобъектное и беспредметное* Сознание, Сознание как абсолютная форма всякого возможного знания.

Из беседы Бхиккху Бодхи и Б. Алена Уоллеса об окончательной Ниббане 

Бхиккху Бодхи: Мой учитель, досточтимый Баландагода Ананда Майтрея, говорил мне, насколько его толкование ниббаны близко к пониманию Брахмана в традиции Адвайты Веданты (с незначительными расхождениями). 

Ален Уоллес: Я слышал, что, когда досточтимый Баландагода Ананда Майтрея посещал храм Веданты в Монтесито близ Санта- Барбары, где я живу, его спросили, считает ли он достижение ниббаны равным достижению Атман-Брахмана в традиции Адвайты Веданты, и он якобы ответил, что это трудно определить. Как вы, вероятно, помните, мне посчастливилось обучаться под его руководством несколько месяцев в 1980-1981 годах в его храме в Удумулле, и я почитаю его своим главным учителем в традиции Тхеравада. 

Биккху Бодхи: Если не ошибаюсь, досточтимый Ананда Майтрея говорил, что, в отличие от Брахмана традиции Адвайты Веданты, ниббана не имеет никакой космологической функции (в том смысле, как Брахман — почва проявленной вселенной) и не вызывает к жизни никакого Бога-Творца (пали Сагуна-Брахман), который периодически создает, поддерживает и разрушает явленную вселенную. *Но описания Ниргуна-Брахмана и ниббаны имеют много общего*.

----------

Tong Po (03.05.2017), Дубинин (29.04.2017), Михаил_ (29.04.2017), Шуньяананда (30.04.2017)

----------


## Денис Васильевич

Но если Ананда Майтрея такое действительно утверждал, со слов своего ученика, то он мог не подумать например про то что это безобъектное и беспредметное сознание, которое реализуют в традиции адвайта-веданты, с точки зрения буддизма, может быть одной из арупа-джхан, с отсутствием восприятия.

"День за днём с Бхагаваном Шри Раманой Махарши" (автор дневника Дэвараджа Мудалияр)

8 – 11 – 45 Утро 

Когда (2 – 11 – 45) г-н Рой спросил Багавана, какой способ наилучший, чтобы 
убить эго, Багаван сказал: «Просить ум убить ум – всѐ равно, что превратить вора в 
полицейского. Он пойдѐт с вами и притворится, что ловит вора, но ничего не получится. 
Поэтому вы должны повернуться вовнутрь и увидеть, откуда поднимается ум, и тогда он 
перестанет существовать». В связи с этим ответом г-н Тамби Торай из Джафны (который 
живѐт в Палакотту больше года) спросил меня, не задействуется ли ум также, когда его 
просят повернуться вовнутрь и искать свой источник. Я изложил это сомнение Багавану, а 
Багаван сказал: «Конечно, мы задействуем ум. Хорошо известно и признано, что только с 
помощью ума должен быть убит ум. Но вместо того, чтобы заявлять, что есть ум и я хочу 
убить его, вы начинаете искать источник ума и обнаруживаете, что ум вообще не 
существует. Ум, направленный вовне, приводит к мыслям и объектам. Направленный 
вовнутрь, он сам становится Атманом. Такой ум иногда называют *arupa* manas или suddha 
manas».

----------

Шуньшунь (01.05.2017), Шуньяананда (30.04.2017)

----------


## Сергей Иванович

Представьте себе, что в каких-нибудь художественных фильмах или книгах, детективах, содержатся какие-нибудь не правдоподобные глупости. Чудовищные глупости, делающие весь сюжет, бредом сумасшедшего. Ну, это что-то вроде 2+2=5. Представили? А теперь, как вы думаете, почему я много раз, с каким-то ужасом, проверял те или иные художественные фильмы и книги, детективы, на наличие или отсутствие в них подобных глупостей? Я это делал в связи с предположением, что все другие люди это я сам, но, они это я в  том смысле, что они ничего не видят и никогда ничего не видели, а я, вижу, и в прошлом видел. Понимаете о чём я? С замиранием сердца и отвращением, с ужасом, я воспринимаю не понятные мне, сюжетные смыслы в фильмах. Уловите интуитивно то, что, я имею в виду. Это интуитивно постигается. Кто уловил? 

Посмотрите, какие первые две буквы в слове адвайта. Это случайно? Уж не издевается ли надо мной, мой собственный ум?  Как видите, моё понимание недвойственности,  противоречит махаяне. Противоречит в том смысле, что в махаяне не считается что все другие существа, ничего не видят и никогда ничего не видели. Детективы-то, должны быть творением писателя пишущего за деньги, а не бредом сумасшедшего. 

Или вот например. Один обычный человек, мой отец, сказал мне как-то, очень мудрое высказывание. Он сказал. Когда один человек занимается сексом с другим человеком, то, он его этим убивает. Это, не глупость. Это мудрость. Но, как вы думаете, почему, это его высказывание вызвало во мне тот же самый ужас, который во мне вызвало бы, наличие ужасающей глупости в каком-нибудь известном детективе? Потому, что от обычного человека, не приходится ожидать как чудовищной не правдоподобной глупости, так и мудрости. Мудрость, исходит от не обычных людей. Откуда обычным людям, знать мудрость?

----------


## Шуньшунь

Сергей Иванович, это вы загоняетесь и надумываете кучу всего. Уж поверьте.



> Посмотрите, какие первые две буквы в слове адвайта. Это случайно?


Складывать буквы и цифры в какие-то загадочные и мистические слова и предложения это популярный загон у многих у кого крыша протекла/съехала/улетела в небеса и т.д.

Подумайте вот о чем - все что вы написали это мысли. Вы в них верите. А что если бы у вас были другие, совершенно другие мысли, Вы бы и в них верили и тут все дело в Ваших мыслях, а не в том, "как все на самом деле" потому что скорее всего никакого "на самом деле" просто не существует, а это все просто мысли. Я бы Вам посоветовал не думать на эту тему и не загоняться, а попроще ко всему относиться.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (02.05.2017), Иван З. (13.01.2018)

----------


## Денис Васильевич

На счёт обсуждавшейся в этой теме свободы воли, или наверное скорее предопределённости. Я вот о чём вспомнил, что родственники Готамы были убиты за то что занимались рыбной ловлей и как Будда не пытался предотвратить, он понял, что бесполезно вмешиваться. Получается предопределённость тогда? Кто что по этому поводу думает? Или вот например, пророчество об исчезновении чистой Дхаммы, или когда практик высокой жизни, знает когда умрёт, как например Аджан Ман, за три года оповестивший учеников о дне своей смерти. Или в книге Евгении про Пемасири Тхеру, когда он рассказывает о своём учителе, что тот знал день и час своей смерти. Или пророческий сон китайского монаха Сюань Цзана о разрушении Наланды. Или предсказание Аситы. Ну или взять например те же гороскопы. Ещё я вспомнил, как одна известная гадалка сказала царю Николаю Первому - преемнику Александра Первого, что на него будет ровно семь покушений и погибнет он именно от последнего. Царя убили, взорвав его бомбой.

----------


## Фил

Так уже обсуждали 100500 раз.
Я тоже могу предсказать, что через 100 лет я умру.
А детали уже так важны?
Это фатализм?

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> Так уже обсуждали 100500 раз.
> Я тоже могу предсказать, что через 100 лет я умру.
> А детали уже так важны?
> Это фатализм?


Посмотрим что другие напишут, если захотят.

----------


## Иоан

> П
> 
> Посмотрите, какие первые две буквы в слове адвайта. Это случайно?


Это не случайно, поскольку, согласно авраамистическому источнику,читается справа налево.
Т.е...ну, вы поняли.

----------

